# Façon « Nous Deux »



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2003)

Mais ça aurait tout aussi bien pu s'appeler *« Et avec la webcam ? »*. Malheureusement, il semble qu'un certain Atlas ait déposé la série des « Et avec... ? » Tant pis. Le principe est simple : voir ci-dessous.


----------



## Luc G (28 Avril 2003)

J'attends la suite avec impatience.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (28 Avril 2003)

DocEvil invente le roman-photo digital 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais où s'arrêtera-t-il ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Je soupçonne au passage un désir de nous interpeller sur le besoin véritable d'arborer des avatars totalement anonymes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## krystof (28 Avril 2003)

Ouahhh, j'adore ! Ne dit-on pas que les regards ne trompent pas ?
Ce soir, j'oublie qui je suis, je sais qui tu es.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Avril 2003)

J'aime bien le "qu'est-ce qu'elle raconte celle là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" c'est bizarre j'ai l'impression de savoir de qui tu parles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sinon, c'est excellent et j'adore (prerima a bien rigolé) mais je remarque un certain acharnement sur ma petite personne depuis quelques temps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enfin, c'est normal après tout c'est la raison du succès des feux de la rampe (les feux de la rampe, c'est pas la série de TF1 au passage, mais juste une expression 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










LA SUITE VITE !!!!


----------



## krystof (28 Avril 2003)

C'est aussi un très bon film de mon maître, Chaplin.


----------



## nato kino (28 Avril 2003)

Elle t'allait pourtant si bien ta chemise bleue...
C'est quoi ce T-shirt tout tristounet ?


----------



## bebert (28 Avril 2003)

Bravo Doc ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est mon script qui t'as inspiré ?


----------



## Ilitch (28 Avril 2003)

Des fois dans "nous deux" y avait du sexe non ???

Alors fait pêter !!!


----------



## Fulvio (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Des fois dans "nous deux" y avait du sexe non ???

Alors fait pêter !!!   * 

[/QUOTE]

Ouais, même du franc hard-core : des fois, le bellâtre en polo lacoste, il embrasse l'héroïne derrière l'oreille sans préservatif ! Et dire que des personnes du troisième âge lisent ça.


----------



## Ilitch (28 Avril 2003)

C'est vrai, c'est horrible...

Un polo lacoste...

ça craint...


----------



## Ilitch (28 Avril 2003)

Ouais, mais maintenant tu sais ce qu'on veux...

Alors...

Zip...


----------



## krystof (28 Avril 2003)

Fais gaffe, à force de zipper et dézipper, tu vas finir par te la coincer.


----------



## Ilitch (28 Avril 2003)

Quoi donc, la barbe ??


----------



## obi wan (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> *





 Fais gaffe, à force de zipper et dézipper, tu vas finir par te la coincer.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

et si ça coince en zippant, après impossible de décompresser....


----------



## Ilitch (28 Avril 2003)

C'est un coup à perdre quelques bits...


----------



## obi wan (28 Avril 2003)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * C'est un coup à perdre quelques bits...   * 

[/QUOTE]
Tiens, j'y pense, ça vous plairait une belle photo de bite :






...d'amarrage bien entendu....


----------



## nato kino (28 Avril 2003)

Y-en a pour tous les goûts...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2003)

Mais qu'est-ce qu'ils veulent dire avec leur "soap"????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je me suis pourtant lavé ce matin.....!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Ouf ! Je préfère quand même celle-ci !!!!!


----------



## Ilitch (29 Avril 2003)

Impressionnant !!!

J'en ai froid dans le dos...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2003)

...si ce n'est que dans le dos...


----------



## Ilitch (29 Avril 2003)

Et donc, a terme on devient tous comme ça ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Et donc, a terme on devient tous comme ça ???
* 

[/QUOTE]
Ben ça dépend !!! En tout cas, ça t'as donné une idée du pire........


----------



## bebert (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jerho:</font><hr /> * l'idée ce serait que chacun puisse envoyer son petit soap perso 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..enfin,ceux d'entre nous qui ont une caméra et de..l'humour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2003)

Bravo Doc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(il va de soi que je prends en charge la fiche cuisine)


----------



## obi wan (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jerho:</font><hr /> * l'idée ce serait que chacun puisse envoyer son petit soap perso 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..enfin,ceux d'entre nous qui ont une caméra et de..l'humour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai pas de caméra alors pour pouvoir faire mon soap, je dois sortir de mon corps pendant qu'il prend la photo... je vais peut-être bien m'acheter une caméra ce serait plus pratique...


----------



## Fulvio (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Et donc, a terme on devient tous comme ça ???

* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est quand même moins désolant que de voir certains rester ce qu'ils sont...

(Et à qui pensez-vous en particulier ?
- A personne, c'était juste pour faire avancer le schlimili...)


----------



## Ilitch (29 Avril 2003)

Bouh le méchant Ilitch, il a dit une vilaine chose, vite volons lui dans les plumes...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2003)

Mais qu'est-ce qu'ils ont encore fichus cette bande de petits c....... ????????


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2003)

Ta gueule Ilitch !!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : je prends les devants........


----------



## Ilitch (29 Avril 2003)

Zut !!

J'allais faire un compliment !

Tant pis, tu l'auras pas...


----------



## Fulvio (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Bouh le méchant Ilitch, il a dit une vilaine chose, vite volons lui dans les plumes...

* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas qu'il soit méchant, c'est qu'il est pas fair-play. Il adore donner des coups, mais pas en recevoir, ça mérite bien une rouste, non ?

(Bon, je te laisse le point, en fait, ça m'amuse pas tant que ça, tout ça)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Zut !!
J'allais faire un compliment !
Tant pis, tu l'auras pas...
* 

[/QUOTE]
...et si je retire ce que j'ai dit !!!!!!


----------



## legritch (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Mais qu'est-ce qu'ils ont encore fichus cette bande de petits c....... ???????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























* 

[/QUOTE]
Tu n'as pas l'air à l'aise sur la photo...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par legritch:</font><hr /> * 
Tu n'as pas l'air à l'aise sur la photo... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Euh Legritch ! Quand tu as une migraine et qu'au lieu de prendre de l'apirine, tu vides une boîte de Fuca ... t'aurais l'air à l'aise toi ??????


----------



## legritch (29 Avril 2003)

Je te comprends,  mais de la à "faire" dans le local serveur...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par legritch:</font><hr /> * Je te comprends,  mais de la à "faire" dans le local serveur... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
En fait je m'étais trompé, un con avait inscrit sur la porte "local à bits" ... j'ai cru que c'était les toilettes.....


----------



## krystof (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Euh Legritch ! Quand tu as une migraine et qu'au lieu de prendre de l'apirine, tu vides une boîte de Fuca ... t'aurais l'air à l'aise toi ?????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

La bouteille d'Ajax WC, je l'envoie à quelle adresse ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 
La bouteille d'Ajax WC, je l'envoie à quelle adresse ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Laisse tomber Krystof ! La moquette est tellement épaisse qu'on ne voit rien du tout.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Mais merci quand même


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Bouh le méchant Ilitch, il a dit une vilaine chose, vite volons lui dans les plumes...

* 

[/QUOTE]
Et le goudron, c'est pour qui le goudron ?


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Mais qu'est-ce qu'ils ont encore fichus cette bande de petits c....... ???????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























* 

[/QUOTE]


C'est un cousin ?


----------



## obi wan (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 


C'est un cousin ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















* 

[/QUOTE]

là je crois qu'il te provoque, thebig


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2003)

*Il est bôôô The Big*













 ________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## jpmiss (29 Avril 2003)

Ben moi ma caméra elle est bien sage a la maison... En attendant de rentrer Je vous ai trouvé un truc au suspens insoutenable...


----------



## Ilitch (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Et le goudron, c'est pour qui le goudron ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

TU VEUX EN VOIR DU GOUDRON ???


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Avril 2003)

Tout ce qu'on a à vous proposer à la MacGameZone, c'est le roman-photo de l'AE... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On nous avait même accusé à l'époque de trop faire dans la galerie personnelle et pas de prendre assez la foule bigarrée de l'AE...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







http://www.macg.co/jeux/dossiers/gallerie_ae.php

++
Beru


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2003)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2003)

Arrffffff !!!


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2003)

RaaaAAAAAAHHH !! LoooooooOoOOOOoooOOvelyiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii la chemise !!


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * 

TU VEUX EN VOIR DU GOUDRON ???   * 

[/QUOTE]
Ben m'enfin... kesjédi ?


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * RaaaAAAAAAHHH !! LoooooooOoOOOOoooOOvelyiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii la chemise !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]
Ça passe mieux à la télé hein ?!


----------



## obi wan (29 Avril 2003)

oh lala docevil il faut continuer je deviens accro...


----------



## obi wan (29 Avril 2003)

mais j'hallucine, 'tanplan... je crois que tu es la personne qui s'auto-cite le plus que j'ai jamais vue


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> * mais j'hallucine, 'tanplan... je crois que tu es la personne qui s'auto-cite le plus que j'ai jamais vue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Quand on aime, on ne compte pas !!


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Quand on aime, on ne compte pas !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Mais bon, j'ai été à bonne école...


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2003)

oups...!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2003)

Allez, hop ! C'est cadeau. Que du bonheur... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi aussi j'peux l'faire (6,17 Mo)


----------



## Fulvio (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * Allez, hop ! C'est cadeau. Que du bonheur... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi aussi j'peux l'faire (6,17 Mo)   * 

[/QUOTE]

T'es pas encore un pro du prompteur, Doc


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr />*T'es pas encore un pro du prompteur, Doc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

[/QUOTE]

Tu ne voudrais tout de même pas que je connaisse les paroles par coeur, non ?


----------



## Fulvio (29 Avril 2003)

A mon tour :

Tin Tindindin-tindin, tin tindindin-din (Prr-prr prr ! Prr-prr prr!) Tin dadadin, tin dadaninin, Tin dadadin, tin dadaninin TINDINDINDIN (tac tac tac tac) TINDINDINDIN (tac tac tac tac) Applemusic.com

(vous aurez tous reconnu Greyhound du Jon Spencer Blues Explosion, bien entendu)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2003)

Tricheur...

Ça raille, mais ça n'a pas de couilles ! France, ta jeunesse fout l'camp !


----------



## Fulvio (29 Avril 2003)

si j'ai des couilles !!! mais j'ai pas de ouèbecam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tiens, j'avais pas encore encodé Orange en MP3... Bah je vais le faire en AAC, alors.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * 
 couilles !    * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu lis ta fiche à l'envers.


----------



## KARL40 (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * Allez, hop ! C'est cadeau. Que du bonheur... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi aussi j'peux l'faire (6,17 Mo)   * 

[/QUOTE]

Excelllllent !

Encore 2 ou 3 répétitions (la chorégraphie laisse à désirer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et c'est au poil !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2003)

...ça dépasse tout ce que je pouvais imaginer !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Et tout ça de grand matin !!!


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * ...ça dépasse tout ce que je pouvais imaginer !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Et tout ça de grand matin !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas grâve, on t'en trouveras d'autres des opposums... Pleures plus mon Bigounet...


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * Allez, hop ! C'est cadeau. Que du bonheur... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi aussi j'peux l'faire (6,17 Mo)   * 

[/QUOTE]

MdR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















_Et merde tient !! Un second café par terre !!
Vous faites fort ce matin toi et TheBig !! _


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Et merde tient !! Un second café par terre !!

* 

[/QUOTE]
Bon ! Y'en a marre maintenant !!!


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2003)

Oui !! Ça suffit les conneries, j'ai le clavier qui pègue moi maintenant !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Avril 2003)

Puisque tout le monde y va de sa petite image...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Puisque tout le monde y va de sa petite image... 
* 

[/QUOTE]
Mwouais, mais nous, c'est perso ...! A moins que ce ne soit toi sur la photo...???


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />*Mwouais, mais nous, c'est perso ...!*

[/QUOTE]

C'est vrai quoi, à la fin ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est pas « Et avec Google ? » ici !..


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * 

C'est vrai quoi, à la fin ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est pas « Et avec Google ? » ici !.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
T'as mis ta chemise hawaïenne aujourd'hui chouchou ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />*T'as mis ta chemise hawaïenne aujourd'hui chouchou ?*

[/QUOTE]

Ne m'appelle pas chouchou : tu sais bien que ça m'excite... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En plus, j'en connais une de chouchou qui traîne parfois sur le bar...


----------



## Ilitch (29 Avril 2003)

Bande de cochonnes...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2003)




----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

C'est dingue le bar est devenu le forum le plus interessant du moment


----------



## jpmiss (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> *













* 

[/QUOTE]

Je crois que malheureusement il est trop tard


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * 



En plus, j'en connais une de chouchou qui traîne parfois sur le bar... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Oui mais c'est la mam'zelle de 'carab, on touche pas


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * C'est dingue le bar est devenu le forum le plus interessant du moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




* 

[/QUOTE]
Si j'osais ?????????


----------



## legritch (29 Avril 2003)

[mode satanique]
Tu n'est pas dans le bon forum pour poster cette image  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/mode satanique]

Vas-tu céder à la tentation?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2003)

Désolé, mais où voulez-vous que j'aille d'autre que dans les toilettes pour opérer mes prises de vues incognito ??????????


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par legritch:</font><hr /> * 
Vas-tu céder à la tentation?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]
Je me tâte ... ... mais il ne faudrait pas me pousser beaucoup ...!!!


----------



## bebert (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Je me tâte ... ... mais il ne faudrait pas me pousser beaucoup ...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Vas sur le forum OSX ! Tu as ma bénédiction ! Niark niark niark !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2003)

C'est fait !!!!!! Arrrffffffffffff


----------



## legritch (29 Avril 2003)

Ah dites donc, il est en forme aujourd'hui notre zebig !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







J'imagine aussi la tête de ses collègues qui le voient courir aux chiottes toutes les 10 minutes avec un appareil photo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Il aurait donc vraiment pris les dragées?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par legritch:</font><hr /> *
Il aurait donc vraiment pris les dragées?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
La preuve : un de mes copines est malheureusement tombée dans les chiottes au cours d'une prise de vues un peu mouvementée (quelqu'un frappait à la porte... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)...

Devinez laquelle ???????????


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2003)

TheBig va se retrouver en garde à vue pour tentative de meurtre sur un pauvre opossum drogué jusqu'au yeux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ce qui devait arriver arriva


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * TheBig va se retrouver en garde à vue pour tentative de meurtre sur un pauvre opossum drogué jusqu'au yeux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]
...Je les ai achetées la semaine dernière !!! elles étaient trop marrantes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Depuis, je me promène avec elles dans mon attaché-case question de ne pas passer pour un gaga auprès de mes gosses...Arrffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : si un jour j'ai un accident et qu'on ramène mes affaires chez moi ... la honte !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
 ... la honte !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Bah non c'est des stars maintenant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Méfies toi qu'elles prennent pas la grosse tête 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







( je vais même montrer ça à Chouchou toute à l'heure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 
Bah non c'est des stars maintenant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]
Il faudrait qu'on leur trouve un nom, style Starsky &amp; Hutch etc... etc...

Que dirais tu de "Pattern" &amp; "Buffer" ...???

"Les Aventures de Pattern et Buffer" ... ça sonne pas mal ???


----------



## tomtom (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
...Je les ai achetées la semaine dernière !!! elles étaient trop marrantes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Depuis, je me promène avec elles dans mon attaché-case question de ne pas passer pour un gaga auprès de mes gosses...Arrffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : si un jour j'ai un accident et qu'on ramène mes affaires chez moi ... la honte !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu sais, moi, j'ai bien mon yoyo qui est tombé de mon sac l'autre jour dans le train à l'heure de pointe. Il à roulé sur le sol d'un bout à l'autre du wagon... avec moi qui courait derrière


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Il faudrait qu'on leur trouve un nom, style Starsky &amp; Hutch etc... etc...

Que dirais tu de "Pattern" &amp; "Buffer" ...???

"Les Aventures de Pattern et Buffer" ... ça sonne pas mal ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour le coup MacG aurait ses mascottes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'aime bien aussi les assoces du genre "Buffer &amp; Buffer"...
C'est toi qui choise, c'est ta famille


----------



## bebert (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Il faudrait qu'on leur trouve un nom, style Starsky &amp; Hutch etc... etc...

Que dirais tu de "Pattern" &amp; "Buffer" ...???

"Les Aventures de Pattern et Buffer" ... ça sonne pas mal ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Kernel et Panic ?
Pertes et Fracas ? 
Itchy et Scratchy ?


----------



## maousse (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Il faudrait qu'on leur trouve un nom, style Starsky &amp; Hutch etc... etc...

Que dirais tu de "Pattern" &amp; "Buffer" ...???

"Les Aventures de Pattern et Buffer" ... ça sonne pas mal ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]Et quand sort la compil' ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Ceci dit, c'est pas très féminin comme sonorité .... c'est bien des filles au moins  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ouuuuuuiii ! Ça serait vraiment bizarre qu'on découvre que tu fais des séances photos privées aux toilettes avec des choses de sexe mâle


----------



## tomtom (30 Avril 2003)

oufti &amp; tidju


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2003)

...en fait, il faudrait qu'on vote !!! (un petit sondage de plus...!)...

Kernic et Panel ... c'est pas mal non plus (merci Bébert ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

De plus, elles pourraient se ballader sans crainte de se faire remarquer sur OSX ... Arrfffff


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * oufti &amp; tidju 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Je l'ai déjà déposé, mais uniquement pour le territoire belge.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...ça me donne des idées tout ça !!!


----------



## bebert (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * ...en fait, il faudrait qu'on vote !!! (un petit sondage de plus...!)...

Kernic et Panel ... c'est pas mal non plus (merci Bébert ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

De plus, elles pourraient se ballader sans crainte de se faire remarquer sur OSX ... Arrfffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Panic pas Panel !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon ça fait Control et Panel mais ça sonne trop windaube !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 
Panic  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




* 

[/QUOTE]
...si si ! elles niquent aussi ... t'as pas vu la photo ????


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2003)

Avec toutes vos conneries, j'ai rien fichu de la journée, à part m'enfermer dans les toilettes ...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(elles doivent se demander qu'est-ce que j'ai bien pu bouffer pour en arriver là... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)...
Il faudra que je me rattrape demain...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Mais .... demain est un autre jour... hihi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Carpe Diem ....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2003)

...y'a le comptable qui propose : "Profit and Loss" ..... connard va !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2003)




----------



## nato kino (30 Avril 2003)

_ héééé... pssssstt... le doc... la chemise..._Ça va pas du tout du tout !!


----------



## FEELGOOD (30 Avril 2003)

Elle est pas mal cette chemise...


----------



## jpmiss (30 Avril 2003)

a DocEvil


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Avril 2003)

MDR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Si seulement j'avas un appareil photo numérique ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon jpmiss, dès que tu peux faut que tu passes chez moi pour qu'on s'en fasse une tous les 2


----------



## jpmiss (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * MDR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Si seulement j'avas un appareil photo numérique ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon jpmiss, dès que tu peux faut que tu passes chez moi pour qu'on s'en fasse une tous les 2  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu fais kekchose jeudi?


----------



## jpmiss (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Tu fais kekchose jeudi? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

je précise (pour les mauvais esprits) que je suis EXCLUSIVEMENT hétérosexuel


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Tu fais kekchose jeudi? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

A part les révisions ... je ne fais rien !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (par contre je ne pense pas que prerima veuille apparaitre sur les photos ...)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

je précise (pour les mauvais esprits) que je suis EXCLUSIVEMENT hétérosexuel  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca tombe bien parce que Prerima serait pas trop d'accord


----------



## jpmiss (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Ca tombe bien parce que Prerima serait pas trop d'accord  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Ouf!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon je vais manger un morceau.
@+


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 





Ouf!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon je vais manger un morceau.
@+  * 

[/QUOTE]

Il l'a fait


----------



## jpmiss (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Il l'a fait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

YES


----------



## Foguenne (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> [b
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   [/b] 

[/QUOTE]
Héhé, excellent
Superbe bouche en cul de poule Doc, c'est magnifique


----------



## Foguenne (30 Avril 2003)

Héhé, je viens de découvrir cet excellent thread et je suis mort de rire devant le pc du boulot (je n'ai toujours ma ligne téléphonique dans ma cabane 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
Les gens doivent me prendre pour en fous.
Doc tu es trop drôle, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Bon, je ramène mon Ixus au boulot demain, on va rire...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 
Bon, je ramène mon Ixus au boulot demain, on va rire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

"La clinique de la forêt noire" le retour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






T'as des nouvelles stagiaires 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'alut Foguenne


----------



## maousse (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

"La clinique de la forêt noire" le retour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






T'as des nouvelles stagiaires 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'alut Foguenne   * 

[/QUOTE]Pour faire un remake de _L'infirmière n'a pas de culotte_ ?


----------



## jpmiss (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * Pour faire un remake de L'infirmière n'a pas de culotte ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









* 

[/QUOTE]

Je prends le role du toubib!!!


----------



## Foguenne (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

"La clinique de la forêt noire" le retour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






T'as des nouvelles stagiaires 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'alut Foguenne   * 

[/QUOTE]
Salut ptitScarab, oui j'ai des nouvelles stagiaires mais bon, je suis déçu...


----------



## Foguenne (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]
Au fait Doc, ça te va bien la barbe.
Il me semble que la dernière fois que je t'ai vu en photo tu ne l'avais pas.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2003)

Arrrfffff !!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Excellent ! Trop fort jpmiss...........


----------



## jpmiss (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Arrrfffff !!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Excellent ! Trop fort jpmiss........... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

































Merci

Bonjour a tous!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> *
Bon, je ramène mon Ixus au boulot demain, on va rire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Salut Foguenne !!! hihi !
Tu vas voir comme c'est jouissif de devoir se cacher pour faire "ces choses"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Hier, j'avais retrouvé mes 20 ans ...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : si tu te fais piquer, on ne se connaît pas hein !!!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Arrrfffff !!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Excellent ! Trop fort jpmiss........... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est bien clair


----------



## Nephou (30 Avril 2003)

le post de jpmiss m'a mis de bonne humeur pour deux raisons...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et la deuxième c'est la présence d'une basse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



'brève réaparition de Nephou qui a une soudaine envie de se jeter sur son coolpix 775'


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> * Nephou qui a une soudaine envie de se jeter sur son coolpix 775' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Ne te prives surtout pas !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Comme je l'ai déjà dit probablement une centaine de fois "au plus on est de Nephou, on plus on rit !!!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : oui, je sais, je me répète ... et alors !


----------



## jpmiss (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

C'est bien clair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]






 mais je ne suis encore qu'un pauvre vermiceau a coté de géant comme thebig ou doc . Eux c'est des vrais fous


----------



## jpmiss (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> * 
et la deuxième c'est la présence d'une basse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Bien vu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , malheureusement j'ai plus trop l'occasion de m'en servir, les cordes sont en train de rouiller...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 et j'ai meme plus de corne au bout des doigts


----------



## bebert (30 Avril 2003)

Excellent ton roman JPMISS !


----------



## jpmiss (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Excellent ton roman JPMISS ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Et encore c'est rien a coté de ce qui se prepare!
Fin nous concocte un petit scenar, réalisation demain aprem' chez moi, publication des que j'ai 5 min,  projection (hors competition) à Cannes et nomination aux Oscars de l'année prochaine... (meilleur rôle feminin pour prerima)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2003)

Bon ben, j'ajoute ma voix à celles déjà nombreuses du concert de louanges : félicitations jpmiss ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et merci pour ta gentille dédicace.


----------



## tomtom (30 Avril 2003)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2003)

Là, Tomtom, on voit bien que notre plat pays est le pays de la BD.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : si t'en as d'autres comme ça, n'hésite pas !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2003)

Il est fort Tomtom


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2003)

Arrrffffff !!!!!!!!


----------



## Nephou (1 Mai 2003)

petite prévisualisation de ce qui vous attend (merci mac4ever)




 encore un petit café avant de se faire fragger


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * Bon ben, j'ajoute ma voix à celles déjà nombreuses du concert de louanges : félicitations jpmiss ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Et merci pour ta gentille dédicace. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est un minimum cher Maître!


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2003)

Tout simplement génial tomtom!
y'a du talent par ici!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



qui l'eu cru?


----------



## Foguenne (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * Tout simplement génial tomtom!
y'a du talent par ici!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



qui l'eu cru?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Rien à ajouter, excellent Tomtom. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bon je prépare ma petite histoire....


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr />*



*

[/QUOTE]

Tomtom ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Faut qu'on parle...

Ceci dit, tu as une sale tête toi aussi le matin... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Avec mes chaleureuses félicitations.


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2003)

Ah! ca se remet a chauffer au bar.


----------



## Foguenne (1 Mai 2003)

Ici, dans quelques heures, le premier épisode de
*"POPOL défie LE DOC et THEBIG"* 
âme sensible, s'abstenir...


----------



## Foguenne (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * Ici, dans quelques heures, le premier épisode de
"POPOL défie LE DOC et THEBIG" 
âme sensible, s'abstenir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bientôt en DVD.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />*Bientôt en DVD. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

[/QUOTE]

Pre-order now!


----------



## macinside (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> *









* 

[/QUOTE]

il y a pas qu'a moi que ça arrive


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />*il y a pas qu'a moi que ça arrive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

[/QUOTE]

Tiens, mackie poste dans « Nous Deux » ?

À quand la « Vie privée de ma main droite » ?


----------



## maousse (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * 

Tiens, mackie poste dans « Nous Deux » ?

À quand la « Vie privée de ma main droite » ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]on a dit pas de politique, tu veux relire la charte spt !!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr />*on a dit pas de politique, tu veux relire la charte spt !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*

[/QUOTE]

Je t'en prie ! Tout ça reste au-dessus des parti(e)s !..


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2003)

Salut Doc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



au fait tu t'es vu  là ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr />*Au fait tu t'es vu  là ?*

[/QUOTE]

C'est une imposture ! Je suis le seul, le vrai et je vais le prouver !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2003)

Tada !






Alors, on fait moins les marioles, hein ?


----------



## macinside (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * 

Tiens, mackie poste dans « Nous Deux » ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

bientot une petite histoire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Power By maclan 6


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * Tada !






Alors, on fait moins les marioles, hein ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Damned! Je suis fait!


----------



## macinside (1 Mai 2003)




----------



## Foguenne (1 Mai 2003)




----------



## legritch (1 Mai 2003)

La suite! Vite!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2003)

Chaud devant


----------



## macinside (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * Pour faire un remake de L'infirmière n'a pas de culotte ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

je peu être assistant de production ?


----------



## macinside (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * 
À quand la « Vie privée de ma main droite » ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

demain


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2003)

EnÔrmissime!
Ca y'est ca part en couille par ici!


----------



## cham (1 Mai 2003)

Oooooooooh la zolie infirmière !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Popol, je suis ton cobaye : quel est ton prix ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Euh... finalement non, t'es trop flippant en tenue ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon je vais me vider un seau d'eau froide sur la tête, ça va me calmer...


----------



## bebert (1 Mai 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Popolenstein, brrr...:</font><hr />
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE]

Les enfants, je ne veux faire flipper personne, mais je crois bien que j'ai participé à créer un monstre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo, Paul ! Encore !


----------



## tomtom (1 Mai 2003)

J'adore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Par contre, j'irai plus me faire vacciner au CHL


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2003)

*Moi j'aimais bien les fiches cuisine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais voilà Doc' me choppe sur le privé !!
Il veut des morceaux de gens dans les photos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Héhé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'vais quand même faire des fiches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






"Façon sur les docks Doc'" hin hin hin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Carab:</font><hr />*Mais voilà Doc' me choppe sur le privé !!*

[/QUOTE]

Je t'ai chopé moi ? Putain, faut qu'j'arrête de boire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Carab:</font><hr />
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE]

Tu vois quand tu veux !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * Je t'ai chopé moi ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Pas comme ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr />*
Tu vois quand tu veux ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est bien parce que tu m'as dis que je faisais plus vieux en photo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais c'est la dernière fois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je laisse la place à nos stars de le n'écran:
Toi, TheBig, jpMiss,Tomtom,et, le monstrueusement fou docteur Foguenne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: j'ai comme l'impression que ça va devenir chaud chaud chaud ici!
Bon je retourne à mes fiches cuisine


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2003)

*J'ai encore rêvé d'elle...*


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> *










J'ai encore rêvé d'elle...



* 

[/QUOTE]








 *Je rêve aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * Moi j'aimais bien les fiches cuisine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais voilà Doc' me choppe sur le privé !!
Il veut des morceaux de gens dans les photos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Héhé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'vais quand même faire des fiches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






"Façon sur les docks Doc'" hin hin hin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah ah ah on dirait un vieux clip de Bob Dylan (la tignasse en moins)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Ah ah ah on dirait un vieux clip de Bob Dylan (la tignasse en moins)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

L'air sur de lui en moins aussi,
il y a un monde fou sur les quais les jours fériés !!!
Un putain d'atroupement pour 10 photos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai encore honte


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2003)




----------



## legritch (2 Mai 2003)

Excellent Doc!!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2003)

On a cru que j'allais oublier ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Coucou, Paul (du plus haut des cieux) !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Mai 2003)

Arrrffffffffffffff !!!! C'est trop ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...ce forum va devenir un "must" !!!


----------



## tomtom (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> *





On a cru que j'allais oublier ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Coucou, Paul (du plus haut des cieux) !   * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est bluffant


----------



## KARL40 (2 Mai 2003)

Il y a même des effets spéciaux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




De plus en plus fort : "Matrix 2" va avoir de la concurrence  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chapeau


----------



## tomtom (2 Mai 2003)

Le Doc, c'est Hollywood à lui tout seul


----------



## KARL40 (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 




* 

[/QUOTE]

Iggy est venu se raser chez toi et tu ne nous dis rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(c'est bien lui sur tes photos  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Mai 2003)

Doc ! Si t'es d'accord, je prends celui du fond !!!


----------



## jpmiss (2 Mai 2003)

J'en reste sans voix le Doc! Moi qui ne suis qu'un mécréant je vais enfin tout savoir sur les saintes ecritures (le probleme du chapeau et d'ailleurs assez peu connu non?)
Mais jusqu'où s'arretera t'il?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Mai 2003)

Tidju ! faudra que je fasse chauffer K&amp;P demain matin si je veux rester dans le coup...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...qu'est-ce que c'est bon tout ça ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Arrrfffff !


----------



## krystof (2 Mai 2003)

Doc est un "sein".  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'en était sûr.


----------



## macinside (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> *










J'ai encore rêvé d'elle...



* 

[/QUOTE]

qui a  fouiller dans mes reves ?


----------



## cham (2 Mai 2003)

EXCEPTIONNEL ce sujet !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pas de mot pour décrire ça !!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

qui a  fouiller dans mes reves ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mêmes les draps s'en souviennent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











(Je suis à toi)


----------



## Le Gognol (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 
Mêmes les draps s'en souviennent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Surtout les draps ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ce sujet est énorme, ça fait peur ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













'+


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr /> * 
Ce sujet est énorme, ça fait peur ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












* 

[/QUOTE]

Tout à fait et ce n'est pas fini ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vivement demain !!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Tout à fait et ce n'est pas fini ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vivement demain !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Bah zut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On attendait avec impatience votre "nous deux" clermontois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon montage


----------



## Foguenne (2 Mai 2003)

Scarab et le Doc excellent! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Bon ben faut que j'arrête d'être sympa car ici dans quelques instant la suite de "L'équipe de Popolproduction contre les méchants Doc et TheBig"
Avec encore plus d'adrénaline, de sueur, d'infirmières (pas aujourd'hui mais yen aura encore... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Foguenne (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> *





On a cru que j'allais oublier ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Coucou, Paul (du plus haut des cieux) !   * 

[/QUOTE]

Héhéhéhéhéhéhé...


----------



## Foguenne (2 Mai 2003)

Résumé de l'épisode précédent... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





























Popol bien conscient que ses adversaires ne vont pas se laisser enlever si facilement a commencé un entrainement intensif, Piwi et SuperMac le rejoigne dans son combat...


----------



## Foguenne (2 Mai 2003)

p.s. pour les zozos, quand l'auteur parle de bi, il parle de bi processeur... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il n'y a donc pas de jugement la dedans.


----------



## Foguenne (2 Mai 2003)

En exclusivité, la vidéo de l'entrainement de l'équipe de Popolproduction. 

Sur le DVD bientôt en vente, des bonus dont "Piwi sous la douche".


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />*En exclusivité, la vidéo de l'entrainement de l'équipe de Popolproduction.*

[/QUOTE]

Grandiose. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Champagne !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 
Sur le DVD bientôt en vente, des bonus dont "Piwi sous la douche". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Avec Miss Aiguille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*???*








Merci à l'excccccelllllent Doc' Popol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_PS: tu vas à l'AES suisse ? _


----------



## macinside (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * En exclusivité, la vidéo de l'entrainement de l'équipe de Popolproduction. 

Sur le DVD bientôt en vente, des bonus dont "Piwi sous la douche". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

je vole le camescope demain pour un gros delire


----------



## Foguenne (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Avec Miss Aiguille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


???








Merci à l'excccccelllllent Doc' Popol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: tu vas à l'AES suisse ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Merci, merci.
Pour l'AES Suisse malheureusement je ne pourrais pas me libérer avant samedi 15H00 donc c'est un peu juste pour aller jusqu'à Lausane surtout que je dois être à Luxembourg dimanche à 20h00. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je sais que je n'en donne pas l'impression mais je bosse parfois. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En prévision de l'AES de septembre à Paris j'ai posé une semaine de congé.


----------



## macinside (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> *
En prévision de l'AES de septembre à Paris j'ai posé une semaine de congé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]



OOOOOOOOOOOOOOuuuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiissssssss !!!!!!!!


----------



## Foguenne (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

je vole le camescope demain pour un gros delire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'observe de temps en temps les "jackass" sur MTV, il y a moyen de faire beaucoup plus fort. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ya plus qu'à investir dans un DV et un autre mac car iMovie avec un iBook c'est galère.


----------



## macinside (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 

J'observe de temps en temps les "jackass" sur MTV, il y a moyen de faire beaucoup plus fort. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est a dire  ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr />*C'est bluffant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

[/QUOTE]

Mais non ! Tout le monde peut le faire, regarde :


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 


Je sais que je n'en donne pas l'impression mais je bosse parfois. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

A ton avis comment on fait pour acheter des  Macs


----------



## Foguenne (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

A ton avis comment on fait pour acheter des  Macs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Voilà mais quand on se les offre c'est encore meilleur.


----------



## Foguenne (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * 

Mais non ! Tout le monde peut le faire, regarde :












* 

[/QUOTE]
Tu es un dieu Doc.
(Pas dans mon feuilleton. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2003)




----------



## maousse (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * 

Mais non ! Tout le monde peut le faire, regarde :












* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Foguenne (2 Mai 2003)

Héhé Maousse tu n'as pas tellement changé.


----------



## jpmiss (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Bah zut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On attendait avec impatience votre "nous deux" clermontois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon montage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca va venir mais y'a un gros boulot de prod. Je te rappelle quand meme qu'on est postulants aus Oscars... Ca se fait pas tout seul!


----------



## Foguenne (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

c'est a dire  ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu verras , on fera beaucoup plus fort qu'eux lors de la prochaine AES Belge.


----------



## ricchy (2 Mai 2003)

Ce fil est certainement plus hilarant que n'importe quelle bombe..........................................(hilarante).
Ca fait bien longtemps que je n'ai pas eût les larmes aux yeux tellement c'est drôle.
Continuer les gars...
Va être mythique ce fil.
Va finir dans le guiness book 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Du coup je casse un peu l'ambiance, mais vous allez reprendre haut la main, non ????


----------



## jpmiss (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> *





























































Va finir dans le guiness book 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Avec beaucoup de mousse la guiness pour moi!


----------



## Foguenne (2 Mai 2003)

Etant donné le complot monté par le Doc et TheBig en association avec Belgacom pour retarder mon raccordement téléphonique, je ne pourrais pas vous informer de la suite du conflit entre la coalition du bien (Piwi, SuperMac et Popol) et l'axe du mal (le Doc et TheBig) pendant quelques jours. Sachez quand même que notre entrainement va se poursuivre de manière intensive et que nous mettrons toutes notre énergie pour vous rendre un humour libre sur Macgé.
Je vous rappele également que le Doc se fait passer pour dieu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ses posts de toutes façon sont trop beaux pour être honnêtes.
Je vous rappele les derniers évenements...



















En exclusivité, la vidéo de l'entrainement de l'équipe de Popolproduction. 


Si vous aussi vous voulez aider la coalition du bien, envoyez un mail à Belgacom pour leur demander d'accélérer mon raccordement téléphonique.
Pour le mail c'est ici. demandez le raccordement téléphonique immédiat de Paul Foguenne, 33 rue des haies à 6700 Arlon.  

*N'oubliez pas, c'est notre humour qui est en jeux.* 

p.s. Les fôte d'ortaugraphes son là uniquement pour que Macki comprenne.
Nous ne sommes pas de seux qui ne fons pas de fôte uniquement pour snober le lecteur moyen.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 
Tu es un dieu Doc.



* 

[/QUOTE]

Juste un doigt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Justement j'attendais ce matin pour montrer ce cliché 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






De notre trés haut Doc' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pris à Ortez au petit matin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sportif avec ça !!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2003)




----------



## Jean-iMarc (2 Mai 2003)

N'ayant plus de numérique, je vous fais patienter avec cette archive (3 ans déjà)......

le roman photo

Avec "Bryan", l'autre soir, on s'est dit qu'il fallait refaire qque chose, et là c'est en train de prendre forme ....  


Voila un thread comme je les aime .....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr /> * N'ayant plus de numérique, je vous fais patienter avec cette archive (3 ans déjà)......
le roman photo
* 

[/QUOTE]
...du beau délire...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







J'aurais bien voulu en être ...


----------



## tomtom (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * 

Mais non ! Tout le monde peut le faire, regarde :












* 

[/QUOTE]

MDR


----------



## ricchy (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr /> *le roman photo
Avec "Bryan", l'autre soir, on s'est dit qu'il fallait refaire qque chose, et là c'est en train de prendre forme ....  
Voila un thread comme je les aime .....












* 

[/QUOTE]

Terrible, encore une fois les yeux mouillé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Que ça prenne vite forme...
&gt; Demain tu viens à kl heure? &lt;


----------



## Jean-iMarc (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * 

&gt; Demain tu viens à kl heure? &lt;   * 

[/QUOTE]

Vers 14/15 heures.
Ca dépend de la route...


----------



## Jean-iMarc (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * 

Que ça prenne vite forme...
* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est un peu le même principe que le Grand Defix de The Big, mais en pire ...


----------



## aricosec (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean-iMarc:</font><hr /> * 

Vers 14/15 heures.
Ca dépend de la route...  * 

[/QUOTE]

tiens, il y a longtemps que je ne t'avais pas lu,t'est sorti depuis quand ? a moins que ça soit  toi l'évadé de l'autre fois ?


----------



## macinside (3 Mai 2003)

j'ai enfin comprit comment j'en suis arrivé a 9600 posts


----------



## macinside (3 Mai 2003)

mince j'ai oublier les acteurs !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2003)

Mouhahahahahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Si ton Mac SE est responsable de tes quelques 9600 posts, qu'est-ce que ça va être quand ton G4 va commencer à s'emmerder à la maison ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En tout cas, bravo Mackie !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2003)

super Mackie


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Mai 2003)

Arrrffffff !!! De mieux en mieux......


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> *




* 

[/QUOTE]

Bravo Macinflood


----------



## huexley (3 Mai 2003)

héhé faut que je trouve un SE


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mai 2003)

Super! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le super roman photo de prerima, Finn Atlas et moi meme est en cours de montage! 
Sortie probable Dimanche. Réservez vous billets!


----------



## macinside (3 Mai 2003)

le flooder en action


----------



## Blob (3 Mai 2003)

mange le pudding mange le pudding mange le pudding mange le pudding


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Ca va venir mais y'a un gros boulot de prod. Je te rappelle quand meme qu'on est postulants aus Oscars... Ca se fait pas tout seul!  * 

[/QUOTE]

Arrff Hollywood, j'y suis déjà allé à dos de chameau avec une grande ours nymphomane 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Mes nouvelles sandales 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 claaaaaaaaaaasse !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Mai 2003)

héhé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 encore meilleure que la première fournée Macinside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour le vote, je choisis le 50/50 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_J'espère que notre roman photo va assurer ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tout çà me met une pression monstrueuse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ 

Vivement Dimanche !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Belle enflure:</font><hr />*



*

[/QUOTE]

Hum... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Félicitations, mackie ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu es trop drôle...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Mai 2003)

Quel succès !!!


----------



## Amok (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> 







     [/b] 

[/QUOTE]

Quel acteur!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















PS: Bravo Mackie!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * le flooder en action 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




photo * 

[/QUOTE]

Aaaaaah pas vu !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Obiwan Kenobi


----------



## macinside (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *





Quel succès !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

et qu'en pense t'elle ?


----------



## prerima (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

et qu'en pense t'elle ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Elle est séduite !


----------



## macinside (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

Elle est séduite !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

mais qui la drague ?


----------



## prerima (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

mais qui la drague ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas toi en tout cas !


----------



## macinside (3 Mai 2003)

si mais ça se voit pas


----------



## Jean-iMarc (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

a moins que ça soit  toi l'évadé de l'autre fois ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















* 

[/QUOTE]


Chuuuutttt !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Le Gognol (3 Mai 2003)

'

Ce sujet est vraiment ébouriffant ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















'+


----------



## Le Gognol (3 Mai 2003)

'

Attention dans quelques instants ici même un cul de poule en gros plan avec des poils autour ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Âmes sensibles s'abstenir ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Le Gognol (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr /> * Attention dans quelques instants ici même un cul de poule en gros plan avec des poils autour ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Âmes sensibles s'abstenir ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]






J'vous avais prévenu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













_Coucou Paul !_





'+


----------



## maousse (3 Mai 2003)




----------



## Muludovski (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr />








[/QUOTE]

Ha putaing! C'est limite porno ça!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Muludovski:</font><hr /> * 

Ha putaing! C'est limite porno ça!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


M'ouais


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

Vous connaissez le poisson lune ?


----------



## Muludovski (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Vous connaissez le poisson lune ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Kézé?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

une sorte de truc avec son © sur une vitre


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

Mais c'est pas montrable ici


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Mais c'est pas montrable ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

surtout qd je serais modo


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

surtout qd je serais modo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]






si c'est que pour la voiture je veux pas


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

Allez jpmiss..

J'attend avec impatience


----------



## bebert (3 Mai 2003)

Bravo Macinside !

Très belle histoire avec de vrais morceaux de fôtes dedans ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS : je suis dégouté car chez moi j'ai un modem et ça met des plombes à tout afficher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Vivement lundi !


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mai 2003)

Dans un instant, et avec 24h d'avance: une aventure palpitante!


----------



## macinside (3 Mai 2003)

ça fait 5 minutes que j'attend


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * ça fait 5 minutes que j'attend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

T'es pas le seul !!!! Ici, il y a une ambiance de   feu  !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Allez allez, ...allez allez ...allez allez .....


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mai 2003)

Tada! (comme dirait le Doc)


----------



## bebert (3 Mai 2003)

Bravo les amis du côté de Clermont-Ferrand !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Mai 2003)

Bon un grand merci à l'équipe technique et surtout à la post production !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Excellentissime !!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

Bravo pour votre histoire Gélandesque


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Mai 2003)

...ça va devenir de plus en plus difficile de concurrencer ces oeuvres .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Ils sont trop forts !!!


----------



## nato kino (3 Mai 2003)

mouarfff !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










on dirait bien scarabée !!


----------



## nato kino (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * mouarfff !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










on dirait bien scarabée !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais sans les tongues...


----------



## JR castor (3 Mai 2003)

Joli 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 











 C'est Saturnin mon cousin de Clermont


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * ...ça va devenir de plus en plus difficile de concurrencer ces oeuvres .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Ils sont trop forts !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu as encore quelques bonnes longueurs d'avance!


----------



## Oizo (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> *





























































Ce fil est certainement plus hilarant que n'importe quelle bombe..........................................(hilarante).
Ca fait bien longtemps que je n'ai pas eût les larmes aux yeux tellement c'est drôle.
Continuer les gars...
Va être mythique ce fil.
Va finir dans le guiness book 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Du coup je casse un peu l'ambiance, mais vous allez reprendre haut la main, non ????
* 

[/QUOTE]

1 minute de rire équivaut à 45 minutes de relaxation ! Si si c'est écrit  ici .

Ce thread est donc très relaxant !


----------



## bebert (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * ...ça va devenir de plus en plus difficile de concurrencer ces oeuvres .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Ils sont trop forts !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai déjà abandonné avant d'avoir commencé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Vous êtes trop forts les gars !


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

J'ai déjà abandonné avant d'avoir commencé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Vous êtes trop forts les gars ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu as un fort potentiel bebert! Pour mémoire c'est quand meme toi qui est a l'origine des aventures de Kernic et Panel


----------



## Sebang (4 Mai 2003)

Une chose à dire : impressionnant !
Je crois que c'est la première fois que je post dans le bar (y'a un début à tout) tiens ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




N'empêche que c'est 4 pages (pour l'instant) hilarantes. Mention TB pour le Doc qui me fait trop trop poiler et aux autres pour leur bô travail. (Foguenne, ça avance ce procés avec Belgacom ? (c'est belgacom au moins ?) J'ai une cousine avocate, on peut s'arranger. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En tout cas, continuez, continuez !

Félicitation à tous ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah.... Quel honneur de poster dans ce thread !


----------



## krystof (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> * N'empêche que c'est 4 pages (pour l'instant) hilarantes.   * 

[/QUOTE]

4 pages  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Et les 8 premières, elles te plaisent pas.


----------



## Sebang (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

4 pages  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Et les 8 premières, elles te plaisent pas.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]





Nan mais chez moi ça fait 4 pages. J'ai dû changer un réglage pour avoir plus de post sur une seule page.


----------



## krystof (4 Mai 2003)

C'est ça l'avantage d'avoir des écrans 56 pouces


----------



## Sebang (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * C'est ça l'avantage d'avoir des écrans 56 pouces  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Divisé par 4,666666... fois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est juste que j'ai une flemme énorme de cliquer sur le bouton "page suivante". Comme ça, j'ai juste à faire rouler la molette pour lire tout les messages à la suite (quelle jeunesse !)


----------



## krystof (4 Mai 2003)

Moi, je ne lis pas, je ne regarde que les images. Ca va beaucoup plus vite.


----------



## Sebang (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Moi, je ne lis pas, je ne regarde que les images. Ca va beaucoup plus vite.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

A part dans le bar, ça va effectivement beaucoup beaucoup plus vite


----------



## Sebang (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> * 

A part dans le bar, ça va effectivement beaucoup beaucoup plus vite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


Putain je suis trop mauvais pour faire des phrases courtes...
Donc en gros, le monsieur voulait dire qu'à part de la bar, il n'y a pas beaucoup d'images. Et comme tu ne regardes que les images, lorsque tu te balades dans les autres forums, ça doit pas te prendre beaucoup de temps pour les parcourir de fond en comble. Voilà l'histoire. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon évidemment, ça prend 2 lignes de plus alors bon...

Et sinon, tout le monde est à la SAES ou quoi là ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'était bien, c'était comment ?


----------



## Sebang (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> * 


Putain je suis trop mauvais pour faire des phrases courtes...* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui mais il est tard dans la nuit, c'est pour ça.


----------



## Sebang (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> * 

Oui mais il est tard dans la nuit, c'est pour ça. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Héhé, n'empêche que l'on s'y fait à poster dans le bar, c'est très rigolo en plus, hihihi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ça change de mon forum iBook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon il est évident qu'il faudrait voir à ne pas flooder, mais bon, ce sont mes premiers messages ici alors please hein, c'est l'euphorie là


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> * 
Bon il est évident qu'il faudrait voir à ne pas flooder, mais bon, ce sont mes premiers messages ici alors please hein, c'est l'euphorie là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

D'autant que ce n'est pas du tout le genre de la maison


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
D'autant que ce n'est pas du tout le genre de la maison  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Euh Finn ! Tu oublies le test qu'on fait traditionnellement passer aux nouveaux visiteurs du bar avant de les accepter définitivement parmi nous, à savoir flooder une cinquantaine de fois dans Mac OSX ... et en revenir vivant !!!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 
Pour mémoire c'est quand meme toi (Bébert) qui est a l'origine des aventures de Kernic et Panel  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Exact !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Merci d'abord à Doc pour m'avoir donné l'idée de poster des photos par son thread "Façon nous deux" et ensuite à Bébert pour avoir été "l'étincelle" de Kernic et Panel ...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bébert, veux-tu être leur "oncle" ???


----------



## bebert (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Exact !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Merci d'abord à Doc pour m'avoir donné l'idée de poster des photos par son thread "Façon nous deux" et ensuite à Bébert pour avoir été "l'étincelle" de Kernic et Panel ...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bébert, veux-tu être leur "oncle" ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Je veux bien être leur parrain, c'est pour quand le paptême ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et pis d'abord je suis la muse de personne !


----------



## Sebang (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

D'autant que ce n'est pas du tout le genre de la maison  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Du tout !
C'est pas parce que je n'ai pas posté plutôt dans le bar que je n'y ai jamais rien lu...


----------



## Sebang (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Euh Finn ! Tu oublies le test qu'on fait traditionnellement passer aux nouveaux visiteurs du bar avant de les accepter définitivement parmi nous, à savoir flooder une cinquantaine de fois dans Mac OSX ... et en revenir vivant !!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












* 

[/QUOTE]

Euh... Si je commence par : "on me dit d'insérer le CD d'installaton mais y'a pas de bouton eject sur les lecteurs Mac ! On fait comment ? On tire avec la bouche ?" J'ai bon ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 
Je veux bien être leur parrain
* 

[/QUOTE]
Salut parrain !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : et M......., je voulais mettre en ligne une photo de K&amp;P pour fêter ça mais quand je transfère le fichier sur mon iDisk au départ de mon ordi à la maison, j'ai un message d'erreur à la fin du transfert et le fichier n'est pas transféré !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Curieux ça ! Je n'ai ce problème qu'à la maison avec l'ADSL - par contre, au bureau aucun problème pour transférer sur mon iDisk !!!!!
Je vais être obligé d'attendre lundi pour mettre des photos en ligne.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









N'en profitez pas pour prendre de l'avance !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * mouarfff !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










on dirait bien scarabée !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]






<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Mais sans les tongues... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]



















PS: Gognol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dégoutant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bravo à la super-production clermontoise jpMiss, Prerima,Finn


----------



## Sebang (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> * 

Euh... Si je commence par : "on me dit d'insérer le CD d'installaton mais y'a pas de bouton eject sur les lecteurs Mac ! On fait comment ? On tire avec la bouche ?" J'ai bon ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

De toute manière tu les agriperais où tes dents, patate...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> * 
Euh... Si je commence par : "on me dit d'insérer le CD d'installaton mais y'a pas de bouton eject sur les lecteurs Mac ! On fait comment ? On tire avec la bouche ?" J'ai bon ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Tout-à-fait !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






En plus, si quelqu'un te répond, fais semblant de ne pas comprendre et ajoute dans ta signature "I fuck the forum Mac OSX" ... Tu essaies ensuite d'y rester le plus longtemps possible (au minimum 10 posts) en esquivant les kernel panics qu'ils ne manqueront pas de te jeter à la gueule... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Après ... ben après, tu viens prendre une chope avec nous ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Sans plaisanter maintenant : bienvenue parmi nous !!!


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> * 

De toute manière tu les agriperais où tes dents, patate...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Trop fort en flooding (floodage?) Sebang: il se repond a lui meme!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 
Trop fort en flooding (floodage?) Sebang: il se repond a lui meme!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
...Une recrue de choix pour le bar...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Mai 2003)

Je dédie mon 4.000ième post aux "amis virtuels" de ce forum, à tous ceux qui me font rire, pouffer, sourire ou éclater et qui font que j'oublie pendant un moment que le monde n'est pas toujours comme on voudrait qu'il soit....!!! 
Je vous aime !!!


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Je dédie mon 4.000ième post aux "amis virtuels" de ce forum, à tous ceux qui me font rire, pouffer, sourire ou éclater et qui font que j'oublie pendant un moment que le monde n'est pas toujours comme on voudrait qu'il soit....!!! 
Je vous aime !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












* 

[/QUOTE]

Et on te le rend au centuple mon bon Thebig.
Félicitations pour ce 4000eme post


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2003)

Nous aussi on t'aime  


































  Très beaucoup


----------



## nato kino (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Je dédie mon 4.000ième post aux "amis virtuels" de ce forum, à tous ceux qui me font rire, pouffer, sourire ou éclater et qui font que j'oublie pendant un moment que le monde n'est pas toujours comme on voudrait qu'il soit....!!! 
Je vous aime !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]
J'attendrai les 4 000 prochains pour te répondre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_Grand fou va !!_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Mai 2003)

Mais jusqu'où iront-ils ??????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : Petit Scarabée ! Encore une à encadrer ....


----------



## nato kino (4 Mai 2003)

et hop !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Mai 2003)

Petite question technique Petit Scarabée : avec quoi tu fais des super trucs comme ça ????


----------



## macinside (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * Nous aussi on t'aime  


































  Très beaucoup   



* 

[/QUOTE]


ça explique des choses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (notament ce gout pour ces bébete poulu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Mais jusqu'où iront-ils ??????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : Petit Scarabée ! Encore une à encadrer .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Mame carab a plus de talent que moi, mais j'ai tenu à faire celle là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




T'es gentil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ps: 'tanplan message privé pour toi page précédente


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Petite question technique Petit Scarabée : avec quoi tu fais des super trucs comme ça ???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]

'toshop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (mais moi juste un peu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 


ça explique des choses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (notament ce gout pour ces bébete poulu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  * 

[/QUOTE]

Comment tu sais que j'ai un poil dans la main


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 
ça explique des choses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (notament ce gout pour ces bébete poulu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  * 

[/QUOTE]
Mais ! J'avais pas fait attention ... c'est de moi que tu parles Mackie ??????????


----------



## macinside (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Mais ! J'avais pas fait attention ... c'est de moi que tu parles Mackie ?????????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

des 2 pourquoi ?


----------



## nato kino (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> *

ps: 'tanplan message privé pour toi page précédente 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bah quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Bah quoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

'foiré (pas modo carab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## legritch (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Je dédie mon 4.000ième post aux "amis virtuels" de ce forum, à tous ceux qui me font rire, pouffer, sourire ou éclater et qui font que j'oublie pendant un moment que le monde n'est pas toujours comme on voudrait qu'il soit....!!! 
Je vous aime !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]





 Félicitations


----------



## Sebang (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Trop fort en flooding (floodage?) Sebang: il se repond a lui meme!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]









<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Je dédie mon 4.000ième post aux "amis virtuels" de ce forum, à tous ceux qui me font rire, pouffer, sourire ou éclater et qui font que j'oublie pendant un moment que le monde n'est pas toujours comme on voudrait qu'il soit....!!! 
Je vous aime !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Félicitation TheBig ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon maintenant, on va essayer de faire monter un peu la sauce (hum hum), mais j'ai peur de ne pas pouvoir me mesurer à votre cadence de postage ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais mon petit effort d'hier soir n'était pas si mal


----------



## Sebang (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Sans plaisanter maintenant : bienvenue parmi nous !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Merci merci ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais ma question pour le forum OSX est lourde au possible, je risque pas le ban à vie de tout MacGé ? (genre : "écoute petit, t'es vraiment débile, on aurait peur que tu casses quelques chose rien qu'en cliquant sur le bouton actualité..."  ... "Mais on clique avec quoi ??") 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ils me laisseraient l'accès au bar vous croyez ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon sinon trève de plaisanterie, je vous aurai bien fait un petit "façon nous deux", mais j'ai pas le talent... Vraiment pas... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Si jamais la lumière divine de l'humour (Doc ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) m'apparait un jour, je vous fais signe.


----------



## maousse (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> * Si jamais la lumière divine de l'humour (Doc ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) m'apparait un jour, je vous fais signe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]Ce qu'il ne faut pas entendre, des fois...


----------



## minime (4 Mai 2003)

(note: aucun 2D n'a été maltraité durant le détourage)


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr /> * 



* 

[/QUOTE]

HiHi!


----------



## nato kino (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr /> * 

(note: aucun 2D n'a été maltraité durant le détourage)    * 

[/QUOTE]

j'espère bien !!


----------



## nato kino (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

'foiré (pas modo carab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## guytantakul (4 Mai 2003)

La vache, lire le post de miniMe avec une souris à molette, ça réinvente le dessin animé. Arf


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 










* 

[/QUOTE]

Ni quasi(_modo_) d'ailleurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










(_celle là je la sens venir, mieux vaut prévenir que guérir !! _)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr />*Ce qu'il ne faut pas entendre, des fois... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*

[/QUOTE]

Ben, quoi ? Il est très bien ce petit jeune ! Très comme il faut et en plus il a bon goût (non, Carab, j'ai pas encore goûté...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



D'ailleurs, il y a des choses plus étranges... Tiens, pas plus tard que cette nuit, j'ai rêvé que Finn était passé modo ! À ne pas croire...


----------



## nato kino (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Ni quasi(modo) d'ailleurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










(celle là je la sens venir, mieux vaut prévenir que guérir !! )     * 

[/QUOTE]
Et grosso ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Et grosso ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour celle là je comptais bien sur toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










(Doc' ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Sebang (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * 

Ben, quoi ? Il est très bien ce petit jeune ! Très comme il faut et en plus il a bon goût (non, Carab, j'ai pas encore goûté...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Surtout que j'habite à Bayonne (quand je suis pas au soleil levant), c'est le bon goût du département 64, voilà tout


----------



## Sebang (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> * 
Surtout que j'habite à Bayonne (quand je suis pas au soleil levant), c'est le bon goût du département 64, voilà tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Qu'est-c't'es parti foutre là-bas aussi ? Il te plaisait pas le jambon de Bayonne ??


----------



## Sebang (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> * 

Qu'est-c't'es parti foutre là-bas aussi ? Il te plaisait pas le jambon de Bayonne ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Et le chocolat de Bayonne alors, hein ?


----------



## Sebang (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> * 

Et le chocolat de Bayonne alors, hein ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Et le gâteau Basque alors ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon je vais arrêter là, parce que je vais commencer à me faire vraiment du mal si je continue de penser à tout ça...


----------



## Foguenne (5 Mai 2003)

Héhé, j'ai pris une heure pour afficher vos photos sur le pc de ma mère mais j'ai bien rigolé.
Vivement ma connection.
J'en profite pour préparer un petit truc ...
Visible suivant la disponibilité de Belgacom.
Bonne fin de w-e à tous.


----------



## Sebang (5 Mai 2003)

Voilà une modeste (très modeste) contribution...


----------



## macinside (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> *
J'en profite pour préparer un petit truc ...* 

[/QUOTE]


(air méfiant) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> *Visible suivant la disponibilité de Belgacom. * 

[/QUOTE]

non pire que FT


----------



## macinside (5 Mai 2003)

tellement mythique ce sujet que même  mac4ever fait une news dessus !


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2003)

zut, j'ai rangé mon appareil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon je vous aurais montré...


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2003)

euh...
on montre quoi au fait Finn, Prerima et jpmiss


----------



## samdebecte (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> *













Voilà une modeste (très modeste) contribution...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

là encore les acteurs n'ont qu'a bien se tenir....
C'et tout bon pour les oscars


----------



## Luc G (5 Mai 2003)

Heureusement que les vacances ont été bonnes ; sinon j'eus regretté d'avoir raté ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai pas eu le temps de tout lire (ni de regarder toutes les images  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mais j'y reviendrai.

Alors, encore bravo


----------



## ricchy (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * mais j'y reviendrai. * 

[/QUOTE]
Tu ne le regreteras pas.


----------



## tomtom (5 Mai 2003)

Je vais tenter une expérience


----------



## tomtom (5 Mai 2003)

----------------------------------------------------------------------








----------------------------------------------------------------------







----------------------------------------------------------------------







----------------------------------------------------------------------







----------------------------------------------------------------------







---------------------------------------------------------------------- 







----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Mai 2003)

Arf !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...Du grand art, Tomtom !!!!


----------



## Luc G (5 Mai 2003)

C'est BigBrother, maintenant, ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Va falloir que je rentre mes doigts de pied dans les trous de mes chaussettes.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (5 Mai 2003)




----------



## jpmiss (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * 




* 

[/QUOTE]






 j'voudrais bien t'y voir apres une nuit de boulot arrassante! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 Excellent tomtom


----------



## legritch (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * Je vais tenter une expérience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]








 Bravo l'artiste... MDR


----------



## nato kino (5 Mai 2003)

Un mauvais contact dans le pattern buffer ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







































j' A D O R E !!


----------



## nato kino (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * 







----------------------------------------------------------------------


* 

[/QUOTE]

P***** de M**** !! Un modérateur pirate !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













_Tu pourrais pas "zapper" la signature de global pendant que t'es là ?_


----------



## obi wan (5 Mai 2003)

MDR... tomtom c trop fort, j'aime bcp, comme tout le reste d'ailleurs...


----------



## tomtom (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

P***** de M**** !! Un modérateur pirate !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Tu pourrais pas "zapper" la signature de global pendant que t'es là ?












* 

[/QUOTE]

Si seulement..., je l'avais pas vu quand j'était là-bas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heureusement d'ailleurs, j'aurais pas voulu vomir à "l'intérieur" ça aurait foutu le bordel


----------



## nato kino (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * 

Si seulement..., je l'avais pas vu quand j'était là-bas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heureusement d'ailleurs, j'aurais pas voulu vomir à "l'intérieur" ça aurait foutu le bordel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ça devrait être interdit par la convention de Genève des trucs comme ça...


----------



## ricchy (5 Mai 2003)

Trop trop fort Tomtom total respect. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'amène une toute chtite pierre à votre édifice. (tout un Art)
L' SAES de samedi à Lausanne
C'est par ici 
Sans prétention, merci...


----------



## nato kino (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * Trop trop fort Tomtom total respect. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'amène une toute chtite pierre à votre édifice. (tout un Art)
L' SAES de samedi à Lausanne
C'est par ici 
Sans prétention, merci...   * 

[/QUOTE]




















Vous avez griller tout ça ?!


----------



## obi wan (5 Mai 2003)

p***** !! c de la folie...


----------



## kisco (5 Mai 2003)

ça c'est juste un partie de la collection à Manu...

et merci de m'avoir parlé de ce sujet, il est trop mythique !!


----------



## macinside (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * 



* 

[/QUOTE]


1) de ma souris ?
2) de mon Ti ?
3) de mon clavier ?
4) Obiwan kenobi ?


----------



## macinside (5 Mai 2003)

bon, le bannir pourai le virer ?


----------



## tomtom (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 
bon, le bannir pourai le virer ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Plait-il?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * 

Plait-il? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


T'inquiètes, on comprend pas tout c'qu'il dit des fois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Supppperbe Tomtom, bravo


----------



## Onra (5 Mai 2003)

'tain, je viens de terminer de lire tout ce thread... c'était long mais génial  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mention spéciale à Tomtom


----------



## maousse (5 Mai 2003)

attention, finn aussi sait faire les gros yeux (il est même très doué 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )


----------



## bebert (5 Mai 2003)

Boudiou ! J'avions pas vu que Finn_Atlas est passé modo !


----------



## nato kino (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Boudiou ! J'avions pas vu que Finn_Atlas est passé modo !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Et éleveur de canards svp


----------



## tomtom (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Boudiou ! J'avions pas vu que Finn_Atlas est passé modo !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

dju n'avins pas plus vu


----------



## tomtom (6 Mai 2003)

Mes plus plates excuse à 'tanplan dont j'ai mal orthographié le pseudo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je corrigerai ça dès ce soir.
_
Je n'écrirai plus 'tanplan avec un m
Je n'écrirai plus 'tanplan avec un m
Je n'écrirai plus 'tanplan avec un m
Je n'écrirai plus 'tanplan avec un m
Je n'écrirai plus 'tanplan avec un m
Je n'écrirai plus 'tanplan avec un m
Je n'écrirai plus 'tanplan avec un m
Je n'écrirai plus 'tanplan avec un m
Je n'écrirai plus 'tanplan avec un m
Je n'écrirai plus 'tanplan avec un m
Je n'écrirai plus 'tanplan avec un m
_


----------



## nato kino (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * Mes plus plates excuse à 'tanplan dont j'ai mal orthographié le pseudo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/i]   * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est ça aussi avec les pattern buffer, on est jamais à l'abri d'une distorcion linguistique...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * attention, finn aussi sait faire les gros yeux (il est même très doué 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )
* 

[/QUOTE]






 C'est pas gentil les coups bas !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Boudiou ! J'avions pas vu que Finn_Atlas est passé modo !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Et éleveur de canards svp  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

A croire qu'il faille en passer par là avant toute promotion


----------



## iMax (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> *






p***** !! c de la folie...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Zut, j'avais pas vu la p'tite boite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..


----------



## kisco (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * 

Zut, j'avais pas vu la p'tite boite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..  * 

[/QUOTE]
pas grave, c'était les vierges je crois


----------



## tomtom (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> *
Je corrigerai ça dès ce soir. * 

[/QUOTE]

Voilà c'est fait


----------



## nato kino (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * 

Voilà c'est fait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Perfectionniste !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















_Mais j'avais portant rien dit..._








 Merci tomtom


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr /> * 
pas grave, c'était les vierges je crois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon et si nous reprennions le roman photo les enfants


----------



## nato kino (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * 

Voilà c'est fait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est une blague j'espère ?!


----------



## benjamin (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Bon et si nous reprennions le roman photo les enfants  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Voilà, cela se met déjà à utiliser les flèches bleues, et à parler comme un papa à ses enfants


----------



## nato kino (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * 

Je n'écrirai plus 'tanplan avec un m
Je n'écrirai plus 'tanplan avec un m
Je n'écrirai plus 'tanplan avec un m
Je n'écrirai plus 'tanplan avec un m
Je n'écrirai plus 'tanplan avec un m
Je n'écrirai plus 'tanplan avec un m
Je n'écrirai plus 'tanplan avec un m
Je n'écrirai plus 'tanplan avec un m
Je n'écrirai plus 'tanplan avec un m
Je n'écrirai plus 'tanplan avec un m
Je n'écrirai plus 'tanplan avec un m
 * 

[/QUOTE]


C'est pas encore rentré...
Tu me feras encore 500 lignes avant de te coucher ce soir !!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par benjamin:</font><hr /> * 

Voilà, cela se met déjà à utiliser les flèches bleues, et à parler comme un papa à ses enfants 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah bon c'est nouveau ??


----------



## jpmiss (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 






Ouais ben moi j'en ai marre: ca fait trois fois que je vais aux urgences pour luxation de la machoire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













* 

[/QUOTE]

Et je le prouve!


----------



## tomtom (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 


C'est pas encore rentré...
Tu me feras encore 500 lignes avant de te coucher ce soir !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















* 

[/QUOTE]

t'as pas vidé ton cache


----------



## nato kino (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Ah bon c'est nouveau ??   * 

[/QUOTE]

Déformation professionnelle...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2003)

Pendant que tu est en costume...





Tu pourrais nous faire Perrette et le pot au lait


----------



## nato kino (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * 

t'as pas vidé ton cache  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Oups... !!
Autant pour moi... Je ferai les lignes à ta place pour la peine !!


----------



## nato kino (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Déformation professionnelle... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Un BUG dans la dernière mise à jour !!


----------



## nato kino (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * 

t'as pas vidé ton cache  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
J'avais cru que c'était une blague belge... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 Sorry


----------



## jpmiss (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> *










Pendant que tu est en costume...


Tu pourrais nous faire Perrette et le pot au lait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Gne me 'ait bas rignoler cha 'ait mal!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 
Et je le prouve!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]










Et encore une mâchoire de déboitée, une !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (6 Mai 2003)

Comme d'hab. c'est excellent.
Avec une petite préférence pour l'homme aux couteaux ! trop fort !!


----------



## nato kino (6 Mai 2003)

Alors là !!!!!!! BRAVO !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





























je trouve pas les mots (ça change pas me direz vous mais quand même il est fort, très fort)...


----------



## macinside (6 Mai 2003)

je cherche une idée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aidez moi


----------



## obi wan (6 Mai 2003)

je suis subjugué... ça mérite d'être diffusé...
IL FAUT QUE LA TERRE ENTIERE SACHE...

c'est du bonheur à tartiner, doc', toute la famille est déjà fan


----------



## obi wan (6 Mai 2003)

ahhha     ahhhh   aahhhahha   ouhh ouuuh  je viens de comprendre...  j'ai compris... je suis content.

DOCEVIL est fan de Terri Pratchett, référence ultime de l'humour ultime, un bonheur total. (tiens j'aurais du m'appeler Rincevent moi)...

je t'aime DOC (enfin pas comme tu voudrais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) , et j'aime Pratchett.  Lisez Pratchett, vous comprendrez....


Pratchett forever, Discworld forever  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











je suis content (je crois que je l'ai déjà dit)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2003)

GrrrrraaaaaaaAANND


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (6 Mai 2003)

Moi je suis juste écroulé de rire. Tout simplement


----------



## tomtom (6 Mai 2003)

Magnifique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_Juste une p'tite question: y'a des gens chez toi qui te voient faire ça?_


----------



## macinside (6 Mai 2003)

doc va te coucher cherie


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (6 Mai 2003)

J'va avoir l'air con, comme dirait l'ôt'e, ça changera pas à d'ab', mais comme vous l'avez déjà dit:

*Bravo les gars*, tous autant que vous êtes... Heureusement que je suis seul pendant la journée dans mon bureau, j'ai découvert ce (ces avec les deux autres du maître Lebov'-san!) posts cette aprèm, mais si je dis à mon boss (vous savez qui c'est, en plus? voir ma signature!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) que j'ai pris du retard à cause notamment de deux peluches et d'un mac SE, au mieux elle me vire, au pire, elle m'interne!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...

Vivement demain, la suite, et tant pis pour les gamines (privat/personal-joke...)


----------



## ricchy (6 Mai 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />





[/QUOTE]  
sélectionné pour les prochains:






Trop fort.


----------



## Yip (6 Mai 2003)

Décidément, Doc est insurpassable... y pas de mot, y a pas de mot... salaud ! comment veux-tu qu'on passe après toi ? hein ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











































Ça fait 2 jours que je rigole devant ce thread, aujourd'hui je me lance et maintenant j'ai honte de ce que j'ai à vous proposer !

Bon, tant pis pour vous, c'est parti.


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * Bon, tant pis pour vous, c'est parti.  * 

[/QUOTE]

??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Bon alors, ça arrive oui!


----------



## Yip (6 Mai 2003)

Avec en guest star en arrière plan, Patricia, ma femme chérie.

À la prise de vue et dans son rôle d'Hermy sur ichat, Andréa, ma marmotte adorée.

Pardonnez-moi pour le poids de l'image  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je trouve que mon cul de poule à la Foguenne est assez ressemblant, ça doit être mes origines belges


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Mai 2003)

Bravo Yip !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre j'imagine la tête de tes patients s'ils apprennaient que leur dentiste préféré s'expose ainsi !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Au passage, je crois que jpmiss a un problème de machoire, tu peux peut-être y remédier (oui je sais t'es dentiste et alors !!).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enfin il est marrant jpmiss lui aussi : il dit qu'il a mal et ...il est anesthésiste !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Va comprendre Charles


----------



## Luc G (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Bravo Yip !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre j'imagine la tête de tes patients s'ils apprennaient que leur dentiste préféré s'expose ainsi !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

À mon avis, il fait exprés au contraire : il va coller le mac face au fauteuil, les "patients" vont en rester tout ébaubis, la bouche ouverte, et hop, trois ratiches dans le cendrier. "Bravo, docteur Yip, j'ai rien senti ! je reviendrais, dès qu'il me poussera des dents de lait parce que sur ce coup, vous m'avez édenté mon dentier !" 


PS.  Et bravo encore à Doc, Yip et aux autres, c'est du nanan, ce fil. (J'ai pas de webcam, ni même de numérique, alors je mate sans retenue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 
J'ai pas de webcam, ni même de numérique, alors je mate sans retenue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Voyeur avec çà !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











J'avais également oublié les félicitations d'usage pour DocEvil, TomTom...etc.


----------



## Sebang (6 Mai 2003)

Moi je confirme... Doc est MA divinité humoristique (va falloir que je dépose ce terme un de ces 4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Trop trop terrible.

Bis bis bis ! Et déjà une séléction aux oscars, manque plus que la nomination ou la statuette de l'Academy Award (à prononcer avec la voix à la con des bandes annonces de films américains).


----------



## Sebang (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * (J'ai pas de webcam, ni même de numérique, alors je mate sans retenue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)    * 

[/QUOTE]

Moi j'ai pas d'idées, alors je mate aussi.


----------



## Sebang (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> *


Avec en guest star en arrière plan, Patricia, ma femme chérie.

À la prise de vue et dans son rôle d'Hermy sur ichat, Andréa, ma marmotte adorée.

Pardonnez-moi pour le poids de l'image  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je trouve que mon cul de poule à la Foguenne est assez ressemblant, ça doit être mes origines belges  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Héhé, terrible Yip ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'adore la première photo aussi, ça c'est du dentiste très pro.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2003)

...Arrrfffffffffff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









C'est vraiment un plaisir que de découvrir ces oeuvres chaque matin ... ça met en forme pour toute la journée !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Et puis, qu'est-ce qu'on découvre comme talents cachés sur ce forum...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'espère que ce thread continuera longtemps !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2003)

N'empêche !!!!! Toutes vos conneries, ça donne soif....


----------



## Luc G (6 Mai 2003)

A la tienne, TheBig !
On comprend mieux que tu passes autant de temps au fond du couloir, à gauche.


----------



## bebert (6 Mai 2003)

Doc ! C'est GLANDIOSE ! Euuh je veux dire GRANDIOSE ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Mais bon on ne peut pas lutter contre les effets spéciaux !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> *
Mais bon on ne peut pas lutter contre les effets spéciaux !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Pfffffff !!! Tu vas voir ..... je me suis acheté un lot d'Altivec en solde ... le temps de les visser sur mon Flower Power et je reviens ! Un carnage, ce sera !!!


----------



## jpmiss (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * 




* 

[/QUOTE]

Doc je te hais! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est terminé je ne posterais plus jamais un seul roman photo ici (qui a dit tant mieux? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). La concurence est trop rude. Je déclare forfait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Une voccation tuée dans l'oeuf


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 
C'est terminé je ne posterais plus jamais un seul roman photo ici* 

[/QUOTE]
Ararrrghhhh ! Non jpmiss ! Fais pas ça !!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2003)

Merci à tous ! Vos gentils compliments me vont droit au coeur (si, si). Ça tient chaud toutes ces marques de sympathie et, croyez-moi, avec le temps qu'on se cogne ici depuis deux jours, j'avais bien besoin de ça !

Pour tomtom : Non, personne ne me voit faire mes bêtises. Vous y avez droit en exclu. Mais, à la maison, on s'est quand même demandé ce que je pouvais bien aller faire avec huit couteaux à l'étage... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'en profite pour féliciter chaleureusement tomtom pour sa rupture du continum espace-temps, jpmiss auquel je souhaite un prompt rétablissement (dans l'attente de nouvelles aventures !), et Yip (l'entonoir te va comme un gant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## bebert (6 Mai 2003)

DocEvil : "Le poids des mots, le choc des photos !"


----------



## jpmiss (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * Mais, à la maison, on s'est quand même demandé ce que je pouvais bien aller faire avec huit couteaux à l'étage... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Huit? Mais sur les photos y'en a que 6???
Et je le prouve:






Où sont passés les 2 autres?


----------



## bebert (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 
Où sont passés les 2 autres?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Il n'a pas pu les faire tenir entre le pouce et l'index, héhé.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2003)




----------



## tomtom (7 Mai 2003)

Bonne soirée doc et bisou à Monica


----------



## toph (7 Mai 2003)

C'est bien joli de regarder la TV Doc , et Thebig continue à boire de l'eau car Dr Popol est en grande forme . Si , si allez jeter un oiel tout à côté de son labo   ICI  

Bon courage à tous !


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (7 Mai 2003)

Ben moi, je vis des heures beaucoup plus sombres...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2003)

Bon ! Un petit coup de news en ligne pour bien débuter la journée.....!!!






Horreur : "En France, le dépeceur fou a encore dépecé !!!!!!!"






...Ils ont même diffusé sa photo !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...c'est vrai que ça fout les boules !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Bof, tant qu'il reste en France, on s'en fout après tout..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Aaaaarrrrrrrgggghhhhhhhhhh !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yip (7 Mai 2003)

C'EST HORRIBLE !!!


Mourir devant un PC... !

Non, c'est trop affreux, pauvre Kernel, il n'y a vraiment aucun espoir ??


----------



## Luc G (7 Mai 2003)

Seule consolation après ce triste événement, : on a retrouvé un des couteaux du Doc ! 

Mais Y a-t-il une autre victime ??? Cherchez le couteau manquant. Sortez couverts ! (en plus, ici, il pleut, on se croirait en belgique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## toph (7 Mai 2003)

Je savais que le Doc avait le souci du détail, mais prendre le temps de corriger les fautes de la victime avant de  la quitter , trop fort !!!


----------



## toph (7 Mai 2003)

Ce qui m'inquiète également , ben , heu Dr Popol a les mêmes couteaux ! 






    [/b] 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par toph:</font><hr /> * Ce qui m'inquiète également , ben , heu Dr Popol a les mêmes couteaux ! 
* 

[/QUOTE]
hihi ! C'est ça le souci du détail .......!!!


----------



## Luc G (7 Mai 2003)

Soit dit en passant, avec un laguiole, le bord des boutonnières serait plus net


----------



## bebert (7 Mai 2003)

C'est étrange, il n'y a pas de trace de ketchup !


----------



## Yip (7 Mai 2003)

Par contre en dessous on dirait de la Mayo (un indice ?)


ou alors serait-ce un babybel


----------



## bebert (7 Mai 2003)

Chut ! Ça fait partie des effets spéciaux !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Chut ! Ça fait partie des effets spéciaux !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
En vue de la préparation du prochain clip, je suis même parti en Hollande me mettre dans l'ambiance avec toute mon équipe ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Arrfffff ! plus ringue que ça, tu meurs !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2003)

Et je vous jure que la photo n'est pas truquée et que c'est bien mon équipe !!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : de toutes manières, des trucs comme ça, ça ne s'invente pas !!!


----------



## bebert (7 Mai 2003)

C'est toi sur la photo à au milieu à droite ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'aime beaucoup la hollandaise allongée par terre !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * C'est toi sur la photo à au milieu à droite ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]
Ben ouais, ne me dis pas que je ne suis pas reconnaissable ??????


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * Par contre en dessous on dirait de la Mayo (un indice ?)
ou alors serait-ce un babybel  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]
...le savon piqué dans les chiottes....


----------



## Yip (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
...le savon piqué dans les chiottes.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]


mpfff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 y a pas que le savon qui est piqué  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








tes collègues risquent de trouver des traces bizarres dessus, franchement personne se pose de questions sur toi à ton boulot (et personne d'autre ne va sur MacG) ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * 
mpfff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 y a pas que le savon qui est piqué  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






tes collègues risquent de trouver des traces bizarres dessus, franchement personne se pose de questions sur toi à ton boulot (et personne d'autre ne va sur MacG) ?  * 

[/QUOTE]










Pour être franc, je prépare la plupart de mes "conneries" tôt le matin ou tard le soir quand il n'y a plus personne au bureau... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le reste du temps, je travaille "normalement"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et j'ai la chance d'être totalement indépendant dans l'exécution de mon job (pas d'horaires ni de boss direct...).
Quant à aller sur MacGé ... je suis le seul ... enfin j'espère !!!


----------



## aricosec (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
"""""Quant à aller sur MacGé ... je suis le seul ... enfin j'espère""""" !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










* 

[/QUOTE]

tu peut encore le rester,ça depend de toi,un petit colis posté prestamment vers drancy,ne peut qu'arranger tes bidons,je suis le roi de la bafouille anonyme.

signé  *le corbeau *


----------



## Sebang (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

tu peut encore le rester,ça depend de toi,un petit colis posté prestamment vers drancy,ne peut qu'arranger tes bidons,je suis le roi de la bafouille anonyme.

signé  le corbeau  



* 

[/QUOTE]

Oulah, 'tention TheBig, t'es cerné, pas la peine de t'esquiver tu es en état d'arrestion !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> * 
Oulah, 'tention TheBig, t'es cerné, pas la peine de t'esquiver tu es en état d'arrestion !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Fais pas attention ... c'est mon pote Rico !!!! Il ne bougera pas !!!
(avec les renseignements que j'ai sur lui et sa charmante épouse, il n'a pas intérêt à broncher... hein Rico !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













)
ps : fais gaffe quand même Rico !!!


----------



## tomtom (8 Mai 2003)

Est-ce que je vous avais dit que j'avais fait partie d'un groupe dans les années 80?


----------



## tomtom (8 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que je vous avais dit que j'avais fait partie d'un groupe dans les années 80?* 

[/QUOTE]

La musique, je tiens ça de mon père qui lui aussi avait monter un groupe en son temps


----------



## KARL40 (8 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que je vous avais dit que j'avais fait partie d'un groupe dans les années 80?




* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai un doute : où sont les dents blanches certifiant l'authenticité de tes dires ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2003)

Jusqu'où ira t'il ???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : bonne soirée Tomtom !!!


----------



## tomtom (8 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> *










Jusqu'où ira t'il ???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : bonne soirée Tomtom !!!  * 

[/QUOTE]

Bonne soirée à toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et bonne soirée à tous


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2003)




----------



## Luc G (8 Mai 2003)

Tu nous fais les petites annonces après le courrier du coeur ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, la page des sports ? les faits-divers ? (quoique, là, il y a déjà des couteaux qui traînent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), la page des tests (et de quoi, dans ce cas ?).

Le suspense est insoutenable


----------



## KARL40 (8 Mai 2003)




----------



## legritch (8 Mai 2003)

Bravo Doc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Quel comédien exceptionnel tu fais!!!


----------



## Yip (8 Mai 2003)

Mort de rire !!!!!! Pété de rire !!!!!! Éclaté de rire !!!!!! Rargh glops touguidou !!!
J'ai mal au ventre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















Que voulez-vous dire après ça ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Trop bon, Doc, trop bon !!! encore, encore !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Imposteur connu (mais gentil, hein !)


----------



## cham (8 Mai 2003)

Et à chaque fois c'est pareil ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je me fais mal aux côtes tellement je ris et puis je me dis qu'heureusement il ne pourra pas faire plus fort, mais SI : ce Doc est incroyable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il devrait être interdit à l'exportation, trop dangereux pour la sûreté nationale. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo Doc !


----------



## Sebang (8 Mai 2003)

Ce Doc est unique... Encore plus méchant que le DocEvil d'Austin Power ---&gt; Il nous tue petit à petit en nous faisant marrer toujours plus, le salop ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Qu'est-ce qu'il est fort... Faut pas me le faire de bon matin comme ça ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(les luxations de la machoire à la jpmiss vont pas tarder à avoir raison de mon compte en banque là... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2003)

Doc ! Notre Maître à Tous........!!!!


----------



## toph (8 Mai 2003)

clapclapclapclapclapclapclapclapclapclapclapclapclapclapclapclapclap!!!!!encore,encore,encore,bis,bis,bis,bis,bis,bis!!!
clapclapclapclapclapclapclapclapclapclapclapclapclapclapclapclapclap!!!!!encore,encore,encore,bis,bis,bis,bis,bis,bis!!!
clapclapclapclapclapclapclapclapclapclapclapclapclapclapclapclapclap!!!!!encore,encore,encore,bis,bis,bis,bis,bis,bis!!!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2003)

Merci à tous, gentils posteurs ! (héhé) J'attends vos lettres avec impatience ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










P.S. : Thebig, tu exagères... Je n'ai pas inventé les nara-kiris, moi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







P.S. 2 : Vous avez remarqué comme tomtom a de la suite dans les idées ? Après zip-zap, wham... À quand badaboum ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> *
P.S. : Thebig, tu exagères...
* 

[/QUOTE]
Certainement pas ...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tes "romans-photos" sont des morceaux d'anthologie !!! (et je suis sérieux !) ce qui me fait penser que, quoi que tu fasses dans la vraie vie, tu as certainement raté ta vocation !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Fais-nous rire encore !!!!!! et encore !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : et ne te défiles pas cette fois !


----------



## Foguenne (8 Mai 2003)

Héhé, excellent. ( sacré Yip. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Je vais essayer de mettre en ligne (ce soir vers 22h00) une petite pubApple de mon cru...héhé
Doc tu es magnifique en mutant


----------



## Sebang (9 Mai 2003)

En fait, je sais...

Faudrait faire un site dédié aux romans-photos et autres conneries de DocEvil histoire de lancer sa carrière (et pour immortaliser, un crash forum est si vite arrivé). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




J'aurai bien essayé chez Free si seuleument ils étaient pas si lent ces temps-ci... Quelqu'un a une idée ?

Il ne serait bien sûr pas exclu de faire une section spéciale TheBig, mais je suis pas sûr que ça rentre dans 100mo toutes ses photos de K&amp;P.


----------



## Sebang (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par moi il y a quelques jours:</font><hr /> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE] 

ça vient alors ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ils font quoi chez Belgacom là ? 
J'espère que l'entrainement continue bien, parce que Doc est vraiment fort quand même !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> * En fait, je sais...
Il ne serait bien sûr pas exclu de faire une section spéciale TheBig, mais je suis pas sûr que ça rentre dans 100mo toutes ses photos de K&amp;P. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est une idée nippone ni mauvaise !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si une exclu pour le Japon t'intéresse, je te filerai leur n° de GSM ainsi qu'un "mouse traductor" de poche gratos pour faciliter les contacts ...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : pour la pub, tu peux utiliser le slogan : "vu sur MacGé !"


----------



## Yip (9 Mai 2003)

Avec la participation involontaire du Doc et d'Edwige, notre hamster de Russie.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mai 2003)

C'est trop bon !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...ça devrait être remboursé par la sécurité sociale ??? Non !!! Ah ! C'est gratos ... encore mieux alors !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Remets nous ça vite Yip !!!


----------



## Sebang (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> *

























C'est trop bon !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...ça devrait être remboursé par la sécurité sociale ??? Non !!! Ah ! C'est gratos ... encore mieux alors !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Remets nous ça vite Yip !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Héhé, elle est terrible celle-là.


----------



## Sebang (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
C'est une idée nippone ni mauvaise !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Héhé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Si une exclu pour le Japon t'intéresse, je te filerai leur n° de GSM ainsi qu'un "mouse traductor" de poche gratos pour faciliter les contacts ...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : pour la pub, tu peux utiliser le slogan : "vu sur MacGé !"  *

[/QUOTE]
Héhé bis. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est remboursé par la sécu ton traductos ? Quoi, gratos ? Big, t'es trop bon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais attend, t'en a pas besoin du Mouse Traductor pour leur parler ? Ah ok, ça veut dire que tu sais parler le langage Mouse ! T'es vraiment balaise Big, t'es un puit de science.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> * 
Mais attend, t'en a pas besoin du Mouse Traductor pour leur parler ?* 

[/QUOTE]
Non, moi j'ai Buffy, ma traductrice multilingue préférée.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























   ... et mignonne avec ça !


----------



## Luc G (9 Mai 2003)

Bordel, j'ai du boulot, moi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pourquoi croyez-vous que je ne fais pas le pont ? Vous pouvez pas vous calmer 5 minutes ? Et le Yip, il a rien d'autre à faire ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Je vais devoir demander une interdiction de forumer pour éviter de sombrer dans la déchéance de l'intoxiqué complet.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Bordel, j'ai du boulot, moi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pourquoi croyez-vous que je ne fais pas le pont ? Vous pouvez pas vous calmer 5 minutes ? Et le Yip, il a rien d'autre à faire ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Je vais devoir demander une interdiction de forumer pour éviter de sombrer dans la déchéance de l'intoxiqué complet.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]




Fais comme moi Luc : il y à 3 semaines, j'ai installé au bureau un "wireless network" qui me permet de rester connecté même aux chiottes pour ne pas en perdre un morceau... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bien sûr, il faut affronter le regard des collègues, mais ça s'apprend vite ... surtout à nos âges ...


----------



## Foguenne (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> * 

ça vient alors ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ils font quoi chez Belgacom là ? 
J'espère que l'entrainement continue bien, parce que Doc est vraiment fort quand même ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bord*#&amp;%%ç&amp;*ç*&amp;43 de put#*#*&amp;%(&amp;% de merd###°# je connecte mon iBook chez un copain hier soir et bardaf problème avec mon iDisk, pas moyen d'envoyer mon petit truc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon ben ce sera pour dimanche a-m ou lundi.


----------



## Foguenne (10 Mai 2003)

Yip, excellent je suis mort de rire au boulot et ce n'est pas du tout le moment.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />*...pas moyen d'envoyer mon petit truc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

[/QUOTE]

Dis donc, Paul... Soudain le doute m'habite... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Est-ce que Silvia est au courant que tu envoies ton petit truc à de parfaits inconnus ?


----------



## Luc G (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * 

Dis donc, Paul... Soudain le doute m'habite... * 

[/QUOTE]

je dirais même plus, le doute ma...


----------



## Foguenne (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * 

Dis donc, Paul... Soudain le doute m'habite... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Est-ce que Silvia est au courant que tu envoies ton petit truc à de parfaits inconnus ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, oui elle est au courant, elle, les petits trucs, elle s'en fout. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









A bientôt, Paul


----------



## toph (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Bordel, j'ai du boulot, moi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pourquoi croyez-vous que je ne fais pas le pont ? Vous pouvez pas vous calmer 5 minutes ? Et le Yip, il a rien d'autre à faire ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Je vais devoir demander une interdiction de forumer pour éviter de sombrer dans la déchéance de l'intoxiqué complet.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Tiens Popol , j'ai trouvé la solution grâce à Luc G !!!
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Pour moi j'ai trouvé une solution, je ne vais plus au boulot.


----------



## toph (10 Mai 2003)

Doc et Yip , svp la semaine prochaine je dois normalement essayer de bosser, allez y doucement . Si je pisse dans mon froc à cause ou grâce vous à , ils vont encore croire que je suis malade de la prostate !!!


----------



## Yip (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par toph:</font><hr /> * Doc et Yip , svp la semaine prochaine je dois normalement essayer de bosser, allez y doucement . Si je pisse dans mon froc à cause ou grâce vous à , ils vont encore croire que je suis malade de la prostate !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah ? toi aussi ?

TheBig a aussi un gros problème de ce côté là, Foguenne a des soucis avec son petit bout, ça craint dans le Bénélux dis donc, sans compter ce qui habite le Doc et LucG


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * TheBig a aussi un gros problème de ce côté là, Foguenne a des soucis avec son petit bout, ça craint dans le Bénélux dis donc, sans compter ce qui habite le Doc et LucG  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Et tu oublies tout ceux qui sont trop mort de rire qui ne peuvent poster tellement ils sont épris de secousses qui les feraient passer pour des parkinsonniens.

A propos et puisque l'on en est à parler de logement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, une pensée m'habite : qu'est-ce qu'il y a comme médico sur ce thread : un anesthésiste, un infirmier, un dentiste .... 
D'autres professions médicales non encore répertoriées ici ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







En tout cas et pour en revenir au sujet, je vous vois bien tous les 3 dans un roman photo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Tiens d'ailleurs c'est une idée !! L'un de vous 3 commence et les autres reprennent tour à tour ?


----------



## legritch (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * Héhé, excellent. ( sacré Yip. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Je vais essayer de mettre en ligne (ce soir vers 22h00) une petite pubApple de mon cru...héhé
Doc tu es magnifique en mutant   * 

[/QUOTE]
Non! Pas des sangsues!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr />
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/QUOTE]

Hum... Yip ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non, j'ai eu beau chercher, je n'arrive pas à simuler la colère sur ce coup-là... J'ai bien trop rigolé. Mais tu vas me compliquer la vie si tu utilises des guest stars... Ta fille, je veux bien, mais le Grand Schtroumph  ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En tout cas bravo. Encore !


----------



## alèm (10 Mai 2003)

c'est malin, je viens de pisser sur le canapé de ficelle !!


----------



## macinside (10 Mai 2003)

ta des photos ?


----------



## Yip (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * c'est malin, je viens de pisser sur le canapé de ficelle !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]


Nous sommes flattés du compliment


----------



## Foguenne (11 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * c'est malin, je viens de pisser sur le canapé de ficelle !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Coucou Rémi. C'est bien tu reviens.


----------



## Yip (11 Mai 2003)

Alors Foguenne, ta contribution ?


----------



## Foguenne (11 Mai 2003)

Demain a-m normalement mais ça dépendra de mon iDisk... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ce sera une petite annimation en mp-4


----------



## Yip (11 Mai 2003)

Ok, on attend ça avec impatience.


----------



## macinside (11 Mai 2003)

paul j'arrive !


----------



## macinside (11 Mai 2003)




----------



## Luc G (11 Mai 2003)

et maintenant, Mackie nous la joue "suspense"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Je sais, Foguenne fait déjà ça, mais lui c'est le suspense belgacom, il a des excuses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## macinside (11 Mai 2003)

recharge la page


----------



## Luc G (11 Mai 2003)

Je l'ai déjà fait mais ce qui m'intéresse c'est "comment on va faire"   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez, à demain pour de nouvelles aventures.


----------



## macmarco (11 Mai 2003)

P...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Qu'est-ce qui m'a pris de commencer à lire ce thread à 1h45 du mat ???!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je n'ai pas pu me résoudre à me coucher avant d'avoir tout lu !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Comme je n'ai ni webcam, ni appareil photo numérique, je pense que je vais me rabattre sur le scan, mais ça risque de ne pas être très beau à voir !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













PS: TheBig, Tomtom, Mackie, Doc et les autres vous êtes trop drôles !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vu l'heure à laquelle je me suis tapé ce thread, quand je riais ça faisait gggnnniigrrmmpppffff!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS bis: Si vous voulez des effets spéciaux, nomdidju, vous allez en avoir!!!


----------



## Yip (11 Mai 2003)

Bien vu Mackie !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Naru a l'air bien mignonne, la prochaine fois on la voit de plus près


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mai 2003)

Super Mackie !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ce que j'admire, c'est la page MacGé sur l'écran du Ti ... du grand art dans le détail.....
Vivement la suite...


----------



## Foguenne (11 Mai 2003)

Super Macki 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ils vont voir quand j'aurais de nouveau ma connection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



D'un autre côté le fait d'être parfois insomniaque et sans internet m'oblige à trouver un truc pour passer le temps.
Ici le résultat d'une nuit d'insomnie. Ca ressemble à la pub Sherlock, ça a la musique de la pub Sherlock, ce n'est pas tout à fait la pub Sherlock 

Héhé.
Je me suis éloignié du sujet mais je vais y revenir.


----------



## Yip (11 Mai 2003)

Bien joué Foguenne ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vivement que Belgacom se secoue !

La suite, la suite !


----------



## iMax (11 Mai 2003)

Arf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










la suite, la suite, la suite


----------



## tomtom (11 Mai 2003)

Ça valait le coup d'attendre !


----------



## legritch (11 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 
Ici le résultat d'une nuit d'insomnie. Ca ressemble à la pub Sherlock, ça a la musique de la pub Sherlock, ce n'est pas tout à fait la pub Sherlock * 

[/QUOTE]
Super Paul. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











_P.S. : on reconnaît bien là le supporter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Sebang (12 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * Ici le résultat d'une nuit d'insomnie. Ca ressemble à la pub Sherlock, ça a la musique de la pub Sherlock, ce n'est pas tout à fait la pub Sherlock * 

[/QUOTE]

On a eu le temps de finir le crabe et les oursins, mais ça valait vraiment le coup... En attendant la suite pour trèèèès bientôt ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bien joué !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2003)

Bravo, Paul. Quel travail ! Et tu m'as bien fait marrer (une fois de plus) ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Chacun son tour...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Mai 2003)

hihihi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 C'est ÉNORME !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'attends le trailer de Matrix 2 version DocEvil avec impatience !!!


----------



## iMax (12 Mai 2003)

C'est au programme?


----------



## tomtom (12 Mai 2003)

Mouarff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







J'adore.

Ça se voit quand même un peu que la guest star de la deuxième image n'a pas fait l'actor studio. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: Doc, évite de mettre les doigts dans le nez, tu risquerais de te crâmer le cerveau.


----------



## Yip (12 Mai 2003)

Doc !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








































Ça devient de plus en plus dur de qualifier tout ça ! Tous ceux qui voient tes posts sont MORTS de rire !

De quel cerveau (torturé) toutes ces images sont-elles l'image ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La psychanalyse peut-elle quelque chose pour le Doc ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mackie arrivera-t-il à maîtriser sa main gauche ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TheBigLebowsky sa prostate ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous le saurez en continuant à lire les aventures de nos héros sur MacGénération, le site qui montre tout, le site qui ne cache rien, même l'inmontrable que Nice People à côté c'est le dialogue des carmélites... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tous les jours sur MacG, des surprises même pas classées tous public à n'importe quelle heure !


----------



## Luc G (12 Mai 2003)

Foguenne, tu fais le prochain catalogue des "3 belges"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Quant au Doc, je sens les références bibliques à la Cecil B. DeMille (vu mon âge, c'est plus à ma portée que Starwouares  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) : Doc Moïse descendant du Sinaï en faisant des étincelles, je vois déjà arriver les tables de la loi :

Premier commandement : Le plus souvent que tu pourras, tu déconneras.


----------



## macinside (12 Mai 2003)

mais ça manque de Q non ?


----------



## deadlocker (12 Mai 2003)

Je suis PT de rire en lisant ce post et "Elles étaient mes amis" TROP TROP TROP fort  ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Allez, un petit

muarf? pour la route  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LA SUITE !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2003)

Arrrffffffffffffff !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Qu'est-ce que ça fait du bien un lundi matin...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Merci Doc !


----------



## Sebang (12 Mai 2003)

Ce Doc est génial... Faut pas se demander d'où ça vient, il est mortel, c'est tout...
Félicitaschtroumph !


----------



## einqui (12 Mai 2003)

Ah, cette fois c'est vraiment trop, j'en peux plus. Mes collegues vont me faire interner. 
Doc, respect!! C'est du pur genie (aller jusqu'a ressortir des repliques originales...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

21 pages, c'est long.... Mais ca vaut largement le detour!!!


----------



## bebert (12 Mai 2003)

Je commençais à me lasser et à délaisser ce thread mais je me suis encore bien poilé avec ces "pulp fiction" ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bravo Doc, Paul, Mackie et les autres !


----------



## jpmiss (12 Mai 2003)

'tain on peut pas vous laisser 4 jours de suite sans se re-luxer la machoire au retour! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et MDR! moi qui etait convalescent!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />*Je commençais à me lasser et à délaisser ce thread...*

[/QUOTE]

L'heure du bilan a sonné, gentils posteurs ! Alors...
<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1052767566DocEvil">


*Que voulez-vous ?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Arrêter ce thread. De toute manière, on voit toujours les mêmes têtes.
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />Continuer ce thread. Mais sans moi, hein, j'ai pas de webcam...
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />Je m'en fous, mon pauvre vieux, si tu savais !
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>

À vous de jouer !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Mai 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1052767920Finn_Atlas">


*et l'option :*

<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />continuer ce thread avec moi dès que j'ai ma webcam, un APN ou mon vieux appareil photo
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


ouh ouh ouh !!


----------



## barbarella (12 Mai 2003)

Continuez sans moi


----------



## bebert (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * 
L'heure du bilan a sonné, gentils posteurs ! Alors...
* 

[/QUOTE]

à voté !


----------



## Foguenne (13 Mai 2003)

Héhé Doc, excellent.
J'ai enfin compris que tu étais de mèche avec Belgacom.
La réponse n'en sera que plus cruelle...


----------



## Foguenne (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * mais ça manque de Q non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Effectivement...


----------



## krystof (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * 

L'heure du bilan a sonné, gentils posteurs ! Alors...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Continue Doc. A force de tous les faire mourir de rire, il n'y aura bientôt plus personne. Le but sera alors atteint.


----------



## alèm (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * &lt;FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"&gt;&lt;INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1052767920Finn_Atlas"&gt;
&lt;p&gt;et l'option :

&lt;input type="radio" name="option" value="1" /&gt;continuer ce thread avec moi dès que j'ai ma webcam, un APN ou mon vieux appareil photo
&lt;INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"&gt;&lt;/form&gt;


ouh ouh ouh !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

bonne initiative du nouveau modérateur !! il est bien ce gars, un peu gonflé mais bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (j'dis ça mais j'm'en fous !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Yip (13 Mai 2003)

Hier on a pris l'avion avec mon copain MiniMe.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il s'est laissé pousser les cheveux et a sorti la chemise d'été, on a un peu chaud ici. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(un 1000° post, ça se fête !)


----------



## krystof (13 Mai 2003)

Félicitations.


----------



## macinside (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> *  (j'dis ça mais j'm'en fous !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  * 

[/QUOTE]

nous non


----------



## Luc G (13 Mai 2003)

A voté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rappelons quand même (des fois que certains l'oublient, ici ou ailleurs, mais est-ce possible ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) qu'on est rarement forcé de suivre les résultats d'un vote.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

bonne initiative du nouveau modérateur !! il est bien ce gars, un peu gonflé mais bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (j'dis ça mais j'm'en fous !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je prends çà comme un compliment d'un ancien ex-modérateur !!! : D 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Tout çà parce que powered by bibendum !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * ou mon vieux appareil photo
* 

[/QUOTE]

On me dit à l'oreillette que j'ai fait une boulette au niveau de l'orthographe ....


----------



## Yip (14 Mai 2003)

Encore Doc, encore !!!!


----------



## jpmiss (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * Encore Doc, encore !!!!  * 

[/QUOTE]

AAaaahhhhHHHHHHH!!!!!    OuiiiiiiIIIIII!!!!!!! EencooOOORRRrrrreeee!!!!


----------



## nato kino (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 
(j'dis ça mais j'm'en fous !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  * 

[/QUOTE]

Nous aussi !!


----------



## macinside (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Nous aussi !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

mais pas moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais on parle de quoi au faite ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2003)

J'ai l'illustration qui va avec...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2003)

Héhé ça va les travailleurs


----------



## Yip (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> *




* 

[/QUOTE]


Super cette caricature ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Doc ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est qui l'auteur ?


----------



## tomtom (16 Mai 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr />*C'est qui l'auteur ?*

[/QUOTE]

Je l'ai fait avec mes petits doigts.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr />*



*

[/QUOTE]












On est livré plus vite que par Apple, pas vrai ?


----------



## tomtom (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * 

Je l'ai fait avec mes petits doigts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Bravo à toi (et à tes petits doigts)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr />*Bravo à toi (et à tes petits doigts) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

[/QUOTE]

Oh, tu sais ! C'est vraiment minable à côté de ce que font d'autres... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si seulement j'avais été Belge !


----------



## Yip (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * 

Je l'ai fait avec mes petits doigts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


Ouahh, doué pour le dessin en plus...

Décidément, tous les talents le Doc, y en a qui ont eu de bonnes fées autour du berceau...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * 
Si seulement j'avais été Belge !    
* 

[/QUOTE]

ça, ça se soigne !


(hé, hé...)



et puis moi je suis un peu belge et je dessine pô aussi bien que ça, snirf


----------



## macinside (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

petit rappel : je fait du L


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mai 2003)

Tu fais le meme pour homme?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Mai 2003)

Arf ! Vous êtes tous trop forts !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Mai 2003)

Doc ! s'il te plaît ! un petit "The Matrix Reloaded" peut-être ?????


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Doc ! s'il te plaît ! un petit "The Matrix Reloaded" peut-être ????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]




 Versus 





_envoyez la musique de Rocky !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## JediMac (17 Mai 2003)




----------



## bebert (17 Mai 2003)

À mon tour :


----------



## nato kino (17 Mai 2003)

terrible ton rouge à lèvres !!


----------



## bebert (17 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * terrible ton rouge à lèvres !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pour mieux t'embrasser mon enfant ! Miam ! Euh, je veux dire smac !


----------



## jpmiss (17 Mai 2003)

K &amp; P ne vont jamais s'en remettre


----------



## macinside (17 Mai 2003)

j'ai trouvé une methode anti-doc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je vous montre ça trés bientot


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> *




* 

[/QUOTE]

Dis Bébert : on peut l'avoir en panneau comme celui-ci s'il te plait ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai l'intention de commencer une collection


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * j'ai trouvé une methode anti-doc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je vous montre ça trés bientot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

il est bien le doc


----------



## nato kino (17 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Dis Bébert : on peut l'avoir en panneau comme celui-ci s'il te plait ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai l'intention de commencer une collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
ça pourrait se faire...


----------



## nato kino (17 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

C'est pour mieux t'embrasser mon enfant ! Miam ! Euh, je veux dire smac ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Grand fou toi !!!


----------



## nato kino (17 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
J'ai l'intention de commencer une collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

et hop !! Zip...


----------



## jfr (17 Mai 2003)

Vous êtes trop géants! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ça faisait bien quelques siècles que j'était pas revenu rôder du côté du Bar, et là je dois dire que vous m'avez scotché! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bravo à tous, avec un spécial dédicace pour le Doc, dont les romans-photos me rappellent trop le Gotlib de l'époque Rubrique-à-Brac...
Du pur bonheur, continuez!


----------



## bebert (17 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

et hop !! Zip... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





















* 

[/QUOTE]

Arf ! Merci 'tanplan !


----------



## nato kino (17 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Arf ! Merci 'tanplan ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Y-a pas de mal à se faire plaisir de temps en temps... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_La preuve !!_


----------



## macinside (17 Mai 2003)

second effet kisscool ?


----------



## nato kino (17 Mai 2003)

Tu veux jouer au lapin le nain ?


----------



## macinside (18 Mai 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2003)

Mille mercis à Yip.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2003)

Sans oublier...


----------



## Yip (19 Mai 2003)

Merci Doc, c'est trop bon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











La pentecôte revisitée façon "Nous deux" c'est trop drôle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











RHHHAAAAaaaa, comme c'est agréable de rire ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bon, courant de la semaine je publie la suite des aventures de Duglan.


(et toujours pas de nouvelles de Foguenne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


Encore merci, Doc, de nous avoir montré la voie


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * Sans oublier...




* 

[/QUOTE]

Euh... Paul, deux Tourtelles


----------



## Luc G (19 Mai 2003)

Rien à ajouter.


----------



## Sebang (19 Mai 2003)

Pareil... C'est terrible d'être aussi drôle quand même...
Vous croyez que si le Doc avait était Belge, en plus d'être déjà très bon caricatureur lorsqu'il est Français 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , aurait été encore plus drôle ou....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Mai 2003)

Arf !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Je n'ose penser au jour où il nous fera les effets spéciaux de Matrix ...!!!


----------



## abba zaba (19 Mai 2003)

De mieux en mieux  !


----------



## Foguenne (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * Sans oublier...




* 

[/QUOTE]

Héhé, excellent, J'espère être bientôt branché pour participer plus activement à ce post incroyable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Amusez-vous bien.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Mai 2003)

Ca y'est le doc a definitivement pété les plombs! Pourvu que les gentils infirmiers avec leur jolie chemise qui s'attache dans le dos ne le reperent pas trop vite: j'en veux encore!!!!


----------



## tomtom (22 Mai 2003)

héhé


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2003)

[mode thebig=on]
Arf. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









[mode thebig=off]

Bravo, tomtom ! Et merci ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il va de soi que je serais très heureux de mettre la main sur l'original... Un petit pdf peut-être ?

P.S. : C'est la plus talentueuse remontée de thread que j'ai vu depuis longtemps. Et crois-moi, j'en vois tous les jours !


----------



## Yip (22 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> *P.S. : C'est la plus talentueuse remontée de thread que j'ai vu depuis longtemps. Et crois-moi, j'en vois tous les jours ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]


En tant que remonteur de thread sans talent, je confirme !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Bravo Tomtom, finement observé


----------



## Foguenne (22 Mai 2003)

Wouaww TomTom, c'est magnifique.


----------



## iMax (22 Mai 2003)

Bravo, c'est très réussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










T'utilises quoi pour faire ça ?


----------



## tomtom (22 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * Bravo, c'est très réussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











T'utilises quoi pour faire ça ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

du papier, un crayon (faut jamais les oublier ceux-là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), un scanner et l'indispensable, l'irremplacable: Adobe Illustrator (sur un piti alubook 12", ben oui, comme quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## macinside (22 Mai 2003)

comme je l'ai deja dit ça manque de Q


----------



## tomtom (22 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * comme je l'ai deja dit ça manque de Q 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est bon que...

_En utilisant ce service, nous considérons que *vous n'utiliserez pas les Forums pour publier du contenu* faux, diffamatoire, imprécis, injurieux, vulgaire, haineux, harcelant, obscène, sacrilège, lié au fait ou à l'idéologie politique, *orienté sexuellement*, menaçant, violant la vie privée d'une personne, ou de quelques autres manières impropres légalement. Vous ne devrez pas non plus publier de contenu soumis aux droits d'auteur à moins que ce droit vous appartienne ou appartienne au Forum ni publier inutilement un même message dans plusieurs sujets. _

.. sinon


----------



## krigepouh (22 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * comme je l'ai deja dit ça manque de Q 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Salut !
Il faudrait remettre la main sur notre copine italienne Mulattabianca (vous savez celle qui à un tatouage sur les féfesses) elle nous pondrait bien quelques histoires... non ? 

Et encore bravo pour ce post qui restera dans les mémoires ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



a+


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2003)

1° ) Bien envoyé Tomtom ! (pour la charte)
2° ) Bien reçu Tomtom ! (Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## FEELGOOD (22 Mai 2003)

Ben voyons, surtout restons bien dans l'insipide foireux...


----------



## macinside (22 Mai 2003)

si tu veux de l'insipide essais de flooder dans les forums jeux


----------



## bebert (22 Mai 2003)

_En utilisant ce service, nous considérons que vous n'utiliserez pas les Forums pour publier du contenu faux, diffamatoire, *imprécis*, injurieux, vulgaire, haineux, harcelant, obscène, sacrilège, lié au fait ou à l'idéologie politique, *orienté sexuellement*, menaçant, violant la vie privée d'une personne, ou de quelques autres manières impropres légalement. Vous ne devrez pas non plus publier de contenu soumis aux droits d'auteur à moins que ce droit vous appartienne ou appartienne au Forum ni publier inutilement un même message dans plusieurs sujets. _


*J'ai 2000 posts illégaux ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*TheBig en a plus de 4000 ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Onra (22 Mai 2003)

Bravo tomtom c'est magnifique !

J'adore ton travail... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On a de la chance d'avoir des gens aussi talentueux sur les forums   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





De temps en temps, je jette un coup d'oeuil dans le bar pour voir si le thread _Façon "Nous deux"_ a avancé... je m'impatiente même de voir de nouvelle aventure du Doc, de tomtom et de tous les autres  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Comme diraient les petits du Marsupilami dans *Le nid du Marsupilami* :
[Extrait]Bis, bis, bis...[/Extrait]


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2003)

Je suis infiniment moins subtil que bonpat. Je remonte donc ce thread sans subtilité et sans remord. Surtout que c'est un super thread. Et c'est pas moi qui le dit ! Ah, si ? Ah, bon.


----------



## iMax (23 Mai 2003)

...le meilleur moyen de remonter ce thread, serait de continuer à nous mettre des beaux romans photos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...on voit que la cadence s'essouffle...


----------



## macinside (23 Mai 2003)

faudrait surtout un nouvelle adaptateur secteur pour le camescope


----------



## kamkil (24 Mai 2003)

Mon frère s'est acheté un Nokia 3650 donc je vais enfin pouvoir poster ici sans trop de difficultés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez je commence petit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Par contre notez que l'on ne peut pas se prendre sans tendre le bras


----------



## kamkil (24 Mai 2003)

Ooops
J'aurait du réduire un peu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Laisser moi un peu de temps je vais trouver une chtite histoire


----------



## jpmiss (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr /> * 
Par contre notez que l'on ne peut pas se prendre sans tendre le bras 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

Y'a pas de fonction retardateur sur l'APN de ton frero?


----------



## kamkil (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Y'a pas de fonction retardateur sur l'APN de ton frero?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est un Nokia 3650


----------



## jpmiss (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr /> * 
C'est un Nokia 3650 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Arfff!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et tu peux parler dedans avec le bras tendu?


----------



## iMax (24 Mai 2003)

...c'est du 640 par 480 ?

C'est pas mal pour un mobile...


----------



## Onra (27 Mai 2003)

Comme j'ai un peu de temps, j'en profite pour remonter un peu ce thread


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * Comme j'ai un peu de temps, j'en profite pour remonter un peu ce thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui mais il est où ton roman photo ?


----------



## kamkil (27 Mai 2003)

J'ai pas d'idée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Doc, au secours!!


----------



## Onra (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Oui mais il est où ton roman photo ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est que ça demande bcp de temps, ce dont je ne dispose pas forcément. Ce soir, aux gônes du mac, j'emmène mon Ixus 400. L'inspiration nous viendra peut-être !!!


----------



## cham (3 Juin 2003)

Je peux décemment pas laisser ce monument du Bar en 3e page... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hop !


----------



## Nephou (5 Juin 2003)

faudrait l'aggrafer


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> * faudrait l'aggrafer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ça pourrait se monnayer : 1 agraphe contre 10 roman photo avant la fin de la semaine !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 à 15 roman photo je tombe la chemise !!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

ça pourrait se monnayer : 1 agraphe contre 10 roman photo avant la fin de la semaine !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 à 15 roman photo je tombe la chemise !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]





 rhabilles-toi  *immédiatement*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Vieux Raleur:</font><hr /> * 





 rhabilles-toi  immédiatement










* 

[/QUOTE]

trop tard je suis déjà nu !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (qui a dit "vision d'horreur !"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 )

J'ai tout juste garder mon petit chapeau (faut absolument que je le commande il est trop fort !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 /D )


----------



## tomtom (5 Juin 2003)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Juin 2003)

Arrrfffffffffffffffffffffff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Au risque de me répéter : Tomtom ! c'est du grand art ...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...ça met de bonne humeur pour toute la journée !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Encore ! encore !!!!!!!!


----------



## bebert (5 Juin 2003)

Arfff© !!!


----------



## Luc G (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Arfff© !!!









* 

[/QUOTE]

Faudrait inventer un peu Bebert !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




????

Bon, pas mieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 :

Arfffff !!!!


----------



## nato kino (5 Juin 2003)

Mouarfff !!


----------



## bebert (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Faudrait inventer un peu Bebert !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




????

Bon, pas mieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 :

Arfffff !!!!
* 

[/QUOTE]

Attention ! C'est une marque déposée par TheBig &amp; Co : Arf©, Arfffff !!!


----------



## jpmiss (5 Juin 2003)

Wouarfff (c'est un générique)


----------



## KARL40 (5 Juin 2003)

Plus classique : merci Tomtom


----------



## Foguenne (6 Juin 2003)

Excccccccccccellent


----------



## toph (6 Juin 2003)

Lasuitelasuitelasuitelasuitelasuitelasuitelasuite


----------



## Yip (6 Juin 2003)

MDR, bravo tomtom  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























À quand un BD complète ?


----------



## pommecroquee (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

Merci pour ce moment de plaisir


----------



## iMax (6 Juin 2003)

Well done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Really Funny


----------



## Sebang (7 Juin 2003)

Très fort en effet ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Manque plus que Belgacom pour que notre Foguenne soit relié pour que l'on ait la suiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite !!


----------



## Foguenne (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> * Très fort en effet ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Manque plus que Belgacom pour que notre Foguenne soit relié pour que l'on ait la suiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















* 

[/QUOTE]

Je suis à nouveau branché mais je n'ai pas trop eu le temps de faire un truc.
Ca viendra...


----------



## cham (19 Juin 2003)

Ca dort un peu ici !


----------



## cham (19 Juin 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * Je suis à nouveau branché mais je n'ai pas trop eu le temps de faire un truc.
> Ca viendra...
> 
> 
> ...



*Il faudrait !*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

cham62 a dit:
			
		

> * Ca dort un peu ici !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arrrfffffff ! C'est trop bon !!!


----------



## macmarco (20 Juin 2003)

Géniale, la photo !
Même Derrick a l'air de dormir !
J'imagine la directrice de la maison de retraite :
"Mon bon Maurice, vous leur faites faire la sieste, vous leur mettez Derrick ?"
Mouarf !


----------



## Foguenne (20 Juin 2003)

Je termine Derrick et j'arriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiive.


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2003)

un romon photo avec derrick ?


----------



## ginette107 (29 Juin 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * Je termine Derrick et j'arriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



alors il arrive ce roman photo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









j'aime bien ce thread, j'aimerai bien qu'il continue!!!





 je ne suis pas équipé pour participer mais des que je peux je m'y met


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Juin 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> alors il arrive ce roman photo
> 
> ...



Et nous alors ? Quand est-ce qu'on en fais un ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Parce que jpmiss dans les îles y a plus un APN de dispo en ce moment dans les environs !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









PS :  _pas encore couché à c't heure Gigi ? Ou alors c'est greenarrow qui poste là ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## ginette107 (29 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et nous alors ? Quand est-ce qu'on en fais un ?
> 
> ...



le roman photo bientôt bientôt mais il faut bien concocté ça, le niveau est élevé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ps: c'est bien gigi qui poste, je n'autorise pas l'utilisation de mon pseudo


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Juin 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> le roman photo bientôt bientôt mais il faut bien concocté ça, le niveau est élevé
> 
> ...



en route pour un scénario bien ficellé qui pourrait se dérouler au pied du Puy de Dome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * Ps: c'est bien gigi qui poste, je n'autorise pas l'utilisation de mon pseudo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et celui ci ? que devient-il ?


----------



## anntraxh (15 Juillet 2003)

j'ose ?


----------



## anntraxh (15 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Juillet 2003)

Plus que bon !!! Bravo !!! Bravo Bravo !!!


----------



## Yip (15 Juillet 2003)

Bravo anntraxh, belle réalisation !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * j'ose ?
> 
> *









 Et tu fais bien


----------



## anntraxh (15 Juillet 2003)

merci merci    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









parce que je crois bien qu'il y aura une suite ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



si vous le voulez bien ...


----------



## tomtom (15 Juillet 2003)

Bravo!!!!



			
				anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> parce que je crois bien qu'il y aura une suite ...
> 
> 
> ...



on veut bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la suite, la suite !!!


----------



## Jean-iMarc (15 Juillet 2003)

La suite, La suite ......


----------



## bebert (15 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * merci merci
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Vont-ils rencontrer un jaguar ou une panthère ?


----------



## Luc G (15 Juillet 2003)

Je me rappelais pas de cet épisode dans le livre de la jungle


----------



## Yip (15 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * merci merci
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y a intérêt !


----------



## barbarella (15 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * merci merci
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est sûr qu'on veut, et bravo anntrahx


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2003)

Bravo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Très chouette pour un début  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A quand la suite


----------



## ginette107 (15 Juillet 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> * Bravo anntraxh, belle réalisation !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rien à ajouter


----------



## anntraxh (15 Juillet 2003)

merci à tous ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Flowie et Tigg Maigg vont donc retourner en studio pour d'autres aventures ...
à bientôt !


----------



## krystof (15 Juillet 2003)

Qu'est-il arrivé à ZIP


----------



## anntraxh (18 Juillet 2003)




----------



## krystof (18 Juillet 2003)

Mais c'est Matrix  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bravo, vite, la suite.


----------



## anntraxh (18 Juillet 2003)

et pour krystof ...


----------



## krystof (18 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * et pour krystof ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...














Rien que pour toi, un ZIP d'or.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juillet 2003)

Encore!


----------



## macmarco (18 Juillet 2003)

Superbe travail, annthrax !
BRAVO, BRAVO, BRAVO !!!


----------



## kisco (18 Juillet 2003)

magnifique !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * Y a un Smiley avec deux pouces levés qui remuent ????
> 
> Trop cool.   *



Y aurait ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Anntraxh je relis le bar...merci


----------



## Yip (18 Juillet 2003)

Super anntraxh, vite la suite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








... et bravo !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2003)

...parviens meme plus à éteindre mon Flower Power - il est devenu accroc à Flowie et Tigg Maigg !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci anntraxh !!!


----------



## bebert (18 Juillet 2003)




----------



## jpmiss (18 Juillet 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Anntraxh je relis le bar...merci
> ...



Pour ca aussi merci Anntraxh! 
Welcome Home Scarab'


----------



## anntraxh (18 Juillet 2003)

merci merci merci ...


----------



## WebOliver (18 Juillet 2003)

Oups, c'est par *ici*...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * merci merci merci ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...














 Tidju ! courageuse anntraxh !!! Tu prends là un risque certain !!!! Tu n'as pas vu ce qu'ils m'ont fait ??????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : mais avec toi, ils n'oseront peut etre pas ! ... mais j'en doute ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...et puis, c'est fait avec amour (hihi) !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2003)

En plus, je trouve ça super de pouvoir mettre un visage sympa sur un pseudo anonyme !!!
Quoique dans le cas de WebOliver, je dois avouer que je ne m'attendais pas à le voir comme ça !!!


----------



## WebOliver (18 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *(...) Quoique dans le cas de WebOliver, je dois avouer que je ne m'attendais pas à le voir comme ça !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas moi monsieur... c'est Flat Eric qui poste à ma place... et il est très fâché... il veut te faire la peau.


----------



## anntraxh (18 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * En plus, je trouve ça super de pouvoir mettre un visage sympa sur un pseudo anonyme !!!
> *


je ne sais si c'est courageux, et bien d'autres avant moi ont utilisé dans ce sujet leurs photos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ! 
alors , à mes risques et péril ...


----------



## tomtom (18 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> je ne sais si c'est courageux, et bien d'autres avant moi ont utilisé dans ce sujet leurs photos
> 
> 
> ...








 non, rien


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> et il est très fâché... il veut te faire la peau.
> 
> 
> ...











 ... qu'il fasse bien gaffe, le Flat ! un noeud pour les jambes et un noeud pour les bras et je le porte comme une valise !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : trop marrant ton Flat, Webo !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - faudra que tu lui fasses faire des petits avec l'iRikiki de bebert !!! Arrrfffff


----------



## WebOliver (18 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2003)

Arrrrrfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!


----------



## krystof (18 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Provocateur


----------



## anntraxh (18 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Provocateur
> 
> ...


YESSSS !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> Provocateur
> 
> 
> ...


...Arrffff ! J'en étais sur ! ça devait arriver !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : bienvenue au club anntraxh !!!


----------



## krystof (18 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> YESSSS !!!
> 
> 
> ...



Désolé


----------



## macelene (18 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Provocateur
> 
> ...




zut , alors il t'a pas loupé le Krystof, dément ton nouveau look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






pour prendre des risques tu sais y faire Anntraxh !!!!


----------



## anntraxh (18 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> zut , alors il t'a pas loupé le Krystof, dément ton nouveau look
> 
> ...


euhhh .. prétendre que je ne m'y attendais pas serait un quart de chouïa de poil un mensonge ... !


----------



## krystof (18 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> euhhh .. prétendre que je ne m'y attendais pas serait un quart de chouïa de poil un mensonge ... !
> 
> 
> ...



D'ailleurs, désolé de ne pas l'avoir fait plus tôt, je n'avais pas lu ton MP.


----------



## anntraxh (19 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> D'ailleurs, désolé de ne pas l'avoir fait plus tôt, je n'avais pas lu ton MP.
> 
> ...


pfffff ... j'écris pas de mp à n'importe qui , moi , môôôsieur ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



puis Flowie et Tigg , ils n'en pensent pas moins !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Welcome Home Scarab'
> 
> ...



Si tu est là aussi, alors


----------



## macmarco (19 Juillet 2003)

En fait, anntraxh, à la voir comme ça, avec son air sérieux de première de la classe...




On n'imagine pas qu'elle soit aussi...SPACE !!!


----------



## anntraxh (19 Juillet 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> * En fait, anntraxh, à la voir comme ça, avec son air sérieux de première de la classe...
> 
> On n'imagine pas qu'elle soit aussi...SPACE !!!
> 
> ...


ben tiens ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









et allez donc ... ! 
oses seulement poster ta vraie tête, macmarco, qu'on  _rie_ !
ps: idem pour krystof ...


----------



## anntraxh (19 Juillet 2003)

et puisque t'es si malin, macmarco, si tu nous concoctais un pti  "façon  nous deux " de ton cru, au lieu de perdre ton temps à des futilités hin ???


----------



## jpmiss (19 Juillet 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> * En fait, anntraxh, à la voir comme ça, avec son air sérieux de première de la classe...
> On n'imagine pas qu'elle soit aussi...SPACE !!!
> 
> 
> ...



Humpffff!!!


----------



## krystof (19 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * ps: idem pour krystof ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'inquiètes pas, je prépare quelque chose.


----------



## anntraxh (19 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Humpffff!!!
> 
> ...








et un coup de balai sur la tronche, ça te dit ???


----------



## macmarco (19 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *ben tiens ....
> et allez donc ... !
> oses seulement poster ta vraie tête, macmarco, qu'on rie !
> et puisque t'es si malin, macmarco, si tu nous concoctais un pti  "façon  nous deux " de ton cru, au lieu de perdre ton temps à des futilités hin ???
> ...



J'y comptes bien, faut seulement que je trouves le temps ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca fait 1h1/2 que j'essaies de répondre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 les forums se chargeaient très, très(etc...), très lentement ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Là, ça passe seulement avec Mozilla Firebird !


----------



## nato kino (19 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> ben tiens ....
> 
> 
> ...



Même pas peur moi !! Un peu plus un peu moins...


----------



## macmarco (19 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Même pas peur moi !! Un peu plus un peu moins...
> 
> ...



Malheureux, faut pas dire ça !


----------



## krystof (19 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Même pas peur moi !! Un peu plus un peu moins...
> 
> ...



Hé hé hé...téléchargé.
Par contre, là, il y a du boulot...


----------



## nato kino (19 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hé hé hé...téléchargé.
> Par contre, là, il y a du boulot...
> ...



Il parait que tu vas avoir un peu de temps à toi bientôt... je compte donc sur un traitement de faveur !!


----------



## krystof (19 Juillet 2003)

Allez, à la votre....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Allez, à la votre....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....Pfffffffff !!!! tricheur !


----------



## krystof (19 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ....Pfffffffff !!!! tricheur !
> 
> 
> ...



Ça laisse le choix à la libre interprétation.


----------



## macmarco (19 Juillet 2003)

Bon, vous l'aurez voulu !
V'nez pas vous plaindre !
Non, mais ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















Voilà !


----------



## nato kino (19 Juillet 2003)

ben v'là aut' chose encore...!! Un clone du doc maintenant !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2003)

...ça m'énerve ! ils sont trop forts !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















...superbe !


----------



## macmarco (19 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> * ben v'là aut' chose encore...!! Un clone du doc maintenant !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est à cause des lunettes et de la barbe que tu dis ça ?


----------



## nato kino (19 Juillet 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est à cause des lunettes et de la barbe que tu dis ça ?
> 
> ...



Et des éclairs à la "Dieu" !!


----------



## bebert (19 Juillet 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> * Bon, vous l'aurez voulu !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arffff! !!! Je t'imagine la tête dans le scanner !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Trop fort !


----------



## macmarco (19 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et des éclairs à la "Dieu" !!
> 
> ...



Ah, oui, c'est vrai ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












...on doit utiliser les mêmes filtres Photoshop...et c'est sûrement pas un hasard !


----------



## macmarco (19 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Arffff! !!! Je t'imagine la tête dans le scanner !
> 
> ...



Penché au-dessus en essayant de ne pas bouger !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *Et des éclairs à la "Dieu" !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mes éclairs ne sont pas « à la Dieu », comme tu dis, et je ne tolère pas qu'on ait le moindre doute sur l'authenticité de mes fulgurances.

Nom de moi, c'est vrai quoi, à la fin !!!


----------



## krystof (19 Juillet 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mes éclairs ne sont pas « à la Dieu », comme tu dis, et je ne tolère pas qu'on ait le moindre doute sur l'authenticité de mes fulgurances.
> 
> ...



Dieu a passé une mauvaise semaine


----------



## nato kino (19 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Dieu a passé une mauvaise semaine
> 
> ...



Il a jusqu'à dimanche pour écouler un vieux stock "d'amour" avant que tout soit périmé...


----------



## macelene (19 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Il a jusqu'à dimanche pour écouler un vieux stock "d'amour" avant que tout soit périmé...
> 
> ...



 et que d'amour dans ces posts, fini l'anonymat, vous êtes tous très beau..;;;;
bravo à tous


----------



## krystof (19 Juillet 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Penché au-dessus en essayant de ne pas bouger !
> 
> ...



Il a un retardateur ton scanner


----------



## anntraxh (19 Juillet 2003)

et quand nato kino ne fait pas le pitre ... tadaaaaaaa !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Allez, à la votre....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




C'était donc toi dans la pub iSight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 If i should stay ? bon OK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je sais où c'est ...


----------



## krystof (19 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * et quand nato kino ne fait pas le pitre ... tadaaaaaaa !  *



Franchement, il est mieux avec ses guirlandes.


----------



## krystof (19 Juillet 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> *
> C'était donc toi dans la pub iSight
> 
> 
> ...



Au fond à gauche


----------



## jpmiss (19 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MOUuuaaAAARRRrrfffFFFFFF !!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













(Vous noterez que mes eclairs a moi sont beaucoup moins sophistiqués que ceux du Doc ou de son clone  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)


----------



## nato kino (19 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * et quand nato kino ne fait pas le pitre ... tadaaaaaaa !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est presque ça...


----------



## krystof (19 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *
> C'est presque ça...
> 
> 
> ...



Très bien, très bien, continue comme ça. Hé hé hé....


----------



## Foguenne (19 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Allez, à la votre....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quel est ce breuvage ???


----------



## krystof (19 Juillet 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Quel est ce breuvage ???
> 
> ...



Bah du café, pourquoi


----------



## jpmiss (19 Juillet 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Quel est ce breuvage ???
> 
> ...



Viandox tiède?


----------



## krystof (19 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Viandox tiède?
> 
> ...



Avec une bonne boîte de corned-beef..hmmmm...le top.


----------



## jpmiss (19 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Avec une bonne boîte de corned-beef..hmmmm...le top.
> 
> ...



et de la mint gelly en dessert miam!


----------



## nato kino (19 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Très bien, très bien, continue comme ça. Hé hé hé....
> 
> ...



Tu perds rien pour attendre toi !!


----------



## macmarco (19 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> MOUuuaaAAARRRrrfffFFFFFF !!!!!
> 
> ...



JE NE SUIS PAS UN CLONE ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



JE SUIS UN HOMME LIIIBRE !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





....euuhhh ???!!!!


----------



## macmarco (19 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Il a un retardateur ton scanner
> 
> ...



Non, j'te dis pas, c'est toute une gymnastique !!!


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juillet 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> JE NE SUIS PAS UN CLONE !
> 
> ...



Trop tard N° 6 tu es fait!
Tu ne sortira jamais d'ici
MwouaaaAAAHHHH!!!!


----------



## macmarco (20 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Trop tard N° 6 tu es fait!
> Tu ne sortira jamais d'ici
> MwouaaaAAAHHHH!!!! *



maman !


----------



## krystof (20 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu perds rien pour attendre toi !!
> 
> ...



Tu n'as rien sur moi, absolument rien. Que des vagues souvenirs altérés par la quantité gargantuesque d'alcool que tu as ingurgitée à ce moment.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Que des vagues souvenirs altérés par la quantité gargantuesque d'alcool que tu as ingurgitée à ce moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... et renvoyée violemment sur tes pompes


----------



## krystof (20 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ... et renvoyée violemment sur tes pompes
> 
> ...



J'avais prévu le coup : bottes en caoutchouc.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> J'avais prévu le coup : bottes en caoutchouc.
> 
> ...













 je vois... le modèle "égouttier"


----------



## krystof (20 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, qui remonte jusqu'aux oreilles


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2003)




----------



## anntraxh (20 Juillet 2003)

le  *GRAND* retour de DocEvil ... !!!


----------



## krystof (20 Juillet 2003)

J'ai un majorité de réponses C. C'est grave Doc ???

Excellent.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juillet 2003)

Alors là je suis scié!!! Trop FORT Doc! Que dis-je ENNNÔÔRRMmiisSSSIimme!!!!!!!


----------



## macmarco (20 Juillet 2003)

Mort de rire !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EXCELLENTISSIME !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	































Doc, tu es un Maître ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Chapeau bas !


----------



## Yip (20 Juillet 2003)

Mpffffffff, arfffffffffffff !

Arrête Doc ! j'ai postillonné sur l'écran de mon Alu ! encore un mouchoir de baptiste foutu ! et puis les coulures ça provoque des étincelles si on les essuie pas assez vite !

Bravo, superbe, MDR  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











(tu as dû en lire des N° de Cosmo pour si bien connaître, dans des salles d'attente ?)


----------



## macmarco (20 Juillet 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> * (tu as dû en lire des N° de Cosmo pour si bien connaître, dans des salles d'attente ?)  *



T'en as toi, Yip, dans ta salle d'attente des cosmopolitans ?


----------



## Yip (20 Juillet 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> T'en as toi, Yip, dans ta salle d'attente des cosmopolitans ?
> 
> ...




Euh, là non mais ça peut arriver, je suis abonné à divers trucs pour le renouvellement, mais je peux acheter des trucs pour varier, tout le monde a droit à la lecture chez moi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 J'ai aussi des BD et des Mickey, mais ce que je mets avec plaisir c'est la presse Mac (même si elle est décriée ici je suis toujours abonné) ça entraine des fois des discussions sympas sur l'informatique avec certains patients.


----------



## macmarco (20 Juillet 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> * mais ce que je mets avec plaisir c'est la presse Mac (même si elle est décriée ici je suis toujours abonné) ça entraine des fois des discussions sympas sur l'informatique avec certains patients.  *



Au moins, y'a une presse Mac, c'est déjà pas mal !


----------



## barbarella (20 Juillet 2003)

Si je puis me permettre, c'est pour quand la pqge des résultats du test ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juillet 2003)

...on ne peut vraiment pas vous laisser seuls quelques heures !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...m'enfin ! c'est quand même bien fait ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...j'irai même jusqu'à dire : SUPERBE !!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2003)

Sincèrement du bon et beau boulot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mais soyons sérieux:
- expliquer à mon ex que si elle avait eu le C  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






- l'adresse, pas au journal mais  *chez moi*


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juillet 2003)

Génial!!!
A quand l'horoscope de TeleZ made in le Doc?


----------



## macmarco (20 Juillet 2003)

Trop drôle !!!


----------



## Yip (20 Juillet 2003)

Mpffffffff bloup, splotch ça y est je patauge ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















Merci Doc, merci !


----------



## bebert (20 Juillet 2003)

[air à peine jaloux] Euh, c'est toi qui a pondu ce test de A à Z ou c'est juste un scan ?


----------



## barbarella (20 Juillet 2003)

Super, on s'y croirait, quelle verve  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo


----------



## tomtom (20 Juillet 2003)

J'adore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Tu va faire augmenter les ventes du 'vrai' magazine


----------



## krystof (20 Juillet 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> * J'adore
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Va savoir...il touche peut-être une com.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2003)

C'est combien l'abonnement


----------



## tomtom (21 Juillet 2003)

Terrrrrible


----------



## Yip (21 Juillet 2003)

Doquesque !


----------



## Yip (21 Juillet 2003)

Hips !


----------



## krystof (21 Juillet 2003)

Merde alors. Rien à dire de plus que MDR


----------



## ArtBlueFun (21 Juillet 2003)

C'est complètement fou, tout çà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Quels délires !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A quand, façon "*Detective* "??


----------



## bebert (21 Juillet 2003)

Excellent travail Digne représentant de Basile de Koch et Frigide Barjot* ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* Si je puis me permettre !


----------



## anntraxh (21 Juillet 2003)

hi hi hi ... Hé hé hé ...  mais ....  _c'est moi_ ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













c'est TROP !


----------



## nato kino (21 Juillet 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



D'ailleurs, si je l'attrape le glavioteur, il va passer un mauvais moment !!


----------



## macmarco (21 Juillet 2003)

Wowowowowowh !
'Tain, on n'a plus le temps de suivre, là ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









On part à peine une journée et puis voilà, ça a rechangé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Crénom de nom !!!
Ca va pas s'passer comme ça !


----------



## Foguenne (21 Juillet 2003)

excellent!!!!


----------



## KARL40 (21 Juillet 2003)

FANTASTIQUE


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juillet 2003)

J'en ai marre! Je ne trouve plus de superlatif a la mesure des exploits du Doc! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je vais etre obligé d'investir dans le dico des synonymes en 12 volumes si ca continue comme ca!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2003)

Pour faire remonter ce thread (on ne peut pas dire qu'on se bouscule pour venir chasser sur mes terres...), j'avais pensé tout d'abord à une petite séance d'auto-satisfaction un poil arrogante qui m'aurait attiré de vives inimitiés (celles-ci étant souvent préférables à de molles amitiés).

Et puis, finalement non. Tout ceci doit rester bon enfant, n'est-ce pas ? Aussi, je me contente tout juste de remercier chacun de vous pour vos excellentes critiques. Comme j'aime beaucoup ce thread moi-même, permettez-moi de vous dire que vous avez très bon goût. Bravo à tous.


----------



## macmarco (22 Juillet 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> * Pour faire remonter ce thread (on ne peut pas dire qu'on se bouscule pour venir chasser sur mes terres...) *



T'inquiète, je cogite...


----------



## Yip (22 Juillet 2003)

Je pense encore sévir, un jour ou l'autre...



Hé, hé, hé...


----------



## macinside (22 Juillet 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



et puis du moment que j'y suis pas


----------



## macmarco (22 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> et puis du moment que j'y suis pas
> 
> ...



Tu dis ça parce que t'as envie d'y être ?
Ca peut s'arranger...


----------



## Le Gognol (22 Juillet 2003)

Pour Doc Evil :
Psycopathe ! Voyou ! Dégénéré ! Larve molle ! Moule à gaufre ! Pâte à tartiner ! Cataphorèse ! Limoges ! Bonfoufle (j'aime bien mettre des noms de ville moches comme insulte) ! Camping gaz ! Gipsy King ! Adamo ! Furoncle ! Catapulte !


















'+


----------



## krystof (22 Juillet 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> * Pour faire remonter ce thread (on ne peut pas dire qu'on se bouscule pour venir chasser sur mes terres...), j'avais pensé tout d'abord à une petite séance d'auto-satisfaction un poil arrogante qui m'aurait attiré de vives inimitiés  *



Fouette-moi, j'aime ça.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le torchon mouillé, le torchon mouillé,  le torchon mouillé


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *  Fouette-moi, j'aime ça.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 ça va, tous les deux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on ne vous dérange pas


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> (Vous noterez que mes eclairs a moi sont beaucoup moins sophistiqués que ceux du Doc ou de son clone
> 
> 
> ...



chacun son style : certains font dans le métaphysique et le religieux d'autres font dans le cartoon et dans le "macGéland" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












_Gigi !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 fais péter l'APN !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juillet 2003)

'alut Finn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est pour quand ton nouveau scenar?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> * 'alut Finn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salut !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 euh ... bah .. en fait ... euh ... t'as pas une idée qui traine dans le coin ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sérieusement, j'ai 2 ou 3 idées (notamment un truc en ******** avec pleins de **** plutôt le **** au pied du *** ** **** Ca serait sympa non ?

_Faut voir çà avec Gigi aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 elle serait bien branchée je pense._ 

Ah et si Abba Zaba passe par là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on est preneur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (non pas preneur d'otages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). J'te contacte via iChat cette semaine


----------



## anntraxh (25 Juillet 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



à lire pour ceux qui s'ennuient dans "avec Google" ... et Finn,  et macmarco, et yip ... ???

c'est pour quand vos oeuvres, hin ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




des promesses, toujours des promesses !!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2003)




----------



## macmarco (28 Juillet 2003)




----------



## anntraxh (28 Juillet 2003)

merci, Doc, pour la prescription !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2003)

et moi qui pensais que ça ne se voyait pas


----------



## tomtom (28 Juillet 2003)

Hips! C'était donc ça!


----------



## macinside (28 Juillet 2003)

arreton le dopage sur macge !!!


----------



## krystof (28 Juillet 2003)

Pour certains, ce n'est pas le suppositoire qu'il faut mettre, c'est la boite entière.


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Pour certains, ce n'est pas le suppositoire qu'il faut mettre, c'est la boite entière.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu met la boite et les suppos tu les suces


----------



## macinside (28 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Pour certains, ce n'est pas le suppositoire qu'il faut mettre, c'est la boite entière.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je viens de te faire envoyer 10 boites


----------



## krystof (28 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je viens de te faire envoyer 10 boites
> 
> ...



Il ne fallait pas te donner cette peine mon petit mackie. C'est plutot casimir qui va en avoir besoin.


----------



## macinside (28 Juillet 2003)

non, lui il carbure avec des produits naturel


----------



## krystof (28 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * non, lui il carbure avec des produits naturel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'espère au moins que ses partenaires prennent leurs précautions.


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Il ne fallait pas te donner cette peine mon petit mackie. C'est plutot casimir qui va en avoir besoin.
> 
> ...


----------



## barbarella (28 Juillet 2003)

*Attention : 

Médicament à tenir hors de la portée des personnes souffrant de troubles du comportement. Une seule dose peut les rendre acariâtres et acerbes.*


----------



## macelene (28 Juillet 2003)

pour une bonne nouvelle, c'est une bonne nouvelle, enfin de quoi se marrer sans l'avaler.
Merci cher Docteur de cette prescription.
Je me demande si on peut en abuser !!!!!

Excellent, peut-on se faire renouveler l'ordonnance?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small"> Posté par Barbarella:</font><hr />*Attention :
Médicament à tenir hors de la portée des personnes souffrant de troubles du comportement. Une seule dose peut les rendre acariâtres et acerbes.*

[/QUOTE]

Merci ma belle pour cette précision, laquelle dénote une expérience toute personnelle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small"> Posté par Macelene:</font><hr />*Pour une bonne nouvelle, c'est une bonne nouvelle, enfin de quoi se marrer sans l'avaler.
Merci cher Docteur de cette prescription.
Je me demande si on peut en abuser !!!!!*

[/QUOTE]

On peut toujours abuser de tout ! Mais on a observé chez plusieurs patients un effet d'accoutumance lié à la présence de rigolamide. Aussi, prudence ! En outre, une utilisation prolongée nécessite un suivi médical rigoureux du fait d'un risque d'inflammation sévère du rectum. Mais bon, ça rentre par une oreille, ça sort... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Amitiés.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *du fait d'un risque d'inflammation sévère du rectum: ça rentre par une oreille, ça sort...
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 va falloir m'expliquer le cheminement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 ne s'agit-il pas d'un "pouf" rectal


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Août 2003)

Hop autant continuer ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Au fait jpmiss, j'ai LE SCÉNARIO
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> La semaine prochaine ca doit pouvoir s'organiser.
> Tournage en interieur? En exterieur? En auvergne? En Lituanie?...
> Faut-il prévoir des costumes d'époque et si oui laquelle?




- en extérieur
- en Auvergne
- Plutôt en décor champêtre
- costumes : euh .... tu crois pas si bien dire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais chuuuut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_prévois les accessoires qui commencent par un V 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et finisse par un X 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## jpmiss (1 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Hop autant continuer ici
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bandes VelpeauX?
VéluX?
VitrauX?
Vilains pas beauX?


----------



## krystof (1 Août 2003)

Vernis à seX







----------



## KARL40 (1 Août 2003)

Vélo soleX
VicieuX
...


----------



## krystof (1 Août 2003)

Vortex
Vaseline pour vieux







----------



## jpmiss (1 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Vernis à seX
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ah oui tien! Ca peut faire joli... En fuschia nacré...


----------



## bebert (2 Août 2003)




----------



## WebOliver (2 Août 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

>



C'est mon dernier maux...


----------



## ginette107 (2 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est mon dernier maux...








 pas que le tien


----------



## anntraxh (15 Août 2003)




----------



## bebert (15 Août 2003)

Bravissimo !!!


----------



## macmarco (15 Août 2003)

MAGNIFIQUE ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Bravissimo Anntraxh !





En ce moment, malheureusement, je n'ai pas trop le temps de préparer quelque chose...




J'ai un projet perso, pour un site un peu délirant, qui me trotte dans la tête depuis un moment et ça me prendra sans doute pas mal de temps pour le réaliser, mais je ferai signe ici, dans le bar !...


----------



## macmarco (15 Août 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bravissimo !!!



Je viens de voir ton post, tout à fait d'accord avec toi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_Ma doué, c'est pas possible que j'ai mis si longtemps à répondre !_


----------



## barbarella (15 Août 2003)

Bravo bébert, bravo anntraxh, dommage que je ne puisse profiter pleinement, mon écran est trop petit


----------



## anntraxh (16 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bravo bébert, bravo anntraxh, dommage que je ne puisse profiter pleinement, mon écran est trop petit



tu as raison, barbarella , de faire remarquer ce blème ; il n'y a pas si longtemps, j'étais encore en 800/600, et pestais contre ces images trop grandes ...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alors j'ai remis en ligne  ici une version  _intégrale_ des aventures de Flowie et Tigg Maigg qui devrait passer sur ton écran ( sinon dis-le moi ) ... il y aura toujours un ascenseur vertical ... mais bon ... !


----------



## prerima (16 Août 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> alors j'ai remis en ligne  ici une version  _intégrale_ des aventures de Flowie et Tigg Maigg qui devrait passer sur ton écran ( sinon dis-le moi ) ... il y aura toujours un ascenseur vertical ... mais bon ... !



Merci beaucoup, c'est plus pratique !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et encore bravo Anntraxh !


----------



## macmarco (16 Août 2003)

Oh, ça va, moi, ça passe très bien sur mon 21 pouces... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















_C'est bon, je connais le chemin !..._


----------



## tomtom (16 Août 2003)

Moi je suis fan de Tigg Maigg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je pourrais avoir un autographe?

Et encore Bravo anntraxh


----------



## barbarella (16 Août 2003)

Merci anntraxh, j'ai enfin pu vraiment apprécier


----------



## jpmiss (16 Août 2003)

La suite! La suite!


----------



## anntraxh (16 Août 2003)

merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour tomtom ...


----------



## Foguenne (16 Août 2003)

Bravo Anntraxh, c'est génial.


----------



## macmarco (16 Août 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

>




















Encore, encore !
Bravo !


----------



## tomtom (17 Août 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> merci
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Waaaouuuhh!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Merci Merci Merci ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_moi j'ai un autographe de Tigg Maigg, na na na 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## macmarco (17 Août 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Waaaouuuhh!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pfff !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Waaaouuuhh!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vi, mais la dame, elle a dit que t'étais rien qu'un cabotin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















na


----------



## tomtom (17 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> vi, mais la dame, elle a dit que t'étais rien qu'un cabotin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mpfff, Jaloux


----------



## anntraxh (17 Août 2003)

heuhhh ... je crois que le " cabotin etc... " s'adressait à Tigg Maigg ...


----------



## tomtom (17 Août 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## aricosec (17 Août 2003)

*"je vous est a l'oeil"*











.




.


----------



## Luc G (17 Août 2003)

Je viens d'essayer de rattraper mon retard du aux vacances sur ce fil : c'est un régal, bravo à tous les metteurs en scène du doc à Anthrax en passant par les autres, aux acteurs (je ne citerai pas de noms  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Et j'attends la suite


----------



## tomtom (18 Août 2003)

rejoignez le:


----------



## anntraxh (18 Août 2003)

ohhhhhhh ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










merci tomtom !!!


----------



## macmarco (18 Août 2003)

Superbe !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bravo Tomtom !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2003)

Félicitations à anntraxh et tomtom, égaux à eux-même, c'est-à-dire impeccables. Bravo.


----------



## ArtBlueFun (18 Août 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> rejoignez le:


comment fait-on pour entrer dans le fan club ???


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2003)




----------



## ginette107 (18 Août 2003)

Terrible...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2003)

une vision d'apocalypse


----------



## iMax (18 Août 2003)

Arf


----------



## jeanba3000 (18 Août 2003)

juste pour vous dire à quel point le sorbet à la pêche de vigne c'est trop bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




spécial jeanba3000Merci à STL the WonderPuffGirl !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2003)

Mes amitiés à STL. Elle manquait au tableau. J'ai donc ramené un regret.


----------



## jeanba3000 (18 Août 2003)

regret réciproque


----------



## macinside (18 Août 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mes amitiés à STL. Elle manquait au tableau. J'ai donc ramené un regret.



doc pense a mon idée de soft ça pourai aider pour "façon nous deux"


----------



## macinside (18 Août 2003)

bof il manque plein de truc


----------



## iMax (18 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bof il manque plein de truc



...comme un "s" à "truc"


----------



## jpmiss (18 Août 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

>



Encore une fois trop bon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







. Ca fait du bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Vivement  *TERMINATOR 12°*


----------



## krystof (18 Août 2003)

Pour une fois que Doc fait une faute, je ne vais pas me priver : Guinness, et non pas Guiness.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Pour une fois que Doc fait une faute, je ne vais pas me priver : Guinness, et non pas Guiness.



bravo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 d'habitude tu sais mieux la boire que l'écrire


----------



## krystof (18 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> bravo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Faut dire que ta passion de boire est vraiment communicative.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire que ta passion de boire est vraiment communicative.



huit jours au régime sec: un calvaire


----------



## krystof (18 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> huit jours au régime sec: un calvaire



Il faut recommencer progressivement. Ce soir, un seul fût....par personne.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Il faut recommencer progressivement. Ce soir, un seul fût....par personne.











 des bonnes résolutions  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'hallucine


----------



## krystof (18 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> des bonnes résolutions
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fais pas la gueule. Je t'autorise à boire avec une paille.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Fais pas la gueule. Je t'autorise à boire avec une paille.



modèle tuyau de gouttière: OK


----------



## krystof (18 Août 2003)

Gourmand.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu ne sais pas déguster les bonnes choses.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Heu...y aurait pas un fût en rab.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Gourmand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



t'attendais pas ce soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



si j'avais su, j'aurais mis deux ou trois palettes de coté


----------



## krystof (18 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> t'attendais pas ce soir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elles étaient de côté.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Peux pas te faire confiance 5 minutes.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Août 2003)

Tiens un revenant


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Elles étaient de côté.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



celles que tu as vues c'étaient celles en retour pour la consigne


----------



## krystof (18 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tiens un revenant



Bah quoi ?
Tu crois pas que j'allais vous laisser tout vider comme ça, sans rien dire.


----------



## krystof (18 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> non
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et depuis quand le vin en brique est consigné.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Et depuis quand le vin en brique est consigné.



les palettes, elles, le sont  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pour le semi remorque que tu avais commandé, c'était la seule solution


----------



## krystof (18 Août 2003)

Un 38 tonnes acheté, un 15 tonnes offert. J'aime bien cette formule.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Un 38 tonnes acheté, un 15 tonnes offert. J'aime bien cette formule.



heureusement, avec toi pas le temps de les amortir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sont tout de suite sur les jantes


----------



## krystof (18 Août 2003)

Je crois plutôt que c'est toi qui consomme plus que de raison.

150 litres au 100, est-ce vraiment raisonnable.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je crois plutôt que c'est toi qui consomme plus que de raison.
> 150 litres au 100, est-ce vraiment raisonnable.



j'ai fait un gros effort pour ne pas te dépasser: j'ai réduit de moitié


----------



## jpmiss (18 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bah quoi ?
> Tu crois pas que j'allais vous laisser tout vider comme ça, sans rien dire.



Croire non... esperer peut etre...


----------



## krystof (18 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> j'ai fait un gros effort pour ne pas te dépasser: j'ai réduit de moitié



C'est vrai, tu les bois purs tes Ricards maintenant.
Volume en moins, alcool en plus.


----------



## WebOliver (18 Août 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> rejoignez le:



Félicitions TomTom... tu as un sacré talent pour dessiner de la sorte... Moi qui suis complètement nul en dessin, j'en reviens pas. Encore bravo!


----------



## tomtom (18 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Félicitions TomTom... tu as un sacré talent pour dessiner de la sorte... Moi qui suis complètement nul en dessin, j'en reviens pas. Encore bravo!



Heu... Merci


----------



## Amok (19 Août 2003)

(ter)miné ou juste miné?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> (ter)miné ou juste miné?



Les deux, mon cher Premier ministre, les deux. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. : C'est gentil de t'être arrêté à la page 34, elle a passé si vite !


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est gentil de t'être arrêté à la page 34, elle a passé si vite !



Oui, et pourtant on s'est fait chier! Etrange paradoxe!


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Août 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> P.S. : C'est gentil de t'être arrêté à la page 34, elle a passé si vite !


Non, le début était très bien.
Je crois que c'est la première fois que je viens ici alors bravo à tous pour tant de créativité, c'est pas donné à tout le monde.


----------



## krystof (20 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> bravo à tous pour tant de créativité, c'est pas donné à tout le monde.



Tu le remarques seulement maintenant


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Août 2003)

Héhé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 joli travail Doc je découvre tout çà sur le tard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour les amateurs d'Ouzo y a une bouteille pleine ici qui veut pas descendre depuis plus d'un an ! 

Sus à l'ouzo !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tu le remarques seulement maintenant


Non, mais fallait bien que je l'exprime un jour.


----------



## krystof (20 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Héhé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le Vieux n'est pas encore passé ???
Etonnant


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Sus à l'ouzo !!!



je connaissais au miel, au nutella, a la crème Chantilly mais j'avoue a ma grande honte qu'a l'ouzo, non. Je ne dois pas fréquenter assez de grecs... euh, de greques.


----------



## krystof (20 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais fallait bien que je l'exprime un jour.



J'espère que tu n'as pas trop souffert de ce silence.


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2003)

damned, je croyais que c'était un post de Mackie! sorry, je retire ce qui est noté ci-dessus...


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que tu n'as pas trop souffert de ce silence.


de ce silence non, du manque de créativité, déjà plus.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> de ce silence non, du manque de créativité, déjà plus.



Dans mes bras !


----------



## krystof (20 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> de ce silence non, du manque de créativité, déjà plus.



Pas d'inquiétudes à avoir. Ne rien faire ici est déjà plus que certains.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'inquiétudes à avoir. Ne rien faire ici est déjà plus que certains.



Oui, mais "faire ici" c'est tellement plus que d'autres ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et puis, fais attention, krys, tu fais partout !


----------



## krystof (20 Août 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, fais attention, krys, tu fais partout !



C'est qu'en ce moment, j'ai vraiment besoin de me soulager.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est qu'en ce moment, j'ai vraiment besoin de me soulager.



Je vois, c'est une dérive d'incontinence...


----------



## krystof (20 Août 2003)

En quelque sorte.


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je vois, c'est une dérive d'incontinence...



Alors là, je m'incline! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais on ne va pas s' "épangée" sur le sujet....


----------



## nato kino (20 Août 2003)

Toujours présent pour une 'tite pastissade le higgins...!!


----------



## jpmiss (20 Août 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est gentil de t'être arrêté à la page 34, elle a passé si vite !



c'est vrai ca alors j'en remet une couche:






et aussi:


----------



## sesame (20 Août 2003)

En plus dans CHOPINE, y a CHO...


----------



## jpmiss (20 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> En plus dans CHOPINE, y a CHO...



Monsieur est perspicace...


----------



## sesame (20 Août 2003)

Trés.


----------



## Foguenne (21 Août 2003)

Il y a bientôt un an, j'ai présenté une conférence sur l'usage de sangsues en chirurgie plastique et chirurgie de la main.
Le service de la formation continue m'a demandé de leur donné un fichier .doc avec le texte de ma présentation pour le mettre sur l'intranet de l'hopital pour qu'il soit à la disposition des étudiants infimiers et du personnel de l'hôpital.

Problèmes 1, dans ma présentation, c'est surtout des photos, le reste, je le "raconte". Donc c'est un gros boulot de "rédaction".

Problème 2, leur mise en page n'est pas très jolie.

Je me suis donc dit que j'allais faire tout moi-même. (ce qui explique mes questions de newbies dans développement web  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Le rapport avec "Façon nous deux" ???

Héhé, c'est que comme le sujet est un peu rébarbatif, lors de mes présentations, j'essaye toujours de mettre un peu d'humour pour relacher l'atmoshère.
Pour ma page web, je me suis inspiré de "façon nous deux" pour  une de mes pages.

Bon, c'est ma première réalisation web, je l'ai commencé avec word et depuis j'ai du meilleur matos. Soyez donc indulgent.
Maintenant que le fond est presque fini, je vais m'attaquer à la forme.











 ...

La suite et en grand ici, version beta 0,00001 
	


 

p.s.
 Tomtom, je vais rendre mon site plus ergonomique comme tu me l'as conseillé grace à un jeux de cadres.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PetitScarabé, c'est la première mouture, la deuxième sera beaucoup mieux mais j'ai encore du boulot. Merci


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2003)

Elles disent toutes ça et puis... ZIP ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_P.S. : Beau travail, Paul._


----------



## Foguenne (21 Août 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Elles disent toutes ça et puis... ZIP !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci Xavier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je me site : "Le premier contact avec ... est difficile, l'infirmière est dégoûtée, elle n'ose pas la toucher.
Après quelques manipulations de la ...cette appréhension bien naturelle sestompe." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A la place de ... il y a sangsue mais vous pouvez y mettre ce que vou voulez.


----------



## bebert (21 Août 2003)

Bravo !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai vu un document télé où dans un service, on se servait d'asticots pour réduire des plaies ! Et ça marchait ! Pour une fois qu'elles servent à quelque chose ces bêtes là !


----------



## tomtom (21 Août 2003)

Héhé, quelle belle approche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_heu, Paul, vous faites des portes-ouvertes au CHL? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## Foguenne (21 Août 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bravo !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu remarqueras dans la première bulle, elle dit: "pourquoi pas des asticots tant que tu y es" c'est en fait pour préparer le terrain car nous allons bientôt les utiliser pour la détertion de plaies chroniques.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2003)

Au passage, je signale aux lecteurs curieux que tout l'exposé du Dr Popol est remarquable. N'hésitez pas à le feuilleter, même si certaines photographies purement médicales peuvent heurter la sensibilité des plus jeunes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour le reste, ceux qui voudraient en savoir plus au sujet des sangsues et autres parasites peuvent également s'adresser à notre ami Sonnyboy (voir à sesame).


----------



## sesame (21 Août 2003)

Laisse donc sésame tranquille, il ne t'a rien fait.


----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> Laisse donc sésame tranquille, il ne t'a rien fait.



Que veux-tu.
Tout le monde (ou presque) te réclame pour mieux te faire virer.


----------



## sesame (21 Août 2003)

Faut croire...

Va falloir aller me confesser tout ça !!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> Faut croire...
> 
> Va falloir aller me confesser tout ça !!



t'es pas rendu


----------



## Foguenne (21 Août 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Au passage, je signale aux lecteurs curieux que tout l'exposé du Dr Popol est remarquable. N'hésitez pas à le feuilleter, même si certaines photographies purement médicales peuvent heurter la sensibilité des plus jeunes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je n'ai pas encore terminé la partie sur "que fait-on des sangsues repues?"
Non pas du boudin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Quand elles ont finis de manger, elles feraient mieux de détaller comme Manu. 
je remet l'url ici.


----------



## sesame (21 Août 2003)

J'aime bien écouter l'humain se répendre...

Viendez mes petits lapins !


----------



## bebert (21 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu remarqueras dans la première bulle, elle dit: "pourquoi pas des asticots tant que tu y es" c'est en fait pour préparer le terrain car nous allons bientôt les utiliser pour la détertion de plaies chroniques.



C'est bien pour ça que j'ai raconté ce truc ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Depuis, je n'ai plus peur des asticots quand je mange du fromage "bien d'chez nous" !


----------



## macmarco (21 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas encore terminé la partie sur "que fait-on des sangsues repues?"
> Non pas du boudin.
> 
> 
> ...



Ben ouais, mais elles peuvent plus courir, c'est normal, saprophyte ces p'tites bêtes là, à force de téter ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Au passage, j'avais pas encore vu ce que tu faisais de mes conseils dans developpement web !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Excellent !!!


----------



## Foguenne (21 Août 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Au passage, j'avais pas encore vu ce que tu faisais de mes conseils dans developpement web !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Héhé, comme tu l'as remarqué je débute mais en fait j'aimerais faire une petite annimation flasch sur une nouvelle page d'accueil et un jeux de cadre pour le tout le site. Bref refaire toute la mise en page. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'aurais encore besoin de tes conseilles.


----------



## macmarco (21 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Héhé, comme tu l'as remarqué je débute mais en fait j'aimerais faire une petite annimation flasch sur une nouvelle page d'accueil et un jeux de cadre pour le tout le site. Bref refaire toute la mise en page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Euh...les cadres, j'éviterais à ta place, c'est pas top... 
On peut se retrouver se retrouver sur devweb pour la suite si tu veux...


----------



## Foguenne (21 Août 2003)

Oui ici c'est pour rire. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Elle est charmant Manu, non ?


----------



## macmarco (21 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Oui ici c'est pour rire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Très !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Dommage que le Luxembourg soit si loin de la Bretagne !!!


----------



## Le Gognol (22 Août 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Au passage, je signale aux lecteurs curieux que tout l'exposé du Dr Popol est remarquable. N'hésitez pas à le feuilleter, même si certaines photographies purement médicales peuvent heurter la sensibilité des plus jeunes.



C'est le moins qu'on pusise dire... burk... j'ai pas tenu le choc... Mais c'est clairement remarquable.

'+


----------



## Foguenne (22 Août 2003)

Merci beaucoup.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maintenant que j'ai un professeur pour ma mise en page (MacMarco) ça va évoluer.


----------



## macmarco (22 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















Justement, à ce propos, je pense que le fond noir de tes pages renforce le côté "cru" en "focalisant" l'attention sur la photo qui devient du coup très "lumineuse".
Disons que le noir ne convient pas vraiment au "thème" du site...
Et puis, c'est vrai que le noir ne passe pas forcément très bien en html, même sur certains sites de graphistes.
Il te faut une couleur plus claire et plus neutre. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Honorable ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hi, hi, hi, hi !


----------



## Foguenne (12 Septembre 2003)

Bon, un petit truc pour la route...


----------



## macmarco (12 Septembre 2003)

Exceeellllent, Paul !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















Très drôle !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Bravo !


----------



## bebert (12 Septembre 2003)

Bravo Paul ! Méga-arffff !


----------



## anntraxh (12 Septembre 2003)

les sangsues au Lou Pascalou , on VEUT voir la suite de l'histoire, Paul ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










bravo !


----------



## Amok (12 Septembre 2003)

J'ai hate de rencontrer mes nouvelles copines!


----------



## Luc G (12 Septembre 2003)

Bravo, Foguenne. Les préliminaires, y a que ça de vrai !


----------



## Foguenne (12 Septembre 2003)

Merci à tous.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Septembre 2003)

j'y vais aussi de mon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et de mon


----------



## Yip (14 Septembre 2003)

J'ai beaucoup aimé les "sangsuelles" sangsues, bravo Foguenne


----------



## Foguenne (14 Septembre 2003)

Merci merci.


----------



## Foguenne (7 Octobre 2003)

AHHHHHHHHHH

Je ne sais pas ce qui m'arrive, ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Je deviens tout vert !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Help !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










Héhé assez rigolé ici. Popolvert est arrivé 

Vive l'ordre et la propreté


----------



## anntraxh (7 Octobre 2003)

bravo Popol ! ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







un modo belge, et quel belge !!!


----------



## iMax (7 Octobre 2003)

Tiens, des nouveaux modos...


----------



## Foguenne (7 Octobre 2003)

Merci Anntraxh.
Dorénavant, je te protégerais contre les méchants.


----------



## iMax (7 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> AHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> Je ne sais pas ce qui m'arrive, ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> ...



Félicitations


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> AHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> Je ne sais pas ce qui m'arrive, ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> ...



Bravo

UltraFlood POWAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## tomtom (7 Octobre 2003)

Félicitation Paul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ Punaise, j'ai pas intéret à pêter de travers, c'est qu'il habite pas loin le nouveau modo _


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Octobre 2003)

Ultraflood  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










(_ça marche aussi sans retour à la ligne_)


----------



## iMax (7 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> UltraFlood POWAAAAAAAAAAAA



[mode machiavèlique]Gnark, gnark, gnark...[/mode machiavèlique]

Prêts à frapper quand vous vous y attendrez le moins


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Octobre 2003)

B









i











e










n











v










e










n










u











e


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Héhé assez rigolé ici. Popolvert est arrivé. Vive l'ordre et la propreté.



Ciel ! Comment va réagir M. Propre ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Félicitations, Paul. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu permets que je m'entraîne ?
- C'est la faute de Paul.
- Paul n'a même pas lu la charte.
- C'est une très mauvaise décision.
- Rien à foutre du modo !
- Qui a piqué ma bière ? (Ah, non, celle-là, c'est une à Krys...)


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Octobre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> [mode machiavèlique]Gnark, gnark, gnark...[/mode machiavèlique]
> 
> Prêts à frapper quand vous vous y attendrez le moins


----------



## iMax (7 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> B
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, pas ce soir, j'ai la migraine... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nan, je suis en pleine révision de philo, j'ai pas le temps... Mais si vraiment, je pense que tu peux compter sur UltraFloodeur &amp; Co


----------



## iMax (7 Octobre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ciel ! Comment va réagir M. Propre ?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Foguenne (7 Octobre 2003)

Merci Doc, merci iMax, merci ultraflood...


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Octobre 2003)

Félicitations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_(moi je te conseille d'effacer celui-là, foguenne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_


----------



## iMax (7 Octobre 2003)

Je propose que, pour fêter l'éviction du Popol, on se fasse un petit UltraFlood V d'une quinzaine de page un de ces soirs...


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Octobre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Je propose que, pour fêter l'éviction du Popol, on se fasse un petit UltraFlood V d'une quinzaine de page un de ces soirs...



ok ici ou ailleurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS: ici, ils ne fermeront pas le sujet


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Merci Doc, merci iMax, merci ultraflood...



c'est qui UltraFlood ?


----------



## benjamin (7 Octobre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Je propose que, pour fêter l'éviction du Popol, on se fasse un petit UltraFlood V d'une quinzaine de page un de ces soirs...



Non, pas ce soir, les serveurs ont la migraine.
Pas demain non plus. P'tet un jour.


----------



## macinside (7 Octobre 2003)

mais popol peu suprimer tout une suite de messages


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Octobre 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (7 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais popol peu suprimer tout une suite de messages



Si ca lui fait plaisir d'éditer


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Octobre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Non, pas ce soir, les serveurs ont la migraine.
> Pas demain non plus. P'tet un jour.



Tous les mêmes


----------



## Foguenne (7 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> ok ici ou ailleurs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bande de petits salopios. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon, j'ai envie de tester mes nouvelles fonctions, j'efface un de tes derniers messages ultraflood Globalcut.


----------



## benjamin (7 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Si ca lui fait plaisir d'éditer



En revanche, je peux supprimer l'UltraFlood. C'est vrai, il est fermé, et il ne sert à rien, sinon à remplir la base 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez, dodo. On voit ça demain matin.


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Octobre 2003)

E



n




















c










o










r










e











B





















Rr












Aa













Vv














Oo


----------



## iMax (7 Octobre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Non, pas ce soir, les serveurs ont la migraine.
> Pas demain non plus. P'tet un jour.



't'façon, ce soir j'peux pas, je bosse... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




De toute façon, vous verrez bien quand ça tombera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ça peut être dans deux jours, dans deux mois,


----------



## Foguenne (7 Octobre 2003)

Héhé, çà marche.


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bande de petits salopios.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



te trompes pas de bouton


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Héhé, çà marche.


----------



## Foguenne (7 Octobre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Félicitation Paul
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D'ailleur il va falloir qu'on aille boire un verre un de ces jours.


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleur il va falloir qu'on aille boire un verre un de ces jours.




n'oublies pas de nous prévenir


----------



## iMax (7 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Héhé, çà marche.



Tâche toutefois de ne pas abuser de tes nouveaux pouvoirs


----------



## iMax (7 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> n'oublies pas de nous prévenir



Vivi et vas-y avec Maousse, Finn et Benjamin


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Octobre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Tâche toutefois de ne pas abuser de tes nouveaux pouvoirs



Powaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a 

_(là, c'est précisé)_


----------



## tomtom (7 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleur il va falloir qu'on aille boire un verre un de ces jours.



Pas de problème, heu, j'espère que tu t'es pas mis au Pisang maintenant


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Octobre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Vivi et vas-y avec Maousse, Finn et Benjamin



celà va de soit


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Powaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



Sinon, tu preferes en hauteur ou en longueur ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_(cela va se finir en ban, je vous le dis !)_ 


EN HAUTEUR


----------



## Foguenne (7 Octobre 2003)

Non, non, du classique.


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, du classique.



bien


----------



## sylko (7 Octobre 2003)

Félicitations  ...et surtout bien du courage!


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> bien



Fayot GlobalCut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est tout ce que tu detestes


----------



## Foguenne (7 Octobre 2003)

Merci Sylko.


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Powaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> a
> 
> _(là, c'est précisé)_




edite en vert stp, pour la compréhension


----------



## iMax (7 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> edite en vert stp, pour la compréhension



Il a encore juste le permis provisoire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il doit encore suivre des cours pratique avec Benjamin, Finn &amp; Co 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mais j'insiste, ne fais pas de zèle comme certains de tes illustres collègues... Il faut de l'indulgence envers les threads courtois bien qu'un peu longs et à l'utilité toute relative


----------



## Foguenne (7 Octobre 2003)

C'est noté iMax.


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> E
> 
> 
> 
> ...



un orgasme de G.Cut


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Octobre 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (7 Octobre 2003)




----------



## macmarco (7 Octobre 2003)

Bravo Paul !


----------



## nato kino (7 Octobre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Mais j'insiste, ne fais pas de zèle comme certains de tes illustres collègues... Il faut de l'indulgence envers les threads courtois bien qu'un peu longs et à l'utilité toute relative



Si vous ne venez pas baver un peu partout, pourquoi pas...


----------



## barbarella (7 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Héhé, çà marche.



Bravo


----------



## Foguenne (7 Octobre 2003)

Merci Barbarella. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la première fois çà m'a fait drôle...


----------



## maousse (7 Octobre 2003)

fait gaffe à ton budget chemise, c'est dangereux ce sport


----------



## Luc G (7 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Merci Barbarella.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais c'est horrible ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Que fait la police ? 
je comprends pourquoi ça a traîné pour l'intronisation de Foguenne : avec la sécheresse de cet été, pas de vert disponible


----------



## krystof (7 Octobre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> - Qui a piqué ma bière ? (Ah, non, celle-là, c'est une à Krys...)



Mauvaise langue.


----------



## WebOliver (11 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> (...)



Alors, ce nouveau costume?


----------



## Foguenne (11 Octobre 2003)

Sympa, un peu léger. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon faut que je refasse un truc pour cet excellent thread.


----------



## macmarco (11 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Sympa, un peu léger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu as raison Paul ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alez hopopopopopopop ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Au boulot !


----------



## anntraxh (16 Octobre 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Octobre 2003)

héhhé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  (par contre je n'arrive pas à reconnaitre les 2 photos avant celle de thebig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Octobre 2003)

Bravo !

Par contre
On est censé reconnaître les têtes ?


----------



## anntraxh (16 Octobre 2003)

heuuu oui, mais c'est chti hin  ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



alors, avec  la participation de (par ordre)
Mackie, Global, Amok, Nato kino et thebig !


----------



## Philito (16 Octobre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> heuuu oui, mais c'est chti hin  ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yavait que Nato que je n'arrivais pas à reconnaitre...

Félicitations anntraxh... mais ça laisse sur sa faim quand même....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










allez la suite pour demain....


----------



## tomtom (16 Octobre 2003)

*OUUUUUUUUUUuuuuuuaaaaaaaiiiiiis !!!!*

Ils sont de retour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 *BRAVO*   *BRAVO*   *BRAVO* 















_j'avais reconnu tout le monde moi_


----------



## bebert (16 Octobre 2003)

Super  annthraxh !


----------



## nato kino (16 Octobre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> _j'avais reconnu tout le monde moi_



Moi aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Ça craint un max tous ces nains posteurs !!_


----------



## nato kino (16 Octobre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> heuuu oui, mais c'est chti hin  ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et il t'en remercie !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*Encoooooooooooooooooooore !! *


----------



## macmarco (16 Octobre 2003)

Superbe, magnifique, génial, anntraxh ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Top !


----------



## macelene (16 Octobre 2003)

je n' ai qu' un mot à dire c' est :

*JUBILATOIRE* 

merci ANN de nous faire vivre de rire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












viiiiiiiiiittttttteeeeeeeee  la  suuuuuuiiiiiiiiittttttteeeeeee


----------



## nato kino (16 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> vivre de rire
















_C'est joliment dit !!_








*adopté*


----------



## anntraxh (16 Octobre 2003)

et voici,  *EN EXCLUSIVITE* pour les lecteurs de Macgé, 
le casting de Tigg Maigg ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















l'intégrale des aventures de Flowie et Tigg Maigg se trouve toujours  ici


----------



## Foguenne (16 Octobre 2003)

Bravo.


----------



## Philito (16 Octobre 2003)

ouaissssss BRAVO anntraxh !!!! mais encore une fois ça nous laisse sur notre faim.... (en tout cas moi)....

Continue....!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (16 Octobre 2003)

Oui, merci, très sympa ces aventures... On ne demande que la suite.


----------



## nato kino (16 Octobre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> et voici,  *EN EXCLUSIVITE* pour les lecteurs de Macgé,
> le casting de Tigg Maigg ...



Et en plus, c'est plein de *bonus*... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Si tu ne savais pas quoi faire de tes soirées, ben maintenant tu sais !!

*La suuuuuuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiteeuuuuuuuuu !! *


----------



## macmarco (16 Octobre 2003)

Ce qu'il y a de bien avec toi, anntraxh, c'est qu'on n'est jamais déçu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























Excellent ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















Chapeau bas _Madame !_


----------



## tomtom (16 Octobre 2003)




----------



## Spyro (17 Octobre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Quel saga
> Quel mise en scène


Et pour tomtom un texte par Mackie Productions.


----------



## tomtom (17 Octobre 2003)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et pour tomtom un texte par Mackie Productions.



Ah, oui... oups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , c'est ça travailler dans l'urgence due à la menace du supérieur qui risque à tout instant de vous tomber sur le dos


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2003)

Arrrrffffff !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









C'est trop bon @nn !!! ... et dire que j'ai failli rater ça à cause d'un voyage à la con !!!
ps : fier d'etre membre du Tigg Maigg fan club ... tiens, si je ne me retenais pas, je doublerais ma cotisation !!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

>



Je ne peux résister à l'envie de répondre ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mes réponses :


*A - C- C -C -C - C * 


Alors ...résultat ... ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je suis impatiente !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






&gt;&gt;&gt; une nouvelle soyez sympa ...


----------



## macmarco (21 Octobre 2003)

Bienvenue sur MacGé Lorna ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Pour les résultats du test, je laisserai son auteur te les donner lui-même... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Si tu t'ennuies un peu, ou bien si tu as un peu de temps libre pour jouer les secrétaires, tu peux aller voir par  ici ...
Tu seras la bienvenue si tu es intéressée !


----------



## krystof (21 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> mes réponses :
> 
> 
> *A - C- C -C -C - C *
> ...



Tout n'est pas perdu, mais faudrait quand même penser à consulter.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tout n'est pas perdu, mais faudrait quand même penser à consulter.

















*TU CROIS ?????????* 


oh ben mince alors !


----------



## krystof (21 Octobre 2003)

Bienvenue au bar.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue au bar.














Mirciiiii !
je peux dire un grand merci à Anntraxh !!!


----------



## Jean-iMarc (22 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Mirciiiii !
> je peux dire un grand merci à Anntraxh !!!



Salut, bienvenue ...

Sacrée Anntraxh, elle nous en cache plein des surprises !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Octobre 2003)

- Tidju ! Qu'est-ce qu'il a Tigg Maigg ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pourquoi qu'il est tout bleu ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Parait qu'il a bouffé du schtroumpf à la cantine ce midi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Le con ... il supporte pas la salsepareille !!!


----------



## macelene (28 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> - Tidju ! Qu'est-ce qu'il a Tigg Maigg ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Allez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










, pour une bonne journée , ça va être une bonne journée.








, je suis contente de retrouver la bande des  *Peluches en Folie.......* elles m'ont fait tellement rire quand je débutais mes balades au bar.


----------



## barbarella (28 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Allez
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est comme ça que je te préfère macelene, avec tes smileys verts et rigolards, ça te va si bien


----------



## jpmiss (28 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> - Tidju ! Qu'est-ce qu'il a Tigg Maigg ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiens la famille thebig c'est aggrandie!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






De nouvelles aventures en perspective?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Octobre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tiens la famille thebig c'est aggrandie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... 4 petites nouvelles :
Titigg Maigg, Buffy, Duffy et Fuffy ...

ça va dépoter !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... 4 petites nouvelles :
> Titigg Maigg, Buffy, Duffy et Fuffy ...
> 
> ça va dépoter !



et Pouffy ? elle est prévue celle là ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> et Pouffy ? elle est prévue celle là ?


Ouais, mais elle fait un stage chez hotpussy.com avant de venir ici !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : ces djeunes !


----------



## nato kino (13 Novembre 2003)

_On remonte..._


----------



## Yip (13 Novembre 2003)

Bonne idée !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2003)

Merci à tous ceux qui, par leur participation ou simplement par leur visite, on contribué au succès de ce sujet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_E longue seguida !_, comme on dit chez moi...


----------



## Foguenne (14 Novembre 2003)

Les premières photos de ma prochaine contribution sont prises mais la je suis en stand by pour cause de congé annuelle d'une participante.


----------



## Spyro (27 Novembre 2003)

Aujourd'hui en exclusivité une interview de quelqu'un qui a (peut-être) bien connu le célèbre acteur tigré (dans une autre vie).











Bon ok y a moins de questions dans cette interview que de choix dans un sondage de Finn, mais tigg-pezz (c'est son vrai nom) a pas voulu que je publie le reste


----------



## anntraxh (27 Novembre 2003)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui en exclusivité une interview de quelqu'un qui a (peut-être) bien connu le célèbre acteur tigré (dans une autre vie).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## macmarco (27 Novembre 2003)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui en exclusivité une interview de quelqu'un qui a (peut-être) bien connu le célèbre acteur tigré (dans une autre vie).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arf© !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















La famille s'agrandi, à c'que j'vois !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Bravo Spyro !


----------



## Luc G (27 Novembre 2003)

C'est reparti. Allez, roulez jeunesse qu'on prenne notre pied


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Novembre 2003)

...Et un pote de plus ... un !


----------



## Jean-iMarc (29 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...Et un pote de plus ... un !





Vous avez de la chance que mon apn ne soit pas encore arrivé !


----------



## ginette107 (7 Avril 2004)

Que devient ce thread, c'était mon préféré 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Je ne peux pas y contribuer , j'ai pas d'appareil numérique_


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2004)

Tant quà remonter, au moins que ce soit de circonstance


----------



## tomtom (7 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

>











_ c'était mieux avant _


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> _ c'était mieux avant _



Réac !


----------



## Luc G (7 Avril 2004)

Je ne sais pas si la Marie a retrouvé son chapeau mais la coiffure du pseudo-jardinier, c'est quelque chose !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si la Marie a retrouvé son chapeau mais la coiffure du pseudo-jardinier, c'est quelque chose !



Tu ne trouves pas que ta remarque a, elle-même, quelque chose de surréaliste ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On dirait une de ces phrases toutes faites qui servaient autrefois pour apprendre les langues étrangères (_My taylor is rich,_ etc.)


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Avril 2004)

C'est de loin le tronche de marie qui te va le mieux...

le coté pleureuse sans doute...


----------



## Yip (7 Avril 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Que devient ce thread, c'était mon préféré




Bien d'accord !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Encore merci Doc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Il y a bien quelques nouvelles webcams ou numériques par ici depuis le temps, qui continue ?


----------



## Luc G (7 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne trouves pas que ta remarque a, elle-même, quelque chose de surréaliste ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai joué la cantatrice chauve dans ma jeunesse (ma seule expérience théârale, je vous rassure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) : la méthode Assimil a du laisser des traces.


----------



## Foguenne (8 Avril 2004)

mdr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon, va falloir suivre.


----------



## Mille Sabords (10 Avril 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> la méthode Assimil a du laisser des traces.



la méthode à 6000 j'ai jamais pu me la payer, elle était trop chère pour moi


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Avril 2004)

T'es trop marrant toi...


----------



## anntraxh (13 Avril 2004)

ils sont restés longtemps absents, mais les revoici, en primeur pour les lecteurs de macg, comme d'hab ... Flowie et Tigg, dont le début des aventures se trouve toujours  ici  ( ainsi que les  bonus merci tomtom , one more time , pour le logo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Avril 2004)

Ceci est une pâle copie


----------



## Foguenne (13 Avril 2004)

Anne, tu as réussi à me déprimer avec ta fin "la nuit tombu sur le poétique monde des hommes." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Content de te revoir.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ceci est une pâle copie


ben non c pas vrai. Le tigg d'Ann est un sacré tigre mais le Tigrou est attachant aussi (sur la photo je n'ai pas le bon profil).


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

>



Bravo, Anne. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et merci de te donner autant de mal pour nous émerveiller.


----------



## tomtom (13 Avril 2004)

*ooooooOOOOOOUUUUUUAAAAAIIIIIIiiiiiiiis !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Ils sont de retour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Encore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fiouuu ! M'en vais prendre des nouvelles au secrétariat du fan club, les demandes d'inscriptions doivent affluer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tigg Maigg Powaaaaaaaaaaahhh !!!










Merci Anne


----------



## Yip (13 Avril 2004)

BRAVO


----------



## Jean-iMarc (15 Avril 2004)




----------



## Couhoulinn (15 Avril 2004)

Je suis arrivé à la fin. j'ai lu ce superbe thread pendant plusieurs heures...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Félicitations à DocEvil, Foguenne, Annthrax, TheBig, Mackie,... j'ai été tordu de rire de nombreuses fois


----------



## Malkovitch (21 Avril 2004)

Tout pareil. quel heure est-il ?

_ouch_


----------



## macinside (31 Mai 2004)

et on en est ou ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Mai 2004)

Où va-t-on je vous le demande!?


----------



## Nephou (25 Juin 2004)

J'avais envie de faire une petite remontée de derrière les fagots.


----------



## piro (26 Juin 2004)

voila où ca nous méne la folie des hommes on court tout droit a notre perte
"la classe americaine "


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2004)

Zou j'me lance j'vous en ai fait un rapidos 
Une petite presentation rapide pour ne pas avoir peur des hommes venus de la caves


----------



## macelene (27 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Zou j'me lance j'vous en ai fait un rapidos
> Une petite presentation rapide pour ne pas avoir peur des hommes venus de la caves



     Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bassman.

et mince 

arf, les hommes des cavernes ...


----------



## Luc G (27 Juin 2004)

Merci bassman, grâce à toi, j'en apprends enfin un peu sur ces étranges êtres que je connais si mal.   

PS. Pourtant, pour comprendre, j'ai fait des efforts depuis longtemps, mais je dois être bouché, chaque fois que je suis descendu dans ma cave, je n'ai trouvé que des trucs avec des bouchons, pas une seule info solide.   

Alors, un grand salut à tous ceux de la MGZ. A propos, le zoo ouvre à quelle heure ? c'est pour mon gamin, il m'a dit "Papa, on va les voir quand, ces animaux bizarres ?"    

Je sais, la sortie, c'est par là...


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2004)

Dans la semaine je vous sortirais la suite, j'ai quelques idées en reserve


----------



## macelene (27 Juin 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Merci bassman, grâce à toi, j'en apprends enfin un peu sur ces étranges êtres que je connais si mal.
> 
> PS. Pourtant, pour comprendre, j'ai fait des efforts depuis longtemps, mais je dois être bouché, chaque fois que je suis descendu dans ma cave, je n'ai trouvé que des trucs avec des bouchons, pas une seule info solide.
> 
> ...



Sont pas trop défraîchit quand même et puis pas blanc en plus comme des endives


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2004)

Voui mais c'est pasque je suis un "jeune" gamerz, mais tu verrais les vieux de la bande.....


----------



## macmarco (27 Juin 2004)

Excellent Bassman !


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2004)

Et dire que je suis obligé d'exhiber les perles de ma grande bibliothèque pour vous


----------



## macmarco (27 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et dire que je suis obligé d'exhiber les perles de ma grande bibliothèque pour vous


----------



## guytantakul (27 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Voui mais c'est pasque je suis un "jeune" gamerz, mais tu verrais les vieux de la bande.....



oui, c'est rien de le dire !


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Zou j'me lance j'vous en ai fait un rapidos
> Une petite presentation rapide pour ne pas avoir peur des hommes venus de la caves



Dis donc ça a l'air bien rangé et tout les bas-fonds quand même


----------



## guytantakul (27 Juin 2004)

Le truc fortiche (quelle vielle balance je fais), c'est qu'il s'est débrouillé pour occulter au maximun sa belle tapisserie d'époque. 
L'art du cadrage, un physique avantageux, un jeu digne de l'actor studio. Quel dommage que tout soit lamentablement gâché par un sordide papier peint


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2004)

Quel fumier tu fais  

Pour expliquation mon cher guytan, le mur a l'opposé de mon bureau est le seul qui echappe a cette tapisserie (estimée a 30 ans envron) qui résiste encore a l'envahisseur.

En revanche, tu remarqueras qu'atour de mon super tableau avec la carte du Golfe (Morbihan bien sur) en liege , il y a une splendide trace d'un ancien tableau, preuve irrefutable que le précédent locataire M. Grodégueu, portait bien son nom.

Et puis il faut quand meme avouer que mon physique de star de cinema capte tellement l'attention que personne ne fera attention a ces details


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juin 2004)

Moi j'ai bloqué sur le poil soyeux mais la casquette gâche un peu l'estimation :mouais:


----------



## guytantakul (27 Juin 2004)

Je sais bien que tu occultes tout à part toi par l'aura que dégage ta présence (même photographique)  
C'est pour cela que j'ai cru bon de pointer du doigt, comme dans les bêtisiers de fin d'année à la télévision, ce petit détail anodin pour tout le monde, mais qui nous réchauffe le c½ur, à nous les gamerz (bon, j'ai pas pris mon traitement, moi, encore )


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai bloqué sur le poil soyeux mais la casquette gâche un peu l'estimation :mouais:



C'est que je tient a garder un tant soit peu d'anonymat quand meme


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juin 2004)

Je voulais faire comme Barthez mais elle est trop énorme celle-ci


----------



## guytantakul (27 Juin 2004)

Le mot "naissante" est très en vogue, dans ce thread


----------



## guytantakul (27 Juin 2004)

Ah non, zut, m'est trompé de topic


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juin 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ah non, zut, m'est trompé de topic


 C'est la lumière que est trop violente, il fait si sombre en bas


----------



## Yip (27 Juin 2004)

MDR

En tant que "presque gamerz", je confirme pour l'½il vif et le poil soyeux  

Mais qu'en est-il de sa vie nocturne, de son alimentation, de sa vie sexuelle (  ), de sa vie sociale, quel travail le nourrit, pourquoi, quand, où, si oui combien ????


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2004)

Rooooh un peu de patience coquine va


----------



## macelene (27 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Rooooh un peu de patience coquine va



Ben c ki la coquine ????  

*Bon, alors deuxième épisode ce soir, si je comprends bien... ???   *


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2004)

C'est Yip la coquine, et ce soir non, j'ai repetition de musique de zouave.

En plus il me manque un accesoire que je dois recuperer demain je pense


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben c ki la coquine ????
> 
> *Bon, alors deuxième épisode ce soir, si je comprends bien... ???   *



Pourquoi tu pensais à qui?


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2004)

Allez zou la suite :


----------



## einqui (27 Juin 2004)

C'est du grand art
C'est que ca rivaliserait avec les chefs-d'oeuvre de DocEvil 

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bassman."

Pffffff


----------



## anntraxh (27 Juin 2004)

excellent .. vive les Gamerz , zont bien fait de prendre l'ascenseur ... !


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2004)

une tite piece pour l'artiste


----------



## Blytz (27 Juin 2004)

Je n'ai qu'un mot a dire :  EENNOORRRMMMEEEEE !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (27 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> une tite piece pour l'artiste


 Vénal personnage, va 

(dis tu veux en faire une page sur ton site, que je puisse faire une news sur la MGZ ?   )


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2004)

Voui si tu veux  

Voila  : http://www.bassou.net/gamerz.html


----------



## guytantakul (27 Juin 2004)

Du grand art, peut être pas... 
mais la retranscription quasi formelle de la vie quotidienne du gamerz, ça oui ! 
Et plutôt trois fois que deux !


----------



## guytantakul (27 Juin 2004)

Bravo Bassou ! ...en tout cas ! 
Mon dernier post pouvant laisser penser que je ne m'accorde que peu avec le vision de bassman, ce qui n'est le cas en aucune manière 

...et z'y va comprendre queq' choz là en'd'dans !


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2004)

j'avais gé-pi mon guytan preferé


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (27 Juin 2004)

Excellent, Poilant... suis encore pliée


----------



## macmarco (27 Juin 2004)

C'est vrai que ça mérite un bon coup d'boule !    
 Dès que je peux !


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2004)

Ca veut dire qu'il va falloir que je reflechisse a un 3eme episode


----------



## guytantakul (27 Juin 2004)

Voui ! 
Quelques pistes à suivre : le gamerz en war, le gamerz joue a un jeu encore inconnu de lui...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (27 Juin 2004)

... Le gamerz teste en avant-premiere un jeu qui vient de sortir sans son, sans vidéo, et à 3 images/sec. (joke à demi private)


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ca veut dire qu'il va falloir que je reflechisse a un 3eme episode



Excellent


----------



## macelene (27 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> une tite piece pour l'artiste



Je voudrais bien....  comprends toujours pas....  suis bloquée depuis hier...
ou alors on t'a donné trop de points aujoud'hui...  

à la prochaine...  suite du roman-photo   :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juin 2004)

Pareil c'est le jeûne des 24 heures


----------



## Yip (27 Juin 2004)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bassman.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Zou j'me lance j'vous en ai fait un rapidos
> Une petite presentation rapide pour ne pas avoir peur des hommes venus de la caves


Arffff !!!!!   

Question :

A quoi reconnait on un "Gamerz Vintage" ???????

Outre le fait qu'il revêt en toutes circonstances son ticheurte MGS qui met en valeur sa musculature en perdition, le Gamerz Vintage porte sur le nez deux énormes "pare-brise" destinés à le protéger des éclats d'adversaires ... en effet, si l'explosion (ou mieux, l'implosion... ) d'organes mous tels que le foie ou l'estomac ne porte généralement pas à conséquence, l'éclatement d'une mâchoire peut s'avérer extrêmement dangereux !!!


----------



## Nephou (29 Juin 2004)

ça me fait tout drôle de te voir dans une t-shirt "non rose"  Pour la musculature... ben je sais pas mais on dirait qu'elle s'est développée "upside-down" non ?


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Question :
> 
> A quoi reconnait on un "Gamerz Vintage" ???????
> 
> Outre le fait qu'il revêt en toutes circonstances son ticheurte MGS


 Surtout que c'est un tisheurte MGZ  et moi je suis plutot porté sur le tisheurte m4k (on m'a pas encore offert de mgz   )


----------



## Nephou (29 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Surtout que c'est un tisheurte MGZ  et moi je suis plutot porté sur le tisheurte m4k (on m'a pas encore offert de mgz   )



Pis pour certains faudrait un T-shirt MG zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juin 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Pour la musculature... ben je sais pas mais on dirait qu'elle s'est développée "upside-down" non ?


Arfffff !!!  
...c'est pour ça que je ne montre jamais le bas !!!!!!:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

Roh le merdier que ca doit etre vu qu'en haut c'est pas mal


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2004)




----------



## bebert (29 Juin 2004)

:love:


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

clap clap clap


----------



## macmarco (29 Juin 2004)

OUUUUAAAAIIIISSSSS !!!!!! 
 C'est le grand retour de Doc Evil !!!!! :love:

 Superbe !


----------



## macelene (29 Juin 2004)

*Ah....... comme ça fait du bien :rose: un peu beaucoup de rire dans cette drôle de Vie....  Merci Doc  :love:*


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2004)

La suite ! La suite ! La suite ! La suite ! La suite ! La suite ! La suite ! La suite ! La suite ! La suite ! La suite ! La suite ! La suite !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> La suite ! La suite ! La suite ! La suite ! La suite ! La suite ! La suite ! La suite ! La suite ! La suite ! La suite ! La suite ! La suite !



Si ça ce n'est pas me pousser au vice !  

Merci à tous.


----------



## Nat Design (29 Juin 2004)

C super       

Pour quand la suite?


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

Doc, de la part d'un gamerz qui souhaite rester anonyme :


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Doc, de la part d'un gamerz qui souhaite rester anonyme :



Tu en as un gros pouce  :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu en as un gros pouce  :mouais:



C'est pour mieux jouer de la basse mon enfant


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juin 2004)

Avec le pousse ??????

Djimi merdix faisait ça à la gratte, mais il avait de grandes mains et un p'tit manche...


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

et le slappling tu le fait avec quoi ???


----------



## Yip (29 Juin 2004)

:love: 


Tintin pour les coups de boule aujourd'hui Doc, on se rattrapera demain   



MDR en tous cas, à quand la suite des aventures de Foguenne dans l'espace


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arffff !!!!!
> 
> Question :
> 
> ...



   

Oh my goudnesse. Un de nos rares tshirts en Belgique... Et en de telles mains en plus... 

Bon, va falloir qu'on cause "membres d'honneur" avec Slug... On va manquer de place :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (29 Juin 2004)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Tintin pour les coups de boule aujourd'hui Doc, on se rattrapera demain


 D'autres s'en occupent


----------



## Foguenne (30 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

>



Yen a qui ne bossait pas aujourd'hui.


----------



## Foguenne (30 Juin 2004)

Belle remontée de thread Bassman.


----------



## macmarco (30 Juin 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Avec le pousse ??????
> 
> Djimi merdix faisait ça à la gratte, mais il avait de grandes mains et un p'tit manche...


 C'est ta passion pour André Pousse qui t'a poussé à la faute ?


----------



## einqui (30 Juin 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> OUUUUAAAAIIIISSSSS !!!!!!
> C'est le grand retour de Doc Evil !!!!! :love:
> 
> Superbe !



A vrai dire, j'hesite entre "le grand retour de Doc Evil" ou "le retour du grand Doc Evil".
Mais apres tout, on doit pouvoir combiner les deux 

En tout cas, Doc, et malgre tout le mal que ces mots gentils doivent faire a ta personnalite de mechant demoniaque : Bravo!!!  C'est excellent!! (P.S. : je t'ai mis un coup de boule pour compenser les mots gentils  )


----------



## anntraxh (30 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

>



bravoooooooooo ! 
toute la Gelbique t'applaudit , Doc


----------



## clampin (30 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

>



Alors là.... je m'incline.... , je viens de découvrir ce merveilleux tread... et j'ai adoré... bravo a tous les auteurs des romans photos... continuez comme ça !!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juin 2004)

...C'est "géant" !!! ... pas d'autres mots !


----------



## tomtom (30 Juin 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> bravoooooooooo !
> toute la Gelbique t'applaudit , Doc



Et la Gelbique du sud crie
 !!!*bravo*!!!


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arffff !!!!!
> 
> Question :
> 
> ...



alors je m'incline, j'ai beau être (dixit SluG) un _old-hardcore gamerz_ pour mon temps passé sur Amstrad, C64, Atari STf  et Amiga et avoir encore un record à BuggyBoy (  ), je suis battu par la classe (et la coupe de cheveux à la Coluche !  ) du _*Gamerz vintage*_ d'Outre-Quiévrain !     :love:


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2004)

c'est pourquoi je décide de me retirer d'ici quelques jours pour aller m'éditer dans un petit monastère zen retiré au fin fond du grand désert de Manhattan...     (merci de faire voler les avions au-dessus du 42ème étage siouplait   )


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juin 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'est ta passion pour André Pousse qui t'a poussé à la faute ?


Bon pouce...je demande un temps mort... 

Ceci dit c'est vrai que j'aime bien André Pousse


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> et le slappling tu le fait avec quoi ???


Perso je le fais avec rien, je laisse la basse aux autres...

Trop ingrat comme instrument...


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Perso je le fais avec rien, je laisse la basse aux autres...
> 
> Trop ingrat comme instrument...


 pas repondre pas repondre pas repondre pas repondre pas repondre pas repondre pas repondre pas repondre pas repondre pas repondre pas repondre pas repondre pas repondre pas repondre pas repondre pas repondre pas repondre pas repondre pas repondre pas repondre

 

 Zut


----------



## guytantakul (30 Juin 2004)

Ah, Pousse, LA pédale du Vel'd'hiv'


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juin 2004)

Hi, hi ça vous fait pareil à tous !!!


----------



## guytantakul (30 Juin 2004)

Vi ! Tout pareil ! Exactement ! Pas d'erreur !

(je précise que j'ai possédé un pignon fixe dans le temps, moi aussi - la roue libre, c'est bon pour les tour-istes)


----------



## guytantakul (30 Juin 2004)

... mais le pignon fixe, comme c'est trop ingrat comme instrument, j'ai laissé béton (mais ma morphologie en dessous de la ceinture s'en souvient - oui, largement au dessous).


----------



## guytantakul (30 Juin 2004)

C'est de là que vient ma passion pour les jeux de nascar qui font chier tout le monde, j'imagine...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Et la Gelbique du sud crie
> !!!*bravo*!!!



Merci à toutes et à tous pour tous vos coups de boule et/ou vos gentils commentaires.


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Juillet 2004)

Message supprimé par Foguenne. 
Explications données par mp.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2004)

Spéciale dédicace à Roberto... Si, après ça, il n'est pas guéri, je renonce !


----------



## Foguenne (7 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## bebert (7 Juillet 2004)




----------



## anntraxh (7 Juillet 2004)

Doc ?

   

MdR ...


----------



## macelene (7 Juillet 2004)

*Pouffage de grande Classssss Doc...    * 

Magnifique, sompetueux, génial, oui je sais j'en fais trop mais je me soigne.

   MDR


----------



## Lio70 (7 Juillet 2004)

mdr, tout simplement, DocEvil!    :love:   
Bon, je vais voir si je peux encore coup d'bouler ce soir...


----------



## Yip (7 Juillet 2004)

De mieux en mieux Doc     

À quand les scènes coupées, les commentaires du réalisateur et les effets spéciaux en multi-angle ?   


Bravo, bravo et encore bravo ! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macmarco (8 Juillet 2004)

Génialissime, Doc !!!   

  Chapeau bas !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Juillet 2004)

Excellent... je viens de passer de la premiére à la derniére page...

BravOOOOoooo 

 

Demain je me tape les 56 autres....  :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juillet 2004)

Arrgghhhh !!!! J'en ai les larmes qui coulent sur le clavier !!!!!    

... des petits chefs-d'oeuvre !!!!!!!   

De tout coeur : MERCI !


----------



## tomtom (8 Juillet 2004)

Doc, tu es un d...,   oui, c'est vrais, tu es Dieu :love: 

C'est Génialissime  

j'espère que tu as gardé une version haute résolution pour quand l'éditeur te téléphonera  



_J'ai un p'tit faible pour Vanessa moi, je sais pas pourquoi_  :hosto:


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2004)

Euh tu dois bien etre le seul


----------



## Luc G (8 Juillet 2004)

Moi, je dis plus rien, je savoure ! 
 Manque plus qu'un localier pour nous faire l'interviou qui tue de ce quarteron de vedettes. Ah ! le sud-ouest et ses starlettes, trop méconnu, trop méconnu.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Juillet 2004)

Une réflexion me vient ce matin :
"Comment ai-je pu vivre si longtemps sans ce forum ??" 

Tant de talent réunis, ca frôle le gâchis !   

Le forum MacG ! ?&#8230; est ce le Graal de celles et ceux qui sont en quête d&#8217;une communauté intellectuellement stimulante ? ? C&#8217;est ce que m&#8217;amène à penser la lecture de certains sujets &#8230; 

C&#8217;est pas mon " rendement professionnel " qui va s&#8217;améliorer avec tout ça ! ! ! :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2004)

Ouf je ne suis plus seul alors


----------



## Nephou (8 Juillet 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Le mien (avec les mêmes guillemets), ça fait belle durette que j'ai fait une croix dessus !!_


 Mais les jours de charette tu viens sans la croix  

 P.S. : « c'est quoi un rendement professionnel ? »


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Juillet 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> P.S. : « c'est quoi un rendement professionnel ? »



Je sais pas vraiment en fait.. c'est un truc dont me parle mon boss régulierement... mais bon... chacun ses lacunes.. lui c'est le mot "augmentation" qu'il a du mal à comprendre...


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2004)

Marrant ca, c'est le meme mot qui coince aupres de mon chef 
On bosse pas dans la meme boite des fois ??


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Marrant ca, c'est le meme mot qui coince aupres de mon chef
> On bosse pas dans la meme boite des fois ??



eh oui...   
Mais le chef, il m'a expliqué pour toi... mais bon.. j'ai pas le droit de t'en parler...
(juste un indice... c'est rapport à tes poils.... mheuuuu non pas ceux dans la main...   )

Pour moi il prétend qu'il arrive pas à me digerer !?
Comme dit mon cousin (le potiron) :
Concombre le matin, faut vraiment avoir fin
Concombre le midi, t'en manges jusqu'a minuit
Concombre les soir, rototo dans le noir


----------



## Lio70 (8 Juillet 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> C&#8217;est pas mon " rendement professionnel " qui va s&#8217;améliorer avec tout ça ! ! ! :rateau:


Ah merde, c'est vrai! Tu m'y fait repenser; je suis au travail. Bon, j'y retourne. A plus... Tiens, 12h38, déjà! Il est l'heure d'aller manger.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

>



Oui je cite parce que c'est trop beau !!!!!     

BRAVO, vraiment très très drôle, comme dit Tomtom j'espère qu'il y à une version haute définition ... dites MAcg ça vous dirait pas de créer un "journal"  spécial ... avec toutes ces petites merveilles ...?    

Prix de vente 1¤ ...   allez, c'est une bonne idée ... non ...?  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Juillet 2004)

Doc, bravo!


----------



## tomtom (8 Juillet 2004)

Tiens, Doc, T'as pas une cousine dans la musique des fois?


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Juillet 2004)

Il joue de la trompette ou du basson, non? Parce que là...


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2004)

Roh tu vois bien c'est une fille quand meme...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, Doc, T'as pas une cousine dans la musique des fois?



Oui !!! justement ça me faisait penser aux clips d'Aphex Twin ses montages ! 

En tout cas c'est troublant ...hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2004)

Les enfants, vous ne pouvez pas savoir comme la matinée m'a semblé longue !
Furtivement, je jetais de temps en temps un ½il sur les forums pour voir quel accueil vous aviez réservé à ce nouvel épisode. Furtivement, dis-je, car, si je n'ai pas honte de ma famille, je crois que j'aurais eu du mal à expliquer quoi que ce soit si l'on avait surpris sur toute la largeur de mon écran le portrait de Monica Devillucci... 

Puisque que me voilà délivré de cette crainte enfantine d'être pris sur le fait, je vous remercie tous pour vos gentillesses et/ou vos coups de boule (même si je pensais obtenir davantage de points disco sur ce coup-là... ) Je veux aussi profiter de cette occasion pour détromper tomtom (et nombre de mes admirateurs) : non, je ne suis pas Dieu. Je me contente seulement d'être ce qui s'en approche le plus en ce bas monde, c'est-à-dire un homme, impatient et parfois colérique, mais, je l'espère, un homme bon. 

Je veux aussi dire un merci particulier à *Luc*. On ne parle jamais de Luc et sans doute est-ce par ce qu'il ne fait pas parler de lui. Il se montre aussi utile que ses capacités le lui permettent dans les forums techniques ; il n'entre jamais dans aucune querelle et parsème le bar de bons mots dont, à mon goût, trop peu sont relevés. Il représente à mes yeux le posteur exemplaire et c'est à ce titre, plus encore que pour ses mots aimables, que je le remercie. Voilà.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, Doc, T'as pas une cousine dans la musique des fois?



Ça alors !...   

Je jure que je n'ai jamais vu cette fem... Enfin, cet hom... Enfin, cette pochette de ma vie !


----------



## Spyro (8 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> non, je ne suis pas Dieu.


C'est ça oui, et après tu vas nous dire que le père Noel n'existe pas ? 
Eh bien non JE NE TE CROIS PAS !! Ah mais !


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2004)

Quoi ????  Le pere noel existe pas ?????????

Spyro c'est pas gentil de me faire peur comme ca


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2004)




----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2004)

mouhahahhahaha excellent Lorna


----------



## macmarco (8 Juillet 2004)

Toujours aussi bon, Lorna ! 
  Brrrrrrrrooaaaaarrrvo !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Juillet 2004)

Je note que tu as noté  :mouais: l'aspect soyeux de ma fourrure   

Ce Webo toujours hype! D'ailleurs pour le tripotage chez les scoots, je l'avais envoyé pour me remplacer  Il était aussi sur l'avion, car il aime vivre dangeureusement, et possède une bonne assurance-vie suisse


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je note que tu as noté  :mouais: l'aspect soyeux de ma fourrure
> 
> Ce Webo toujours hype! D'ailleurs pour le tripotage chez les scoots, je l'avais envoyé pour me remplacer  Il était aussi sur l'avion, car il aime vivre dangeureusement, et possède une bonne assurance-vie suisse


----------



## Yip (8 Juillet 2004)

Bravooo Lorna, le voilà recadré le tibo, j'espère qu'il se tiendra tranquille désormais        


Bravo, bravo, bravo


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2004)

À la demande unanime de Roberto... 

Avant... :hein:






Après... 






(C'est Sonia, ma belle-s½ur, à côté de Brad. Mais c'est curieux, on la prend tout le temps pour ma s½ur...)


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2004)

lol


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2004)

Cher monsieur DocEvil,
Je vous demande par la présente lettre, de me laisser savourer mes compliments (fort mérités) qui suivent l'affichage de mon dur labeur ...au moins quelques heures !

Je vous prierais donc de cesser de poster juste après moi de telles images ...si ... si ...

géniallissimes !!!!  

 Merci d'aider, et de soutenir vos petits camarades qui essaient modestement de se faire une petite renommée dans le monde si fermé de "Nous deux" !!!

 


PS : pour ceux qui seraient éblouis par DocEvil : Dieu lui même sachez qu'une page plus haut il y à une piètre contribution ...


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2004)

meuh non on t'ignore pas tite lorna


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

>



  c'est bon c'est bon n'en rajoute pas !... :hein:


----------



## Gilbertus (8 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Merci d'aider, et de soutenir vos petits camarades qui essaient modestement de se faire une petite renommée dans le monde si fermé de "Nous deux" !!!



Félicitations? la le coup de la panthère bien...

J'Suis nouveau, mais il sembe que ta présence en émeut plus d'un   Quant à dire que ce le début d'une réputation.... Chacun sera juge pour lui-même.

Encore bravo.


----------



## Gilbertus (8 Juillet 2004)

Et bravo à tous... Mais j'ai un problème    Je suis "nioubie" (c'est comme ça qu'on dit ?!?) et j'ai un retard à rattraper monstre pour lire toutes cette belle "littérature". Du coup je dors plus et j'ai du mal à travailler le jour (oui je bosse aussi    désolé nul n'est parfait !!!)

En tout cas quel talent je me sens tout petit..

PS : Au fait Dieu, le vrai, il regarde.... et il se marre.


----------



## macelene (8 Juillet 2004)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> PS : Au fait Dieu, le vrai, il regarde.... et il se marre.



En tous cas dur de s'absenter ne serait-ce que quelques heures...  on revient et on en a pour toute la nuit...     

*Comme dit Gilbertus on se sent microscopique...     * 
 :rose: 

*Un Immense Bravo à Toutes   :rose: et Tous...  Un Immense régal, une réelle partie de Joie   
:love: du Bonheur     *


----------



## Foguenne (8 Juillet 2004)

Bon, pour le moment j'ai pas mal de boulot mais je vais essayer de me relancer.
Ce thread est bien reparti.   

Bravo Lorna, Bravo Xavier.   

J'essaye de rendre mon devoir pour dimanche.


----------



## Luc G (9 Juillet 2004)

Reste plus qu'à attendre la rencontre improbable de Brad et de la phanthère chez le coiffeur. Je suis sûr que les paparazzi sont déjà en place, affutant leur téléobjectif.   Bon d'accord, l'expression peut prêter à confusion, mais j'ai une excuse : c'est voulu  

PS. Comment ça, Lorna n'est pas coiffeuse. On m'aura menti.


----------



## Spyro (9 Juillet 2004)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> PS : Au fait Dieu, le vrai, il regarde.... et il se marre.


Ouaip mais est-ce qu'il est enregistré et est-ce qu'il donne des coups de boule ?
Paske sinon ça vaut pas.


----------



## Yip (9 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je veux aussi dire un merci particulier à *Luc*. On ne parle jamais de Luc et sans doute est-ce par ce qu'il ne fait pas parler de lui. Il se montre aussi utile que ses capacités le lui permettent dans les forums techniques ; il n'entre jamais dans aucune querelle et parsème le bar de bons mots dont, à mon goût, trop peu sont relevés. Il représente à mes yeux le posteur exemplaire et c'est à ce titre, plus encore que pour ses mots aimables, que je le remercie. Voilà.




J'adhère à 100%, j'ai essayé plusieurs fois de répondre à ses bons mots mais il est vraiment trop fort et j'ai renoncé à atteindre son niveau. Surtout depuis qu'il est dans la lune.


----------



## macmarco (9 Juillet 2004)

> {Refrain:}
> Il portait des culottes, des bottes de moto
> Un blouson de cuir noir avec un aigle sur le dos
> Sa moto qui partait comme un boulet de canon
> ...



  
  
Super, Roberto !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Juillet 2004)

En parlant de cuir noir... ca m'a fait penser à quelque chose...

ici ! 

... Je crois que tu es démasqué DocEvil...  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Lorna ?
> _Je crois que ta stratégie de séduction commence *à porter ses fruits* !!_
> 
> :rose:
> ...




:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:



 en tant que végétarienne, ayant ses convictions personnelles profondément attachées à mon moi intérieur (une chieuse quoi ...mais ça vous l'savez ... :love: .... ) ...je dois dire ...que ... j'aime pas le cuir  


Deuxièmement, j'ai passé *déjà* une nuit sur le palier (pour ceux qui ne suivent pas lire "Chic la réclame")   a essayer de convaincre que NON je n'ai pas envoyé de lettres parfumées, que je ne poste pas des MP zenflamés ... que oui "A..K" est un mythomane ...et toi ...   tu reviens aujourd'hui avec ...avec ...

Grrrrrrr    

Et en plus tu m'appelles *poulette* !!!

Non mais tu réalises un peu oui ???

 :hein: 

PS : en plus il est pas comme ça en vrai Doc, il est plusse bô !!! :love: 

PS2 : je vais me préparer mon sac de couchage et de quoi manger !!! merci Roberto !


----------



## Nephou (9 Juillet 2004)

Roberto : ? ... ? et voilà


----------



## guytantakul (9 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> en plus il est pas comme ça en vrai Doc, il est plusse bô !!!



Je suis bien d'accord avec toi, c'est un très bel homme, notre docevil !
J'ai bien essayé de le lui dire par le passé, mais de la part d'un homme (barbu aussi de surcroit), ces choses-là sont souvent difficiles à dire (sinon à entendre)


----------



## Yip (10 Juillet 2004)

Bravo Rorberto        

et bravo aussi à Lorna pour ses réponses.


Un thread comme ça, ça se remonte discrètement


----------



## Gilbertus (10 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> 
> 
> en tant que végétarienne, ayant ses convictions personnelles profondément attachées à mon moi intérieur



Heureusement qu'elles sont attachées a ton "*TOI*" intérieur. Des convictions qui trainent dehors ça fait desordre...


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juillet 2004)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement qu'elles sont attachées a ton "*TOI*" intérieur. Des convictions qui trainent dehors ça fait desordre...



Des fois qu'on glisse dessus par mégarde


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Des fois qu'on glisse dessus par mégarde



:mouais: j'te vois bien toi, saoûl, glisser sur mes convictions !  :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: j'te vois bien toi, saoûl, glisser sur mes convictions !  :mouais:



Pour qu'elles restent collées à mes baskets, que ça fasse schlap schlap en marchant dans la boite, sous le regard amusé de tout le monde, forcé de les détacher avec mes doigts? oh non merci    il y a ma moralité pour cette usage


----------



## Gilbertus (10 Juillet 2004)

[Mode Petit Larousse Pas Illustré /on] *Lorna* n. f. Créature facétieuse de la faune bigarée des Forums MacGé. [Mode Petit Larousse Pas Illustré /off]

[Mode Cousteau / on] Il semblerait qu'un seul spécimen de Lorna ait été rescencé actuellement. Tous les spécialistes se posent la question si c'est un bien ou un mal... Bien que herbivore cet être est capable de se faire les dents sur des individus aux caractéristiques similaires. 

Bien qu'attaché à une autre créature, la Lorna cause des troubles plus ou moins durables sur d'autre membres de la Faune Forumesque. [Mode Cousteau / off]

[Mode Colombo / on] "Faut qu'j'en parle à ma femme..." [Mode Colombo / off]


----
Etudiant en faune et Flore Forum MaGé - Tout compléments d'information pour mes recherches et le bienvenue, veuillez contactez le secrétatrait, Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2004)




----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Juillet 2004)

... tant que Amok n'y est pas!    excellent!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2004)




----------



## macelene (10 Juillet 2004)

Olalalala        

Dieu seul sait qui tu vas pouvoir rencontrer à cette heure là...    



:love: trop bon....


----------



## Kak (10 Juillet 2004)

C'est le loup qui va se faire manger oui!!

Faudrait pas qu'il traine dans les parages


----------



## macmarco (11 Juillet 2004)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> [Mode Petit Larousse Pas Illustré /on] *Lorna* n. f. Créature facétieuse de la faune bigarée des Forums MacGé. [Mode Petit Larousse Pas Illustré /off]
> 
> [Mode Cousteau / on] Il semblerait qu'un seul spécimen de Lorna ait été rescencé actuellement. Tous les spécialistes se posent la question si c'est un bien ou un mal... Bien que herbivore cet être est capable de se faire les dents sur des individus aux caractéristiques similaires.
> 
> ...


----------



## macmarco (11 Juillet 2004)

Vraiment trop bon Lorna !     
  


  :love:


----------



## Luc G (11 Juillet 2004)

Lorna qui se lance dans l'autobiographie, c'est trop bon. Et quel talent dans la démythification.     

PS. Roberto, le doc, c'est un cousin de Marlon ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2004)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> [Mode Petit Larousse Pas Illustré /on] *Lorna* n. f. Créature facétieuse de la faune bigarée des Forums MacGé. [Mode Petit Larousse Pas Illustré /off]
> 
> [Mode Cousteau / on] Il semblerait qu'un seul spécimen de Lorna ait été rescencé actuellement. Tous les spécialistes se posent la question si c'est un bien ou un mal... Bien que herbivore cet être est capable de se faire les dents sur des individus aux caractéristiques similaires.
> 
> ...



:affraid:

Mais j'avais pas vu ça (prise par quelques petits trucs à poster  )

Ben euh ... 

Ch'uis émue c'est la première fois que je fais l'objet d'études ...  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Lorna qui se lance dans l'autobiographie, c'est trop bon. Et quel talent dans la démythification.




 merci ... ça m'encourage ça !!!


Et merci aux autres aussi !  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juillet 2004)

Bravo Lorna


----------



## Foguenne (11 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

>


Bravo.


----------



## Amok (11 Juillet 2004)

C'est pas une fin, ca! Et la suite?!


----------



## macelene (11 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas une fin, ca! Et la suite?!





Le trident, le trident...    

à défaut du fouet


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas une fin, ca! Et la suite?!



Elle n'a pas osé raconter la suite, de peur de rester encore une nuit dehors  :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juillet 2004)

Qu'ajouter de plus Lorna: magnifique, la suite, la suite...  

PS: pour Amok, bonne nuit.


----------



## Amok (11 Juillet 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Le trident, le trident...
> 
> à défaut du fouet



Les deux, c'est possible?!

[PRIVATE]



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> PS: pour Amok, bonne nuit.




Ah, quand meme! 

[/PRIVATE]


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juillet 2004)

Ah!  C'est ici qu'on dit bonne nuit ce soir,   alors bonne nuit à tous


----------



## loudjena (11 Juillet 2004)

Voilà, comme ça ici on ne risque pas de se faire tej pour des histoires d'horaires 
Alors bonne nuit 

_ Bonne nuit Amok _   :sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juillet 2004)

y a le wifi dans la forêt mainant?


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> y a le wifi dans la forêt mainant?




 C'est le trident qui sert d'antenne


----------



## Bassman (11 Juillet 2004)

Bravo Lorna, c'est magnifique


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juillet 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas une fin, ca! Et la suite?!



Merci merci merci à toutes zé à tous !

 A la demande générale de la foule macgéenne ... je me suis vue dans l'obligation de modifier certaines choses ...

Ainsi, vous pourrez constater que j'ai changé la dernière vignette ...le mot *fin* à  été remplacé par * à suivre*  

Maintenant il ne me reste plus qu'à coucher (et oh finissez la fin de la phrase   avant de vous emballer) ... à coucher sur papier, euh sur l'écran les suites de mes aventures chaperonnesques !

  

PS : j'en appelle à votre générosité ... les nuits dehors c'est pas facile !   
 :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> PS : j'en appelle à votre générosité ... les nuits dehors c'est pas facile !
> :mouais:



Tiens du café, je peux pas te bouler pour l'instant  :love:

ps: me manque encore un ptit bout de p.o.r.n.  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tiens du café, je peux pas te bouler pour l'instant  :love:



Amène le thermo rempli j'en aurais besoin c'te nuit !  :mouais:   

PS : rendez-vous au 2 254è arbre en partant de la gauche ...  :mouais: enfin 2 254è ou 1 247è ...  :hein: ...

 :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juillet 2004)

Je peux t'héberger dans ma tanière si tu veux


----------



## macmarco (11 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


  Arf© !!!   
  C'est MackieSchwarzy !!!!!   
  
  Bravo Tibo !  :love:


----------



## Gilbertus (11 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

>



Excellentissime, Lorna. Voilà de quoi enrichir mes dossiers de recherches.....


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2004)




----------



## supermoquette (11 Juillet 2004)

'xcellent, j'espère que Lo te laisse rentrer un moment pour te reposer


----------



## macmarco (11 Juillet 2004)

Bon, Lorna, pas si vite !
  Mon coudboulator n'arrive pas à suivre !!!!


----------



## macinside (11 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

>



moi j'ai trouvé le suite ...


----------



## macmarco (11 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai trouvé le suite ...


   
  Bien vu Mackie !


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Juillet 2004)

une seule chose à dire, continuez à nous faire rire  :love:


----------



## Gilbertus (11 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai trouvé le suite ...



Trop bon   ! Je verrais bien une petite dérive X-Filiennes.....


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai trouvé le suite ...



 :hein: mais euuuh MAickie on ne touche pas à MON histoire !!!!   


La halo lumineux suggérait effectivement une présence ... une présence ... 

Mais la suite laisse-la moi ! 
(bon faut que je l'écrive d'abord! :sick: )


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bon, Lorna, pas si vite !
> Mon coudboulator n'arrive pas à suivre !!!!



 toute façon le temps a l'air de s'arranger ...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour le moment j'ai pas mal de boulot mais je vais essayer de me relancer.
> Ce thread est bien reparti.
> 
> Bravo Lorna, Bravo Xavier.
> ...



   

quoiqu'il reste encore 6 heures ...


----------



## macinside (11 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :hein: mais euuuh MAickie on ne touche pas à MON histoire !!!!
> 
> 
> La halo lumineux suggérait effectivement une présence ... une présence ...



tu a embaucher docevil ?


----------



## kamkil (11 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> toute façon le temps a l'air de s'arranger ...


..._ils finirent heureux et eurent beaucoup d'enfants_


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu a embaucher docevil ? :siffl:



On n'embauche pas DocEvil, jeune cerf ! On demande audience d'abord et, après quelques semaines d'attente, on peut éventuellement implorer son aide. Bordel.

P.S. : Bravo, Lorna ! C'est excellent (et en plus ça me permet de prendre des vacances) !


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On n'embauche pas DocEvil, jeune cerf ! On demande audience d'abord et, après quelques semaines d'attente, on peut éventuellement implorer son aide. Bordel.



On dirait du Amok...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2004)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> ..._ils finirent heureux et eurent beaucoup d'enfants_



Mais non je parlais meteo là !!!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On dirait du Amok...



C'est fait pour, mon jeune ami helvète.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On n'embauche pas DocEvil, jeune cerf ! On demande audience d'abord et, après quelques semaines d'attente, on peut éventuellement implorer son aide. Bordel.
> 
> P.S. : Bravo, Lorna ! C'est excellent (et en plus ça me permet de prendre des vacances) !




Tiens ça me rappelle quelqu'un ça ...  :hein:  

pour le PS ...  :rose:  merci !


----------



## Foguenne (11 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> quoiqu'il reste encore 6 heures ...



Comme à l'école, je serais un peu en retard.    
Je veux la suite de ton histoire.


----------



## macinside (11 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On n'embauche pas DocEvil, jeune cerf ! On demande audience d'abord et, après quelques semaines d'attente, on peut éventuellement implorer son aide. Bordel.



faut gaffe, sinon je lance une OPA hostile sur toi


----------



## Gilbertus (11 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> faut gaffe, sinon je lance une OPA hostile sur toi



A mon avis cela rique d'être difficile... ou tout du moins laborieux


----------



## Amok (11 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On dirait du Amok...



Si le message avait été "on dirait du..." à propos d'un post de l'Amok, ma majesté n'aurait même pas répondu et l'auteur aurait connu dans l'heure le chatiment de l'iPod.


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est fait pour, mon jeune ami helvète.



HEu  :mouais: faudrait pas non plus s'imaginer arrivé jeune homme!  :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> faut gaffe, sinon je lance une OPA hostile sur toi




Une ortie pour amibe? Ça ne va pas lui faire grand chose  :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> [...] chatiment de l'iPod.


Qu'est-ce que c'est le châtiment de l'iPod? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Comme à l'école, je serais un peu en retard.
> Je veux la suite de ton histoire.



La suite la suite ... :sick: mais c'est que ça prend du temps ...


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Juillet 2004)

Ah! le processus de la créativité  c'est vraiment très chouette en tout cas, merci de nous faire tant rire Lorna :love:


----------



## macinside (11 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> La suite la suite ... :sick: mais c'est que ça prend du temps ...



je t'ai déjà filer une bonne base


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je t'ai déjà filer une bonne base



 non justement  : trop facile !


----------



## macinside (11 Juillet 2004)

mais si  j'ai déjà le scénario en tête  image, les extraterrestres sont de sorte de loup de l'espace


----------



## Amok (11 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais si  j'ai déjà le scénario en tête  image, les extraterrestres sont de sorte de loup de l'espace



Ce garçon ne vit pas dans le même monde que nous, c'est evident


----------



## Amok (11 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que c'est le châtiment de l'iPod? :love:



 

Ces nioubs....


----------



## macinside (11 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce garçon ne vit pas dans le même monde que nous, c'est evident



lorna m'appel


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce garçon ne vit pas dans le même monde que nous, c'est evident



Ça fait quel effet d'être pris pour un loup de la zone 41?


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> lorna m'appel



Mackie!  Mais tu as fumé des cigarettes en chocolat ou alors tu as bu du champomy!


----------



## Bassman (11 Juillet 2004)

Pfou mignone la Lorna    

Mackie arrete de sniffer des pepites de chocolat


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2004)

Bon Mackie t'as fini tes conneries oui ???  :mouais:  :mouais: 


Comme j'ai "bien" travaillé ...je vous envoie la suite ! 

 :love:    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2004)




----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Juillet 2004)

En voilà une rencontre  Lo ferait bien de venir te chercher avant que Johnny t'emmène


----------



## macmarco (12 Juillet 2004)

Lorna !!!!! 
   C'est magnifique !!! 
   Wahou !!! 
   Bravissimo !   

   :love:


----------



## cecil (12 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait quel effet d'être pris pour un loup de la zone 41?



Bonjour Tib. 

Non je crois plutôt que cela est la zone 51 

A+ Tib.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Juillet 2004)

Oui, bien sûr  Merci d'avoir rectifié


----------



## Kak (12 Juillet 2004)

Génial ta bio, Lorna  

Quel suspence!!   

Tiens voilà un coup de boule 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(je n'est plus le droit de t'en donner un vrai :hein: )

 :love:


----------



## IceandFire (12 Juillet 2004)

Je rejoint une fois de plus mon ami marco : top moumoutte Sleepy lorna  
mes compliments....


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2004)

:love:  Merci à tous ...   

Si comprends bien j'ai du boulot quoi ! :sick:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :love: Merci à tous ...
> Si comprends bien j'ai du boulot quoi ! :sick:


Tais-toi et planche !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tais-toi et planche !!!!!!!!!



 He oh parle-moi meilleurs toi !!!  :hein: 

  j'ai un problème d'inspiration (non Mackie pas la peine de me ressortir le coup des extra terrrestes tes potes !   ) ...

Et je souffre d'un manque de matière "première" ...   

PS : recherche photos de membres de MAcg ... (compromettantes de préférences, mais sans obligation), faire offre de don par MP ...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2004)

:hein: 

Ah ben ...euh ... comment on fait pour effacer un post ...?  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## guytantakul (12 Juillet 2004)

Ouais ! Comment fait-on ?   
Ce matin, j'ai double-posté à cause d'un cafouillage du net et j'aurais bien aimé supprimer l'un des posts (je m'en suis sorti en les éditant, mais bon...)


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> (...) PS : recherche photos de membres de MAcg ... (compromettantes de préférence, mais sans obligation), faire offre de don par MP ...



T'as pas gardé ma liste?  Encore bravo pour ta BD, Lorna.


----------



## Foguenne (12 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> PS : recherche photos de membres de MAcg ... (compromettantes de préférence, mais sans obligation), faire offre de don par MP ...



Va toujours voir ici, là,   3 pages possibles  et deux ici.


----------



## Gilbertus (12 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

>



Alors là de plus en plus fort...  Quel scénario? LA SUITE ! LA SUITE !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas gardé ma liste?  Encore bravo pour ta BD, Lorna.



Si si très précieusement ...    

merci


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Va toujours voir ici, là,   3 pages possibles  et deux ici.



Merci Paul !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Merci Paul !!


Trève de politesses !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Nous, les fans, on attend ... ...  

Ne me dis pas qu'un chaperon rouge, perdu au beau milieu des bois avec de belles chevillettes et une motte de beurre ça ne t'inspire pas .....  

ps : je plaisante hein Lorna ... prends ton temps ... mais pas trop quand même !!!!!!   

:love:


----------



## Nephou (12 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> He oh parle-moi meilleurs toi !!!  :hein:
> 
> j'ai un problème d'inspiration (non Mackie pas la peine de me ressortir le coup des extra terrrestes tes potes !   ) ...
> 
> ...


 http://nephou.free.fr/aesglobal/
http://nephou.free.fr/aesfinnatlas/
http://nephou.free.fr/aesprerima/
http://nephou.free.fr/aeswebo/
http://nephou.free.fr/aesprerima/
http://nephou.free.fr/aesambiances/
http://nephou.free.fr/aesboissons/
http://nephou.free.fr/aesginette107/


----------



## Bassman (12 Juillet 2004)

Bravo pour tous tes tit "nous deux" (plutot "toute seule" d'ailleurs) Lorna


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Trève de politesses !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Nous, les fans, on attend ... ...
> 
> Ne me dis pas qu'un chaperon rouge, perdu au beau milieu des bois avec de belles chevillettes et une motte de beurre ça ne t'inspire pas .....
> ...




 oh ben oh dis, ça s'fait pas comme ça, tout seul, un coup d'trident et hop ... no no no ... ça prend du temps ...  :hein:  

Et puis là je vais avoir la pression ...  :rose: 

 J'aime pas la pression moi !


----------



## Juste en passant (12 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> oh ben oh dis, ça s'fait pas comme ça, tout seul, un coup d'trident et hop ... no no no ... ça prend du temps ... :hein:
> 
> Et puis là je vais avoir la pression ... :rose:
> 
> J'aime pas la pression moi !


Tu préfères une coupe de champ' peut être ? :hein: 

Ca t'aiderai à trouver l'inspiration ?


----------



## Bassman (12 Juillet 2004)

Voui surement mais toi t'as pas le champagne a l'oeil


----------



## Juste en passant (12 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Voui surement mais toi t'as pas le champagne a l'oeil


 Et toi tu as fini de taffer apparemment ;-)


----------



## Bassman (12 Juillet 2004)

J'suis en vacances et je recuperais de la maclan 24h non stop


----------



## Juste en passant (12 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'suis en vacances et je recuperais de la maclan 24h non stop


 Ok. Ok.

Bin, bonjour alors !!!


----------



## Lo1911 (12 Juillet 2004)




----------



## Bassman (12 Juillet 2004)

Mouhhahahahahahhaa

J'en connais un qui va avoir des surprises


----------



## guytantakul (12 Juillet 2004)

Mouarf ! Plié    :love:


----------



## macmarco (12 Juillet 2004)

Arf© !!!!     
  Excellent, Lo !


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juillet 2004)

Excellent Lo...    Tout comptes fait, ça lui va pas mal la moustache à Amok...   :casse:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juillet 2004)

Je proteste  

j'ai deux écrans  

©a m'apprendra à filer de fausses adresses  :love:


----------



## anntraxh (12 Juillet 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

>



J'apprécie (c'est sûr !) les aventures de Lorna au fond des bois, mais les petites "tranches de vie" de Lo ... un régal !!!


----------



## macmarco (12 Juillet 2004)

Tout à fait d'accord avec toi anntraxh ! 
  Du nanan, du nectar ! :love:


----------



## bebert (12 Juillet 2004)

Comme qui dirait : Arfffff !!!  Bravo Lo !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juillet 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Comme qui dirait : Arfffff !!!  Bravo Lo !


Je confirme  : Arffffff !!!


----------



## Lo1911 (12 Juillet 2004)

Euh, au fait, merci !!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2004)

Bon ben dans la famille des "Lo" ... voici la mère ...  je voulais vous montrer la suite de mes aventures, mais pas facile de passer après Lo ...  :hein:


(il est fort hein ...? :love: )

Humhum je me reprends ...

Allez c'est bien parce que c'est vous !!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2004)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juillet 2004)

Et re-Arfffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!!!!       
Vous êtes top !   :love:


----------



## Amok (12 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tout comptes fait, ça lui va pas mal la moustache à Amok...



Web'O, faut consulter : ca vire à l'obsession! 

(Lo : toujours excellent   )

Hé hé, Super : chacun son tour! Le manège tourne!


----------



## Foguenne (12 Juillet 2004)

Lo et Lorna, c'est genial!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Web'O, faut consulter : ca vire à l'obsession!



Ça j'te l'fais pas dire  



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> (Lo : toujours excellent   )



Pareil, plus c'est court mieux c'est :love: 




			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Hé hé, Super : chacun son tour! Le manège tourne!



Hein? j'entend rien? foutu casque de coiffeur


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Lo et Lorna, c'est genial!!!!



Pareil.  C'est vraiment bien.


----------



## Gilbertus (12 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Lo et Lorna, c'est genial!!!!



Tout à fait d'accord et je dirais même plus Lorna and Lo, c'est wonderful bien


----------



## Luc G (12 Juillet 2004)

Moins j'ai le temps de passer, plus je le regrette.   bravo Lorna


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2004)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait d'accord et je dirais même plus Lorna and Lo, c'est wonderful bien



J'ai failli écrire: Corna & Co c'est super  :mouais:  :affraid:


----------



## jpmiss (12 Juillet 2004)

Et voilà... je pars 2 semaines me forger avec application une ceinture abdominale camioneur a faire palir thebig de jalousie a la Viking Beer  et paf! En 4 - 5 pages de ce tradada je me retrouve comme au départ avec des carrés de chocolat tellement je me suis marré!
Merci Lorna! Tous ces éfforts pour rien!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2004)

Merci à tous pour vos commentaires  ! 

Alors jpmiss ..., on se fabrique une bouée intégrée pour cet été ...?    

Comme vous m'encouragez (dommage pour vous  ) voici la suite des aventures de la diablotine perdue dans le bois ...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2004)




----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Juillet 2004)

Tu grimpes bien dis-donc !  Mais qui est l'ours ? TheBig ? :mouais:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mais qui est l'ours ? TheBig ? :mouais:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juillet 2004)

Arf ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

>




  tu as raison de protester !!! 

mais non c'est un ours ... quoi ...   ...



Ps pour Tibo : je suis une diablotine de montagne !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2004)

La fille ...

Toutes ces aventures ne laissent pas indiférente ma fille de 3 ans ... poussée par un élan d'inspiration elle a dessiné cet ours  ...et s'est écrié (très fort )

Maman, tu l'as vu mon ours ???

je m'approche : "aaah oui il est beau ton ours, bravo !!!! "

Elle : "moi aussi je sais faire l'ours avec les oreilles, mais pas en bas les oreilles sinon il peut pas téléphoner"

elle est revenue à son dessin, lui a dessiné un troisième oeil colorié ses oreilles et fait un chapeau ... 







Allez comprendre ...  :mouais: 

  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## guytantakul (13 Juillet 2004)

Alors, soit c'est pas un troisième ½il, mais un nez, soit c'est bien thebig


----------



## guytantakul (13 Juillet 2004)

Remarque, à 3 ans, avec une maman à trident, 3 yeux, ça me parait pas déraisonnable


----------



## tomtom (13 Juillet 2004)

Excellente cette histoire  

Bravo Lorna


----------



## macmarco (13 Juillet 2004)

Ouaaarrrff, arf, ouf, ouf !!!   
  La 'ache !!!!
  Houhouhouhou !  
  Ouf ! :rateau:
  C'est trop bon !
  Bravissimo, Lorna !   

  :love:


  PS : Joli coup de crayon, ta fille !!!


----------



## guytantakul (13 Juillet 2004)

oui, j'aime beaucoup la bouche tracée d'un trait déterminé  :love:

... euh ... à moins que celà ne soit la ceinture (dans le cas où le 3e ½il avec les cils ne serait qu'une bouche ouverte avec des dents...) :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> oui, j'aime beaucoup la bouche tracée d'un trait déterminé  :love:



*déterminé* c'est le mot qui lui va assez bien !  :mouais: 


  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2004)

arg on peut pas faire la grass'mat' sans que vous postiez quelque chose de drôle, vous êtes intenables  :love: 

c'est vrai qu'il rappelle quelqu'un cet ours


----------



## Bassman (13 Juillet 2004)

C'est vrai ca, on peut pu pieuter tranquillou ici


----------



## Yip (13 Juillet 2004)

Stop Lorna ! J'ai mal au pouce  :rose:     


Bravo pour la montée rapide dans l'arbre, un petit saut de Tarzan maintenant ?   


(Psst       ) ouille !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2004)

Merci Yip !!!

    

(j'ai mal au cou moi maintenant  )


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2004)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Stop Lorna ! J'ai mal au pouce  :rose:



Ah hum, tu fais quoi avec?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> c'est vrai qu'il rappelle quelqu'un cet ours








on parle de moi     

_merci Lorna_  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> on parle de moi
> 
> _merci Lorna_  :love:



  heu ...ben... là j'avoue que je comprends pas ...  ... t'es un ours ?


PS :  là toute ressemblance avec des personnes existantes ou ayant existé est le fruit d'une pure coïncidence !


----------



## macmarco (13 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> heu ...ben... là j'avoue que je comprends pas ...  ... t'es un ours ?
> 
> 
> PS :  là toute ressemblance avec des personnes existantes ou ayant existé est le fruit d'une pure coïncidence !





			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ... lé mimi, on dirait un nounours !....


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

>



[mode Lorna blonde on] aaaah ooook ...   [mode Lorna blonde off]

[mode Lorna qui n'est pourtant pas blonde (comme quoi hein !) on ]  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: [mode Lorna qui n'est pourtant pas blonde (comme quoi hein !) off ]


----------



## macmarco (13 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> [mode Lorna blonde on] aaaah ooook ...   [mode Lorna blonde off]
> 
> [mode Lorna qui n'est pourtant pas blonde (comme quoi hein !) on ]  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: [mode Lorna qui n'est pourtant pas blonde (comme quoi hein !) off ]


 

  C'est rien ! C'est la fatigue après un gros travail abattu !


----------



## Spyro (13 Juillet 2004)

Euh je euh






désolé  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## macmarco (13 Juillet 2004)

Bravo Spyro !


----------



## Nexka (15 Août 2004)

Coucou

Bon le 18 aout c'est le premier match du top 16. Et cette année Bayonne est remonté!!! Et affronte les affreux de Paris (stade Français) champion de France en titre, à Bayonne lors de ce match!! 
Is Pegi et moi même avons décidé de vous initier à ce sport pour que vous compreniez bien le match, que bien sur vous allez regarder. Il est diffusé mercredi 18 sur canal+ à 21h!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2004)

Bravo Nexka !   Et, bien évidemment, allez Bayonne ! :love:

_Ils n'ont pas de souci à se faire à l'Aviron, la relève est assurée !_


----------



## tomtom (15 Août 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Coucou
> 
> Bon le 18 aout c'est le premier match du top 16. Et cette année Bayonne est remonté!!! Et affronte les affreux de Paris (stade Français) champion de France en titre, à Bayonne lors de ce match!!
> Is Pegi et moi même avons décidé de vous initier à ce sport pour que vous compreniez bien le match, que bien sur vous allez regarder. Il est diffusé mercredi 18 sur canal+ à 21h!!



Ah ouais  

Le rugby vu sous cet angle, ça a l'air pas mal finalement  

bravo


----------



## Spyro (15 Août 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Coucou
> 
> Bon le 18 aout c'est le premier match du top 16. Et cette année Bayonne est remonté!!! Et affronte les affreux de Paris (stade Français) champion de France en titre, à Bayonne lors de ce match!!
> Is Pegi et moi même avons décidé de vous initier à ce sport pour que vous compreniez bien le match, que bien sur vous allez regarder. Il est diffusé mercredi 18 sur canal+ à 21h!!




Mais à aucun moment vous ne donnez le nom du sport dont il est question.
Parce que moi "top 16", "ballon", "plaquer" ça ne me parle pas beaucoup.

Ah quoique, si en fait "affreux" ça semble se référer au rugby. J'ai bon ?


----------



## Nexka (15 Août 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Mais à aucun moment vous ne donnez le nom du sport dont il est question.
> Parce que moi "top 16", "ballon", "plaquer" ça ne me parle pas beaucoup.
> 
> Ah quoique, si en fait "affreux" ça semble se référer au rugby. J'ai bon ?




Pfffff arfff   Carton rouge pour Spyro, du coup t'es obligé de matter le match!! Tu me feras un résumé!!!!


----------



## anntraxh (15 Août 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Coucou
> 
> Bon le 18 aout c'est le premier match du top 16. Et cette année Bayonne est remonté!!! Et affronte les affreux de Paris (stade Français) champion de France en titre, à Bayonne lors de ce match!!
> Is Pegi et moi même avons décidé de vous initier à ce sport pour que vous compreniez bien le match, que bien sur vous allez regarder. Il est diffusé mercredi 18 sur canal+ à 21h!!




ouéééééé ! bravo Nexka ... et hop ! un coudboule ... heuu ça existe, ça en rugby ???


----------



## macmarco (15 Août 2004)

Euh !... :hein:    :mouais: 
Je pige pas... :hein:  :rateau: 
L'*aviron* bayonnais joue au rugby ?  




PS : _Pas la tête ! Pas la tête !_ :casse:  :sick:


----------



## WebOliver (15 Août 2004)

Magnifique Nexka...  :up... 

Sinon, à quand la suite des aventures de Tigg Maigg?   :love:


----------



## sylko (15 Août 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Coucou
> 
> Bon le 18 aout c'est le premier match du top 16. Et cette année Bayonne est remonté!!! Et affronte les affreux de Paris (stade Français) champion de France en titre, à Bayonne lors de ce match!!
> Is Pegi et moi même avons décidé de vous initier à ce sport pour que vous compreniez bien le match, que bien sur vous allez regarder. Il est diffusé mercredi 18 sur canal+ à 21h!!



Ah ben c'est cool, je serais à Biarritz, dès mardi. C'est juste à côté, non?

Je vais aller le voir en live, ce match. J'espère juste qu'il restera des billets.


----------



## Spyro (15 Août 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> du coup t'es obligé de matter le match!! Tu me feras un résumé!!!!


  Heuuuuuu _non_... 

  Par contre je te promets de suivre avec attention vos prochains cours ici même


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben c'est cool, je serais à Biarritz, dès mardi. C'est juste à côté, non?



Ce qui fera de toi le Suisse le plus près d'Orthez !


----------



## Foguenne (15 Août 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Coucou
> 
> Bon le 18 aout c'est le premier match du top 16. Et cette année Bayonne est remonté!!! Et affronte les affreux de Paris (stade Français) champion de France en titre, à Bayonne lors de ce match!!
> Is Pegi et moi même avons décidé de vous initier à ce sport pour que vous compreniez bien le match, que bien sur vous allez regarder. Il est diffusé mercredi 18 sur canal+ à 21h!!



C'est génial, vraiment génial.      

Bravo.


----------



## Foguenne (15 Août 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Euh je euh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bravo Légoman.


----------



## macelene (15 Août 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Coucou
> 
> Bon le 18 aout c'est le premier match du top 16. Et cette année Bayonne est remonté!!! Et affronte les affreux de Paris (stade Français) champion de France en titre, à Bayonne lors de ce match!!
> Is Pegi et moi même avons décidé de vous initier à ce sport pour que vous compreniez bien le match, que bien sur vous allez regarder. Il est diffusé mercredi 18 sur canal+ à 21h!!



Bravo, super quelle classe... 
  on ne loupera pas ce match avec Jules  @ plus :love:


----------



## Bassman (15 Août 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Coucou
> 
> Bon le 18 aout c'est le premier match du top 16. Et cette année Bayonne est remonté!!! Et affronte les affreux de Paris (stade Français) champion de France en titre, à Bayonne lors de ce match!!
> Is Pegi et moi même avons décidé de vous initier à ce sport pour que vous compreniez bien le match, que bien sur vous allez regarder. Il est diffusé mercredi 18 sur canal+ à 21h!!




Excellente Nexka :love:  


Remarque : Tssss le plaquage faut le faire encore plus bas, Soleil garanti    Ma specialité :love:

PS : Allez l'aviron !!!!!!!!! Allez y poussez, poussez, les avant de Bayonne, Allez y  poussez, poussez les avants Bayonais


----------



## Bassman (15 Août 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> ouéééééé ! bravo Nexka ... et hop ! un coudboule ... heuu ça existe, ça en rugby ???



Voui ca existe   mais c'est mal (enfin quand l'arbitre le voit c'est mal   )


----------



## Is Pegui (16 Août 2004)

Et voilà!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2004)

Is Pegui a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà!



Ahhhhh ! Baïgorry... Le beau pays de ma marraine !
_Dieu que c'est donc joli par chez nous !_ (1)
Bravo Is Pegui et Nexka ! _Biba haurrak !_ 

(1) Ça ne veut pas dire que ce n'est pas joli ailleurs...


----------



## macmarco (16 Août 2004)

Is Pegui a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà!




Aaaarrrrfff© !!!   
Excellent !


----------



## Bassman (16 Août 2004)

Trop bon ! Encooooooooooooooooooore


----------



## jpmiss (16 Août 2004)

Is Pegui a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà!


 'viendront pas se plaindre que le terrain est gras apres ca


----------



## Is Pegui (16 Août 2004)

En fait pour aprécier pleinement la photo des moutons sur le terrain, il faut connaître le dessin ci dessous, issu du bouquin "le rugby illustré de A à Z".
Ce dessin est à la definition de "Gazon" avec le commentaire suivant:  


*Gazon: Magnifique chez les Anglo-saxons, le gazon est aléatoire chez nos sudistes.* 








Donc quand l'autre jour j'ai vu le terrain occupé par les moutons, j'ai bien rigolé


----------



## Nexka (16 Août 2004)

Arfff non sorry, c'était moi le message précédent, j'ai oublié de changer le pseudo de mon frérot  :rose:  :rose:  Arrfff


----------



## Bassman (16 Août 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Arfff non sorry, c'était moi le message précédent, j'ai oublié de changer le pseudo de mon frérot  :rose:  :rose:  Arrfff


 Ah ben bravo  

 Qu'on la bannisse


----------



## Foguenne (16 Août 2004)

Is Pegui a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà!




  

Is Pegui, tu fais une entrée remarquée et remarquable dans le bar.
Sois le bienvenu.  

Bravo, c'est génial. (je te coup de boule dès que je peux.  )


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _P... Je viens de découvrir *les Aventures de la Diablotine dans les bois* !_
> :love: :love:
> 
> J'avais loupé ça, ça commençait pile le soir du début de mes vacances, _à mon retour je poste *un sujet exprès* pour savoir ce que j'avais raté, et PERSONNE ME PRÉVIENT ??!!_
> ...



:mouais:  Humhum 

 



Ps : merci quand meme ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Coucou
> 
> Bon le 18 aout c'est le premier match du top 16. Et cette année Bayonne est remonté!!! Et affronte les affreux de Paris (stade Français) champion de France en titre, à Bayonne lors de ce match!!
> Is Pegi et moi même avons décidé de vous initier à ce sport pour que vous compreniez bien le match, que bien sur vous allez regarder. Il est diffusé mercredi 18 sur canal+ à 21h!!



   Bravo Nexka et Is pegi !!!!   ​


----------



## macmarco (17 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  Humhum



Vi ! 
Il me semblait aussi !


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

Et pan le roberto, il tournera 7 fois la langue dans la bouche de ses secretaires avant de parler


----------



## Nephou (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et pan le roberto, il tournera 7 fois la langue dans la bouche de ses secretaires avant de parler


 Le problème c'est qu'il a pas de secrétaire (on dit assistante de nos jours) même pas  un taille crayon alors...


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

[mode gromatcho qu'il n'est pas]
 ah "secretaire" c'est pas pareil que "taille crayon" ???  
 [/mode gromatchoqu'il ne sera jamais]


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Ouch.*
> _Bon sang de bon sang de bonsoir de bon sang !_
> 
> Ahem.
> ...



 :mouais: dis donc j'espère que tu t'en sors mieux quand tu essaies d'expliquer à ta femme la présence d'une photo d'une jolie blonde dans ton portefeuille ...


----------



## macmarco (17 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: dis donc j'espère que tu t'en sors mieux quand tu essaies d'expliquer à ta femme la présence d'une photo d'une jolie blonde dans ton portefeuille ...



  
MDR
  



_'scuse, Roberto, mais ça me fait rire !_


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2004)

shienne?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> shienne?


...shieuse ???


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Ah la s... !_
> 
> :hein:
> :mouais:




la quoi ?   

La ...  :hein: sole ... non la ... salamandre ...? non ... la ... non ....    pas ça quand même ???

la shalope ? ????  :affraid: 

Ben vi et fière de l'être ..; toutes des shalopes ces shiennes !


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

la sake souille ???


----------



## macelene (17 Août 2004)

Le problème c'est qu'il n'a * plus, nada... *  de secrétaire (on dit assistante de nos jours) même pas  un taille crayon alors...

D'ailleurs, ya un de ces B... dans son bureau    
Tous les crayons sont mal taillés


----------



## Nephou (17 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Le problème c'est qu'il n'a * plus, nada... *  de secrétaire (on dit assistante de nos jours) même pas  un taille crayon alors...
> 
> D'ailleurs, ya un de ces B... dans son bureau
> Tous les crayons sont mal taillés


 on ne dit pas "un*e* de ces B..." ?


----------



## Nephou (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> [mode gromatcho qu'il n'est pas]
> ah "secretaire" c'est pas pareil que "taille crayon" ???
> [/mode gromatchoqu'il ne sera jamais]


  Dans mes bras toi qui comprend tous mes "demi-mots" :love:


----------



## Spyro (17 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Ah la s... !_


àh la Samaritaine, on trouve tout ce qu'on veut ?


----------



## macelene (17 Août 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> on ne dit pas "un*e* de ces B..." ?


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Dans mes bras toi qui comprend tous mes "demi-mots" :love:


 Tant que tu mets pas la langue j'suis d'accord 

 C'est que je suis pas un Troll facile


----------



## macelene (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tant que tu ne mets que  la langue j'suis d'accord



ben heureusement


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

De quoi je me mele ???


----------



## macelene (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> De quoi je me mêle ???



ben de    rien ...


----------



## Nexka (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et pan le roberto, il tournera 7 fois la langue dans la bouche de ses secretaires avant de parler





			
				Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tant que tu mets pas la langue j'suis d'accord


Bon vous arretez de mettre vos langues partout voui!!!!??? :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

C'est pourtant pas la chaleur de Paris qui la fait sortir


----------



## Nephou (17 Août 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon vous arretez de mettre vos langues partout voui!!!!??? :mouais: :mouais:


 Jalouse


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2004)




----------



## Nephou (17 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Comment faire exploser sa boite à MP.*
> _Leçon n° 2 :_


 preum's preum's


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

bon ben deuze alors


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Si ça vous fait rien je passe avant le coco d' la com' et le primate poilu._
> Merci.


 Trop tard


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Août 2004)

Oui ???

qui m'appelle ??

Le CcM reste... à votre disposition...


----------



## Nexka (17 Août 2004)

Hmm hmmm   Siouplait.... :hein: Mon petit frère de 14 ans traine sur le forum maintenant... :rose: :rose: ALORS DU CALME PLEASE!!!!!! 
   Que je garde encore un peu l'image de la grande soeur sage et adulée.... :mouais: 


Arfff


----------



## anntraxh (17 Août 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Hmm hmmm   Siouplait.... :hein: Mon petit frère de 14 ans traine sur le forum maintenant... :rose: :rose: ALORS DU CALME PLEASE!!!!!!
> Que je garde encore un peu l'image de la grande soeur sage et adulée.... :mouais:
> 
> 
> Arfff



mpfffffffffmouahahahaha ... ! 

oups ! 

je sors ...ok je sors !


----------



## macmarco (17 Août 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Hmm hmmm   Siouplait.... :hein: Mon petit frère de 14 ans traine sur le forum maintenant... :rose: :rose: ALORS DU CALME PLEASE!!!!!!
> Que je garde encore un peu l'image de la grande soeur sage et a*ci*dulée.... :mouais:
> 
> 
> Arfff


----------



## Spyro (17 Août 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Que je garde encore un peu l'image de la grande soeur sage et adulée.... :mouais:


La grande soeur a du lait ? :hein:
Tu lui donnes le biberon ?? 

_Je pige rien à ce ki racontent sur ce forum moi_


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Hmm hmmm   Siouplait.... :hein: Mon petit frère de 14 ans traine sur le forum maintenant... :rose: :rose: ALORS DU CALME PLEASE!!!!!!
> Que je garde encore un peu l'image de la grande soeur sage et adulée.... :mouais:
> 
> 
> Arfff



n'est ce point trop tard ??


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Oui ???
> qui m'appelle ??
> Le CcM reste... à votre disposition...



    ... reste un peu ! tu pourrais m'être utile en cas d'éventuelle défaillance !!!!!!      :love:


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

Tiens tu es là toi. 
Je te croyais en "congés" jusqu'à jeudi !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Tiens tu es là toi.
> Je te croyais en "congés" jusqu'à jeudi !


euh ! je poste en catimini ......  :rateau: 
ps pour bebert : non je ne poste pas avec Cathy en mini  ...   ... c'est une simple expression !   :love:


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> non je ne poste pas avec Cathy en mini  ...


Mais si Cathy veut venir me voir avec sa mini, moi je suis d'accord !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Mais si Cathy veut venir me voir avec sa mini, moi je suis d'accord !


...pour que tu lui fasses peur avec ton défibrilateur à turgescence variable ??????  
On les connaît à la MGZ ! :love:


----------



## Hurrican (18 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...pour que tu lui fasses peur avec ton défibrilateur à turgescence variable ??????
> On les connaît à la MGZ ! :love:


Tsss, jaloux ! 
Non elle n'ont pas peur, et même elles en redemandent !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...pour que tu lui fasses peur avec ton défibrilateur à turgescence variable ??????
> On les connaît à la MGZ ! :love:



le modéle à turgegasoil fume beaucoup (surtout lors des demarrages à froid)... il n'est pas aussi bon niveau performances mais pour les longs trajets c'est économiquement interressant...


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

il a un cycle plus lent aussi


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

Pis ca fait mal quand ca tourne trop vite


----------



## Spyro (18 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... !
> _C'est mieux en tout cas que la *Meuseul Verchionne* !_
> :hein:
> Avec des chambres réalésées et un gicleur high perf' on fait des foudroyants _burnes out..._ Mais attention quand on lui tire trop sur la gueule ça explose.
> _Et puis gonfler le moulin c'est pas bon pour l'endurance. On se retrouve au stand sans arrêt !_


Je comprends de moins en moins ce qu'il raconte. :mouais: 
Je ferais mieux de retourner bosser.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... !
> _C'est mieux en tout cas que la *Meuseul Verchionne* !_
> :hein:
> Avec des chambres réalésées et un gicleur high perf' on fait des foudroyants _burnes out..._ Mais attention quand on lui tire trop sur la gueule ça explose.
> _Et puis gonfler le moulin c'est pas bon pour l'endurance. On se retrouve au stand sans arrêt !_





On reconnait tout de suite ceux qui savent bricoler les mains sous le capot...   
 :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 
 
Tention aux Burnes out.... ca brule le caoutchouc inutilement...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

>



On peut ne pas aimer, mais je n'ai pas trouvé mieux dans les trois dernières pages...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2004)

En exclusivité ...toujours pour vous, Macgéennes et Macgéens !


----------



## WebOliver (19 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> En exclusivité ...toujours pour vous, Macgéennes et Macgéens !   (...)




Excellent Lorna.


----------



## supermoquette (19 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> En exclusivité ...toujours pour vous, Macgéennes et Macgéens !


on n'avait pas dit "pas de vie privée"?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> on n'avait pas dit "pas de vie privée"?






Quand on veut être une star, on dit adieu à sa vie privée !!!


----------



## macmarco (19 Août 2004)

Bravo Lorna !


----------



## Is Pegui (1 Septembre 2004)

Ouais bravo


----------



## Foguenne (1 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> En exclusivité ...toujours pour vous, Macgéennes et Macgéens !



Héhéhéhéhéhhééhéhéhéhéhéhhéhéhéhéhhééh!


----------



## Bassman (1 Septembre 2004)

Mouhahhahahaha   


Lorna, un pb avec les Hardos ???


----------



## Juste en passant (1 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Mouhahhahahaha
> 
> 
> Lorna, un pb avec les Hardos ???


On dit :

"avec les graisseux".


----------



## macmarco (1 Septembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> On dit :
> 
> "avec les graisseux".


  Oulà !
  On dirait que t'as envie de te faire dégraisser la couenne, toi !


----------



## Bassman (1 Septembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> On dit :
> 
> "avec les graisseux".


 'Tention j'pourrais passer te frotter les cotes moi


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Mouhahhahahaha
> 
> 
> Lorna, un pb avec les Hardos ???



 :hein: Et ben Bassman, on se réveille ???

ça fait longtemps que j'l'ai posté ce truc !   

Et pour répondre à ta question ... ouais j'ai un problème avec les hard rockers ... ça passe pas entre eux et moi, ché pas pourquoi ...


----------



## Bassman (1 Septembre 2004)

[mode chuchote] C'est p'tet pasque y'a Lo [/mode chuchote]


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :hein: Et ben Bassman, on se réveille ???
> 
> ça fait longtemps que j'l'ai posté ce truc !
> 
> Et pour répondre à ta question ... ouais j'ai un problème avec les hard rockers ... ça passe pas entre eux et moi, ché pas pourquoi ...


eux aussi ils te trouvent chieuse ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> eux aussi ils te trouvent chieuse ?



Ah ben vi c'est réciproque !   
Le hard rock ça me ... :hein: mais pourtant le hard core ... là ça me ... :love:  

Alors pour résumer j'aime pas _les hardeurs _ sauf certains !


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben vi c'est réciproque !
> Le hard rock ça me ... :hein: mais pourtant le hard core ... là ça me ... :love:
> 
> Alors pour résumer j'aime pas _les hardeurs _ sauf certains !



tu veux mon numéro de téléphone ??  :love:  :love:


----------



## Bassman (1 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben vi c'est réciproque !
> Le hard rock ça me ... :hein: mais pourtant le hard core ... là ça me ... :love:
> 
> Alors pour résumer j'aime pas _les hardeurs _ sauf certains !



Oula la miss, tu confond Hardos : fan de metal (heavy pour ma part, qui reste dans le soft donc) et Hardeurs : acteur de film porno (ca moi pas etre)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Oula la miss, tu confond Hardos : fan de metal (heavy pour ma part, qui reste dans le soft donc) et Hardeurs : acteur de film porno (ca moi pas etre)



ben non je _plaisantais_ ...   tu vois genre jeu de mots (bon peut-être minable) ...  :rose:

Houyoou Bassman, faut pas t'emballer comme ça !


----------



## guytantakul (1 Septembre 2004)

Attends bass, avec ton isight et ta peluche... Mmmmh ? 
C'est pas du hard, je te l'accorde (en mi - ouf, comme c'est mauvais)


----------



## Bassman (1 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> (en mi - ouf, comme c'est mauvais)



Sylvain Mi-Ouf ???? le magicien ??


----------



## poildep (18 Novembre 2004)

Souvenez-vous (moi j'me souviens pas j'étais pas là). C'était cet été. Lorna cherchait désespérément son chemin en forêt pour retrouver Lo qui l'avait abandonnée...





Le dernier épisode de ses aventures se terminait dans un suspense épouvantable et la réalisatrice promettait une suite...






Qu'en est-il aujourd'hui ? 





​

Fallait pas me montrer ça, Lorna ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Souvenez-vous (moi j'me souviens pas j'étais pas là). C'était cet été. Lorna cherchait désespérément son chemin en forêt pour retrouver Lo qui l'avait abandonnée...
> 
> 
> Le dernier épisode de ses aventures se terminait dans un suspense épouvantable et la réalisatrice promettait une suite...
> ...



 :hein: 



 


 :mouais: 


 :rose: 


 :sick: 


 



 Heuuuuuuu ... uuuui ? c'est à quel sujet ? ...

Heuuu ben , c'est à dire que ...comment expliquer ça ... c'est à dire que ! bon. humhum, en fait !
Ben , et puis .... 


Voila quoi  :rateau: 


 :mouais: Sale traitre !  :mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Novembre 2004)

Je peux jouer avec vous ?


----------



## mado (18 Novembre 2004)

Merci Poildep  

Moi non plus je n'étais pas là cet été..





Dis Lorna  :mouais:

Pour le week-end à Pau, finalement je vais aller dormir à l'hôtel je crois...  



parce que Lo, tu vois, y'm'fait un peu peur, mais tu lui dis rien surtout, hein, promis, juré craché?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Merci Poildep
> 
> Moi non plus je n'étais pas là cet été..
> 
> ...



Ben non y'à les bois !    T'en fais pas pour Lo  :mouais: j'me suis fait des potes dans le bois (depuis le temps), il fera pas le malin devant une armée de ragondins en colère !!!     

Toujours intéressée ...? 

:love:


PS : sinon Poildep, j'ai compris le message   j'vais voir c'que je peux faire !


----------



## poildep (18 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> PS : sinon Poildep, j'ai compris le message


Ah, t'as compris ! J'avais peur que ce soit pas clair. 



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> j'vais voir c'que je peux faire !


:love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ah, t'as compris ! J'avais peur que ce soit pas clair.



ben tu sais le casfque, ça réduit mon champ de vision ...et de compréhension aussi !


----------



## macmarco (18 Novembre 2004)

Alors, donc,
 on en était là :




























 Et après ?


​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> ...Et après ?



ça continu comme ça... 
  






Et après ?


----------



## Nexka (18 Novembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> ça continu comme ça...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oohhh c'est trop mignon  :love:  :love:  C'est quoi?  :love:


----------



## squarepusher (18 Novembre 2004)

[séquence la vie des animaux]un ragondin, ca vit dans les rivieres les étangs tout ça tout ça [ /séquence la vie des animaux  ]


----------



## lumai (18 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> [séquence la vie des animaux]un ragondin, ca vit dans les rivieres les étangs tout ça tout ça [ /séquence la vie des animaux ]


 Beurk !
 J'ai horreur de ça 
 ça ressemble à un rat géant !


----------



## squarepusher (18 Novembre 2004)

il parait que c'est trés bon à manger


----------



## lumai (18 Novembre 2004)

Brrrr !!!
 :sick:

Quelle idée !!!


----------



## squarepusher (18 Novembre 2004)

on en fait aussi de trés beaux manteaux de fourure!


----------



## lumai (18 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> on en fait aussi de trés beaux manteaux de fourure!


 Un manteau en poil de rat 
_très peu pour moi _


----------



## Bassman (18 Novembre 2004)

Et c'est cousin avec le Capibara ("la vache des rivieres" je crois) animal d'argentine.


----------



## squarepusher (18 Novembre 2004)

c'est grand comme un poney ce genre de rat là 






 ça va devenir le thread des rongeurs ici !!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Qu'en est-il aujourd'hui ?




Bon bon bon on se calme ici, je vois que mes ragondins, vous ont fait faire quelques recherches sur google !   

Alors la suite ? 

Benvala ...  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

PS : je me suis rendue compte qu'il y à quelques détails à revoir ... :rose: là j'ai pas le temps rholalala je vais être en retard à la réunion :affraid: je verrais ça ... Après )


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Novembre 2004)




----------



## poildep (18 Novembre 2004)

:love:


----------



## macmarco (18 Novembre 2004)

Génial Lorna !!!     
  
 :love:


----------



## guytantakul (18 Novembre 2004)

Vi ! Ca pète ! (je suis content d'être venu dans ce thread, dis-donc  )

ps : je dis ça, parce que ces temps-ci, c'est pas trop la joie, niveau "forums macG", à mon grand regret, d'ailleurs...


----------



## guytantakul (18 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Vi ! Ca pète ! (je suis content d'être venu dans ce thread, dis-donc  )
> 
> ps : je dis ça, parce que ces temps-ci, c'est pas trop la joie, niveau "forums macG", à mon grand regret, d'ailleurs...



Je parle de ma participation, pas du contenu, bien évidemment...


----------



## anntraxh (18 Novembre 2004)

merci, Lorna ...


----------



## lumai (18 Novembre 2004)

Wouaaa !
 He beh !
 Y s'en passe des choses dans tes montagnes  


 Euuh, rassure moi... Lo... Il avait bien vu que c'était une ourse... et pas un ours mal léché qui en avait après sa diablotine ??? 

 Parce qu'il a l'air  pas commode quand on y touche à sa diablotine...


----------



## Spyro (18 Novembre 2004)

J'en connais qui sont déçus par cette suite.
_Et c'est tant pis pour eux, c'est pas moi qui vais les plaindre _


----------



## poildep (18 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> J'en connais qui sont déçus par cette suite​



    

Et ceux-là, tu les connais ? 






:love:​


----------



## mado (18 Novembre 2004)

Pour Lorna.

Et ses co-sénaristes.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

>



Le bon vieux temps, c'est pas trop mon truc. Je préfère penser que le meilleur est à venir, même s'il faut toujours s'attendre au pire... 

En attendant, bravo à toi, ainsi qu'à Lorna et Spyro.  :love:


----------



## mado (18 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Le bon vieux temps, c'est pas trop mon truc. Je préfère penser que le meilleur est à venir, même s'il faut toujours s'attendre au pire...
> 
> En attendant, bravo à toi, ainsi qu'à Lorna et Spyro.  :love:



Ça ressemble à un passage de témoin.   
Plutôt sympa.


----------



## macelene (18 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Et ceux-là, tu les connais ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



les inséparables ?   

 Poildep :love:


----------



## semac (18 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Et ceux-là, tu les connais ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wwwheeeuuuuuuuuuh, ils se connaissent   :hein: 

ça alors :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

Merci à toutes et à tous !   :rose:  :rose: 

Mais pourquoi je me suis relancée là-dedans ...  :mouais: 
Ah vii le p'tit roux   

Je passais juste pour vous remercier, là je pars me re recoucher  



Hey Poildep ?


----------



## poildep (19 Novembre 2004)

Pas si p'tit que ça, le roux. 

Merci Lorna   :love:


----------



## WebOliver (19 Novembre 2004)

J'avais loupé la suite des aventures de Lorna...   :love:  

TheBig j'adore cette photo...     Préparez-vous à recevoir des coups de boule.


----------



## poildep (19 Novembre 2004)

Et Tigg Maigg, que devient-il ? 

  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Novembre 2004)

Arrrffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!            :love:


----------



## WebOliver (19 Novembre 2004)




----------



## anntraxh (19 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Et Tigg Maigg, que devient-il ?
> 
> :love:



héhé ...   joli travail !!!  :love:


----------



## macmarco (19 Novembre 2004)

Miam, miam !!! :love:
 Ca m'a l'air bien reparti tout ça !! 

 Bravo Webo et poildep !!!


----------



## tomtom (19 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Et Tigg Maigg, que devient-il ?
> 
> :love:



Il à bien grandit en tout cas


----------



## anntraxh (19 Novembre 2004)




----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Novembre 2004)

Dis-donc il a mangé des fortifiants Tigg, il tient à peine sur son banc   

Webo Thebig penseur, il fallait le trouver


----------



## WebOliver (19 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Dis-donc il a mangé des fortifiants Tigg, il tient à peine sur son banc
> 
> Webo Thebig penseur, il fallait le trouver



J'aime beaucoup cette photo de TheBig... Il a l'air très con... s... non, centré...


----------



## poildep (19 Novembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

>


 comme *FIGURANT* ?    

Une star de mon envergure ? 


    :love:


----------



## macelene (19 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> comme *FIGURANT* ?
> 
> Une star de mon envergure ?
> 
> ...



En Guest Star :love: je le verrais plutôt  :style:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

>


que fait-il avec un paquet de Rizzla longues feuilles ?


----------



## poildep (19 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> que fait-il avec un paquet de Rizzla longues feuilles ?


 Elles sont courtes, ces feuilles ! 

_Ceci dit elle collent. Et comme disait leur vieille pub : "une Rizzla colle, deux Rizzla se collent, trois Rizzla décollent"._    :love:


----------



## poildep (19 Novembre 2004)

Bon, faut trouver aut'chose.


:love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Et Tigg Maigg, que devient-il ?
> 
> :love:



 :love:  :love:     :love:  :love: 

 comme dirait ma fille : " Waouuu trop bien fait !"  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

>



  Et meeerde j'ai pas le décodeur belge moi !  :rose:  :hein:  :rateau:     

Anntraxh ...  :love: 


PS : et bravo aussi à Spyro  :rose: j'ai oublié de le signaler, et WebO aussi !   
PS2 : vous me pardonnerez je ne suis pas dans mon état normal aujourd'hui  :mouais:  :rose:


----------



## poildep (19 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> PS2 : vous me pardonnerez je ne suis pas dans mon état normal aujourd'hui  :mouais:  :rose:


Tu es toute pardonnée, mais c'est quoi ton état *normal* ? 



_aïe ! non ! pas le trident ! aïe !_


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Tu es toute pardonnée, mais c'est quoi ton état *normal* ?
> 
> 
> 
> _aïe ! non ! pas le trident ! aïe !_



 justement dans mon état *normal* je t'aurais défrisé avec mon trident !     

 Mais là en fait je n'en ferai rien


----------



## lumai (19 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> justement dans mon état *normal* je t'aurais défrisé avec mon trident !


 Vouaa !!!
 Il fait aussi fer à défriser ton trident ???


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Vouaa !!!
> Il fait aussi fer à défriser ton trident ???



 c'est un trident multifonctions !

En vrac quelques exemples d'usage :
fer à défriser, fourche (pratique l'automne), paneau de signalisation, arme de disusasion passive, brochette pour tout barbecue,"barette" à cheveux, peigne etc ... (peigne à myrtilles aussi, enfin peigne à melon en fait  )


----------



## Spyro (19 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> c'est un trident multifonctions !


AHA !
Je comprends tout maintenant !
Tu es SUISSE !  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> AHA !
> Je comprends tout maintenant !
> Tu es SUISSE !  :affraid:  :affraid:



  voila comme les couteaux (suisses) je suis un concentré de bonnes choses (pratiques)


----------



## WebOliver (19 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> voila comme les couteaux (suisses) je suis un concentré de bonnes choses (pratiques)



Il fallait lire: voila comme les Suisses je suis un concentré de bonnes choses (pratiques). 



			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> AHA !
> Je comprends tout maintenant !
> Tu es SUISSE !  :affraid:  :affraid:



Lorna a fait son stage de diablotine en Suisse... 

... et elle a beaucoup d'histoires à raconter...


----------



## Spyro (19 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu es SUISSE !  :affraid:  :affraid:


Et je le prouve:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et je le prouve:




:affraid:

Paul tu m'avais dit que c'était fini avec mes photos !    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il fallait lire: voila comme les Suisses je suis un concentré de bonnes choses (pratiques).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 :hein: euuh arrête après ils vont croire que la montagne "ça me gagne*"    


*ché plus d'où je tiens ce slogan !  :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (19 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :hein: euuh arrête après ils vont croire que la montagne "ça me gagne*"
> 
> 
> *ché plus d'où je tiens ce slogan !  :rateau:



Ouais, d'accord, des fois que tu te fâches avec tes potes les diablotins... 

_Autrefois, l'une des pointes du massif qui domine le col de Cheville et borde au Sud le Glacier de Tsanfleuron ne s'appelait pas la Tour St-Martin comme nos cartes l'indiquent aujourd'hui, mais portait un nom bien plus significatif et qu'on a eu tort de lui enlever.
Elle s'appelait la Quille du Diable. Cet énorme rocher en forme de tour ou de bastion colossal servait en effet d'objectif, de but ou de quille dans les divers jeux d'adresse ou de force auxquels se livraient les démons assemblés.
Aussi, quand des pierres descendaient avec bruit du haut de ce gigantesque donjon, lorsque les blocs lancés avec trop d'ardeur par ces joueurs infernaux sur la vaste esplanade glacée s'en allaient rebondir de rocher en rocher jusque sur les pâturages d'Anzeindaz ou sur les bords du petit lac de Derborence, les pâtres regardaient-ils en haut avec frayeur, songeant aux menaces de ces êtres maudits. Ils craignaient pour eux et pour leur troupeaux et se recommandaient à la grâce divine: "Que le bon Dieu nous soit en aide et protège nos génisses".
Pendant la nuit, on prétendait voir ces esprits sataniques, munis de petites lumières ou de lanternes, errer seuls ou par groupes dans les bois, sur les pâturages, dans les pierriers ou dans les hauts couloirs de montagne. Plusieurs même racontaient avoir vu souvent ces pauvres damnés ou suicidés descendre jusque près d'Ardon. On les entendait pousser d'affreux gémissements et leur corps, terribles à voir, étaient si las, mais si las d'errer et de ramper depuis tant d'années sur ces rochers arides où ils devaient s'expier leurs crimes, que plusieurs en avaient les bras usés jusqu'aux coudes et d'autres jusqu'aux épaules.
On entendit ces gémissement et on vit briller ces feux d'une manière particulièrement sinistre avant et pendant les deux épouvantables éboulement de 1714 et de 1740 qui recouvrirent des milliers d'arpents de pâturages et causèrent la mort de plusieurs personnes, ainsi que de nombreuses pièces de bétail.
_ 

:affraid:

Lorsque des éboulements surviennent dans cette région, la légende raconte que ce sont en fait les diablotins qui s'amusent en-haut dans la montagne...


----------



## poildep (20 Novembre 2004)

:love:


----------



## Spyro (20 Novembre 2004)

Y a quelqu'un qui voulait passer un message.


----------



## macelene (20 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Y a quelqu'un qui voulait passer un message.



c'est toi qui a fait la broderie sue ta kaskette ?


----------



## poildep (20 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> c'est toi qui a fait la broderie sue ta kaskette ?


 Je pense plutôt que c'est photoshop.  Mais en tout cas c'est vachement bien fait.


----------



## Spyro (20 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> c'est toi qui a fait la broderie sue ta kaskette ?


J'aimerais avoir ce talent. 



			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je pense plutôt que c'est photoshop.  Mais en tout cas c'est vachement bien fait.


J'aimerais avoir ce talent.  Mais c'est une vraie


----------



## poildep (20 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais avoir ce talent.  Mais c'est une vraie


 Merde alors ! On peut passer commande ? :love:


----------



## poildep (20 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Merde alors ! On peut passer commande ? :love:


Combien ça ferait, TTC ?


----------



## anntraxh (20 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Combien ça ferait, TTC ?



Je te fais ça quand tu veux, cher poildep, j'avais une grand-mère lingère qui m'a appris à broder ...
 

('tain, l'image que je donne de moi, là ... la vieille mémé anntraxh qui brode et tricote .. hihihi ! )    )

Note que via un papier transfer et imprimante ... ça peut le faire aussi !


----------



## poildep (20 Novembre 2004)

ouaaaaaaaye ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Note que via un papier transfer et imprimante ... ça peut le faire aussi !



J'allais le dire ...  "méméanntraxh"


----------



## poildep (20 Novembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> ('tain, l'image que je donne de moi, là ... la vieille mémé anntraxh qui brode et tricote .. hihihi ! )    )


... et qui fait des bons p'tits plats. :love:


----------



## Spyro (20 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Combien ça ferait, TTC ?


Dans ces eaux là par exemple


----------



## poildep (21 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Dans ces eaux là par exemple


 Je rêve !  Bon, ne nous compliquons pas la vie : tu m'en apporteras une à l'AES liègeoise ? :love:


----------



## Spyro (21 Novembre 2004)

J'ai rajouté quelques autres "produits"


----------



## poildep (24 Novembre 2004)

ben quoi ?


----------



## mado (24 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ben quoi ?


Moi je suis une vraie fan, en tous cas.  

 
:love: 
rose: )


----------



## macelene (24 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ben quoi ?


ben rien                                    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis une vraie fan, en tous cas.
> 
> 
> :love:
> rose: )



On peut monter un FanClub madonna...?    

(Ben quoi on sera au moins deux !  :love: )


----------



## macelene (24 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> On peut monter un FanClub madonna...?
> 
> (Ben quoi on sera au moins deux ! :love: )


 
peut être trois... et bien plus, non ??


----------



## macmarco (24 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ben quoi ?


 Ben comme d'hab', quoi !    

  


 :love:


----------



## Spyro (24 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ben quoi ?


Ben  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## lumai (24 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben  :love:  :love:  :love:


 Vi ! Pareil ! 

 Euh... sinon Poildep, ta boite à MP est un peu pleine à craquer là


----------



## Yip (24 Novembre 2004)

Trop fort ce poil d'éleph... euh ce poildep, y a pas défense de se tromper non ?   


    :mouais:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Grug (24 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:  :love:



idem  :love:


----------



## poildep (24 Novembre 2004)

à toutes et tous : :love: :love: :love:

Grug :


----------



## poildep (24 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> On peut monter un FanClub madonna...?
> 
> (Ben quoi on sera au moins deux !  :love: )


 C'est un truc de fan-club d'organiser des rencontres à Pau quand y'a une AES dans ma ville ? 


    <---  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (24 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> C'est un truc de fan-club d'organiser des rencontres à Pau quand y'a une AES dans ma ville ?
> 
> 
> <---  :love:



Dis, poildep, pendant l'AES Pyrénées de 2005 (  ), tu organiserais pas un festival à Liège par hasard?... 

Bravo Poildep. :love:


----------



## nato kino (24 Novembre 2004)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Trop fort ce poil d'éleph... euh ce poildep, y a pas défense de se tromper non ?
> 
> 
> :mouais:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Salut toi, ça faisait un bail !!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> C'est un truc de fan-club d'organiser des rencontres à Pau quand y'a une AES dans ma ville ?
> 
> 
> <---  :love:



Euh mon *cher* Poildep ... le festival ça va faire la 5è année qu'il existe ... et toujours programmé à cette période ...   

Alors que toi mon *cher* Poildep, ça fait pas longtemps que t'es une super star !  :love: 

Alors je ne vois qu'une solution ... au lieu de tous aller à Liège , vous venez tous me voir !  :love:   


Non ?   


 bon ...


PS :


----------



## poildep (24 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Euh mon *cher* Poildep ... le festival ça va faire la 5è année qu'il existe ... et toujours programmé à cette période ...
> 
> Alors que toi mon *cher* Poildep, ça fait pas longtemps que t'es une super star !  :love:
> 
> ...


 Le mieux que je puisse te proposer c'est de boire un verre à ta santé.  Mais je le ferai c'est promis ! :love: _J'en boirai même plusieurs pour être sûr._


----------



## WebOliver (24 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Le mieux que je puisse te proposer c'est de boire un verre à ta santé.  Mais je le ferai c'est promis ! :love: _J'en boirai même plusieurs pour être sûr._



Je veux bien aussi en boire tout plein en ta compagnie... :love: A la santé de la Diablotine de MacG. :love:


----------



## poildep (24 Novembre 2004)

...et de ceux qui l'accompagneront.  

_ça va en faire des verres, tout ça !_ :love:


----------



## Foguenne (24 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ben quoi ?



Arghhhh !!!!!! 

             

Excellent !!!!   

Je te triple boule dès que je peux.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ...et de ceux qui l'accompagneront.
> 
> _ça va en faire des verres, tout ça !_ :love:



Euh d'accord pour un verre  :love:    mais bon vous saoûlez pas pour nous quand même   
 L'abus d'alcool est dangereux pour la santé !

Et là vous devez tous répondre "oui maman"


----------



## poildep (24 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Euh d'accord pour un verre  :love:    mais bon vous saoûlez pas pour nous quand même
> L'abus d'alcool est dangereux pour la santé !
> 
> Et là vous devez tous répondre "oui maman"


 Nan, t'inquiète, c'est pas pour vous qu'on se saoûlera.  

_ça veut dire "nan maman"_  :love:


----------



## mado (24 Novembre 2004)

On mange pas de viande,
on fume pas,

On peut boire au moins ? 
 
 



Je dis _on_ d'ailleurs, mais finalement j'ai bien relu l'affiche, il faut venir seule c'est ça ?


----------



## Spyro (24 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> mais bon vous saoûlez pas pour nous quand même


Bah ils se saouleront pour eux-même alors.
Et moi ? Je prendrai un diabolo menthe à ta santé  (<- ça c'est l'effet de la menthe)


----------



## poildep (24 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> (<- ça c'est l'effet de la menthe)


    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> On mange pas de viande,
> on fume pas,
> 
> On peut boire au moins ?
> ...



Ah ben dis donc ... l'image "fun" que tu as de moi !  

Et non tu peux venir accompagnée ...   enfin pas pour les dédicaces   enfin c'est toi qui vois après  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bah ils se saouleront pour eux-même alors.
> Et moi ? Je prendrai un diabolo menthe à ta santé  (<- ça c'est l'effet de la menthe)



   

 :love: 

mais euh remarque : un diabolo fraise eut été un meilleur choix ... (couleur of course !)


----------



## Yip (25 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Salut toi, ça faisait un bail !!





  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Le mieux que je puisse te proposer c'est de boire un verre à ta santé.  Mais je le ferai c'est promis ! :love: _J'en boirai même plusieurs pour être sûr._


 Je le boirais bien avec toi tiens  :love:


----------



## poildep (25 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je le boirais bien avec toi tiens  :love:


 Quoi ? Tu veux boire dans mon verre ? :affraid:


----------



## Bassman (25 Novembre 2004)

qu'on me parle pas de l'AES lieges


----------



## poildep (25 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> qu'on me parle pas de l'AES lieges


 ça met une de ces ambiance en haut de page, ta réflexion.  


_on en boira un aussi à ta santé mon Bassou._   :love:


----------



## Bassman (25 Novembre 2004)

j'aurais préféré la boire avec vous :mouais:


----------



## poildep (25 Novembre 2004)

Ben ouais, moi aussi.


----------



## nato kino (25 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ben ouais, moi aussi.


Alors toi aussi tu te mets au _Gini_ ?     :mouais:


----------



## Juste en passant (25 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Alors toi aussi tu te mets au _Gini_ ?     :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (25 Novembre 2004)

j'suis sur que le gini c'est mauvais pour la santé


----------



## nato kino (25 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> j'suis sur que le gini c'est mauvais pour la santé



Oui, c'est déconseillé pour les grossesses.     

_Comment ça ça ne se fume pas ?! _ :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (25 Novembre 2004)

Ca serait p'tet moins degueux fumé que bu cul sec


----------



## poildep (25 Novembre 2004)

Sniffé à la paille, éventuellement ?


----------



## Foguenne (25 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> qu'on me parle pas de l'AES lieges



Lâcheur.       :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ? Tu veux boire dans mon verre ? :affraid:


 nan mais boire aussi a la sante de Lorna et des absents


----------



## Jean-iMarc (30 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> :love:




Salut aux anciens et aux nouveaux, pour moi aussi l'acces au net est hyper fliqué, donc je ne passe que très rarement au bar, mais bon, je vois que certains tradadas ont la vie dure (et tant mieux).

 

bises à vous (surtout Lorna, j'ai un faible pour son trident), a+


----------



## jpmiss (30 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ben quoi ?




Oh putain j'ai failli raté ça       
C'est pas bien de faire des conneries marrantes pendant que je suis en vacances


----------



## mado (16 Janvier 2005)

Lo a dit:
			
		

>




Vraiment excellent Lo ! Sans parler de Lorna ! 
 
J'avais jamais lu ce fil en entier. 
Et c'est cool, il me reste plein de pages encore !


----------



## WebOliver (16 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment excellent Lo ! Sans parler de Lorna !
> 
> J'avais jamais lu ce fil en entier.
> Et c'est cool, il me reste plein de pages encore !



'tain, faut que je fasse gaffe sur iChat moi...  :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## anntraxh (16 Juin 2005)

Ils étaient arrivés dans le monde des hommes, après de multiples aventures, (lesquelles ont disparu de ce thread mais sont visibles sur ce lien).
Flowie et Tigg sont de retour ... 

ça vaut pas une party, même dans une flaque, ça mange pas de pain, mais ça m'amuse moi ! 

alors ...


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juin 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Ils étaient arrivés dans le monde des hommes, après de multiples aventures, (lesquelles ont disparu de ce thread mais sont visibles sur ce lien).
> Flowie et Tigg sont de retour ...
> 
> ça vaut pas une party, même dans une flaque, ça mange pas de pain, mais ça m'amuse moi !



*NIARG !!!!!

NOTRE PEUPLE VAINCRA !


*


----------



## anntraxh (16 Juin 2005)

dans un cercle .. soit !


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2005)

Tu y serais bien, toi, dans le Cercle ! pas comme d'autre


----------



## deadlocker (17 Juin 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> dans un cercle .. soit !



Techniquement parlant, ce serait pas plutôt un disque? :hein:   


Okai... J'ai une excuse : sommeil de 3 heures


----------



## anntraxh (19 Juin 2005)

Techniquement, c'est une boîte contenant une bande d'ordinateur du siècle passé !


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2005)

le forum tu veux dire


----------



## anntraxh (19 Juin 2005)

aussi !


----------



## anntraxh (19 Juin 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

>



Et, non, je ne fais pas dans la modestie faux-cul (y'a pas que moi !), je me cite 
Car la suite arrive !


----------



## anntraxh (19 Juin 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2005)

Quelle angoisse ! Quel insoutenable suspens !  Quelle poésie et quel talent... 
Bravo Anne.


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juin 2005)

ça manque de tombé de futal...


----------



## anntraxh (19 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça manque de tombé de futal...


Bon d'accord, mais là, heureuse époque, il y avait un sous-entendu !


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juin 2005)

Faut être tordu comme toi pour y voir un sous entendu !!!


----------



## anntraxh (19 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faut être tordu comme toi pour y voir un sous entendu !!!


"faut être torduE comme toi",aurais-tu pu écrire, si tu t'adresses à moi; et tordue, ça rime avec ???


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juin 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> "faut être torduE comme toi",aurais-tu pu écrire, si tu t'adresses à moi; et tordue, ça rime avec ???



Pour la rime y aurait bien "morue" mais je sais pas si je dois oser...


----------



## anntraxh (19 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pour la rime y aurait bien "morue" mais je sais pas si je dois oser...


Osez, osez Jojo &#8230; !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

En farfouillant dans mon bordel, j'ai retrouvé les couillonnades que j'avais pondues pour ce sujet.
Bizarrement, ça m'a fait plaisir de revoir tout ça. Alors, après la jolie remontée d'anntraxh, j'ai pensé que ça pourrait faire plaisir à d'autres de les (re)découvrir.
Comme j'avais, dans un grand moment de lassitude, sucré tous les fichiers et que je n'arrive pas à les remettre sur le serveur d'origine, je les reposte ci-après, dans l'ordre où ils ont été publiés la première fois.
Voilà. Perso, je trouve que ça a plutôt bien vieilli.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

_Merci à Yip d'avoir conservé le lien vers les fichiers originaux._


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

Si vous n'avez pas vu le début des aventures de Flowie, le petit iMac, et de son compagnon de route, le tigre Tigg Maigg, l'intégrale se trouve ici.


----------



## Luc G (1 Juillet 2005)

Impression d'être en vacances : la saison des festivals a commencé   
je te confirme, ça n'a pas vieilli d'un poil


----------



## poildec (2 Juillet 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> je te confirme, ça n'a pas vieilli d'un poil


En effet, j'ai beau compter, y'en a pas un de plus. :love:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Juillet 2005)

100% swiss free je l'âvais oublié ?merci poildec et doc pour ce rire !


----------



## Spyro (2 Juillet 2005)

poildec a dit:
			
		

> ...


 :love: :love: :love:

Euh sinon, pareil que Luc G


----------



## Malow (2 Juillet 2005)

Bravo pour ces mises en scènes !!!  

C'est bien raffraichissant!!! 

J'ai le droit de copier ?   

Et si un couple "meetic" se parodiait aussi ?!!! Aller, si on a du temps, on se mettra en scène devant nos écrans à la course aux messages, avec nos engueulades et nos rigolades !!!!   :love:


----------



## Foguenne (2 Juillet 2005)

A l'époque, j'y avais été de ma petite contribution.  C'était encore l'iBook, d'autre lunette,... c'est déjà bien loin. 

J'avais même oublié Miss aiguille aguichante.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'avais même oublié Miss aiguille aguichante.



Il n'y a bien que toi qui l'ait oubliée ! :love:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Juillet 2005)

copié sur aphex twin mais bon


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juillet 2005)

Bah voilà, ca m'apprendra a tuer le temps  en rôdant dans le bar! Un futal tout propre! Merde!


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> copié sur aphex twin mais bon



Il a de plus gros...


----------



## Nexka (2 Juillet 2005)

Arrfffff   Trop fort d'avoir déterrer tout ça  Justement ya pas bien longtemps je cherchais le truc des X-men :love: 

Bon je sort IsPegi du placard, et on essait de continuer notre saga à nous aussi  ....


----------



## supermoquette (2 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Il a de plus gros...


Ça explique le côté grincheux du Doc


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Il a de plus gros...



Lobes. Le mot que tu cherchais est "lobes".   :love:


----------



## tomtom (2 Juillet 2005)




----------



## tomtom (2 Juillet 2005)




----------



## tomtom (2 Juillet 2005)

Sans oublier...


----------



## supermoquette (2 Juillet 2005)

ééééééééééééééénoooooooooooooooooooooooooooorme :love:


----------



## anntraxh (2 Juillet 2005)

aaaaaaaahhhhh, les "fnd" de tomtom ... de grands moments aussi ! 



:love: :love:


----------



## bebert (3 Juillet 2005)

Arffffffffff© !!!
C'est comme à la télé, c'est les rediff. de l'été ! 
Que de bons souvenirs !!!    
 :love:


----------



## teo (4 Juillet 2005)

ça prévient pas et hop... toujours aussi excellent !


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juillet 2005)

Mais comment se fait-il que je ne sois jamais passé sur ce thread avant?... La crise de rire


----------



## NED (29 Juillet 2005)

Pareil que Fab'Fab !
Y'a du boulot, bravo pour tous ceux qui on crée ces mini BD-Romans photo.
Y'en a des bien fandar...
Clap Clap!


----------



## Taho! (29 Juillet 2005)

Moi  c'est  le  Grug  qui  m'a  rappelé  ce  therad  !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

doc ???????   

tu es en vacances la ?   

tu aurais pas un p'tit moment pour nous bricoler  un p'tit truc ?  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Taho! (29 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> doc ???????
> 
> tu es en vacances la ?
> 
> tu aurais pas un p'tit moment pour nous bricoler  un p'tit truc ?  :love:  :love:  :love:



Il est occupé à podcaster avec talent !!


----------



## Macounette (9 Août 2005)

Je ne connaissais pas ce thread. :rose: mais bon, c'est normal, y'a plein de recoins du bar que je ne connais pas. :mouais:  
Merci Grug. 

Et tout simplement un grand bravo aux participants. En particulier DocEvil.  J'ai bien aimé tes séries... ça m'étonne pas que tu fasses du podcast maintenant !


----------



## r0rk4l (16 Septembre 2005)

Vraiment hilarant les séquences du Doc et de tomtom, et bien sur d'annthrax  Félicitations à vous


----------



## supermoquette (16 Septembre 2005)

dit-il 2 ans et demi après


----------



## anntraxh (16 Septembre 2005)

bon, ben ... voilà voilà ... euhhhh


----------



## teo (16 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> dit-il 2 ans et demi après




tout le monde n'a pas ton expérience de vieux baroudeur des forums


----------



## Tigg Maigg (16 Septembre 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> bon, ben ... voilà voilà ... euhhhh


Aucune excuse.


----------



## anntraxh (16 Septembre 2005)

Tigg Maigg a dit:
			
		

> Aucune excuse.








[mode optimiste à la Rob V] Je rêve , je rêve, je rêve ...   !!! [/ mode optimiste à la Rob V]

:affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2005)

_Oui je remue encore la poussière mais il me semble que c'est le meilleur endroit _


----------



## anntraxh (31 Octobre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> _Oui je remue encore la poussière mais il me semble que c'est le meilleur endroit _



Héhéhé ...


----------



## N°6 (31 Octobre 2005)

Ça bouffe du poisson la dinde ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2005)

N&#176 a dit:


> &#199;a bouffe du poisson la dinde ? :mouais:


Princesse s'il te plait hein ! :hein:

 en tout cas va falloir qu'elle s'explique !!!  :mouais: 

ps : merci :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2005)

nan, je ne bouffe pas le poisson .....je me le tramballe juste dans mon sac a main


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> nan, je ne bouffe pas le poisson .....je me le tramballe juste dans mon sac a main


Ouais mais depuis que tu le trimbales dans ton sac .. il n'a pas comme qui dirait ..euh :mouais: maigri le poisson là ? 

 je lui trouve un petite mine moi :hein:

Et puis vivre dans un sac à main c'est pas une vie de poisson ça !


----------



## mado (1 Novembre 2005)

j'suis pas bien réveillée ou j'ai besoin de lunettes ? C'est tout flou cette couv ici...


----------



## Macounette (1 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> j'suis pas bien réveillée ou j'ai besoin de lunettes ? C'est tout flou cette couv ici...


tu ne rêves pas, moi aussi je vois tout flou... 

ps :


----------



## macmarco (1 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> j'suis pas bien réveillée ou j'ai besoin de lunettes ? C'est tout flou cette couv ici...





C'est un problème de connexion au serveur et comme l'image a sans doute été enregistrée en jpeg progressif(après chaque passage l'image est de plus en plus nette), elle ne finit pas de se charger, alors qu'en optimisé, elle ne se chargerait pas complètement, voire pas du tout.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2005)

Ah ben flûte ça marche toujours pô ? 

Et puis re-flûte je viens de me faire griller par le serveur  il m'a tout bousillé mon prochain scoop !!!  pffff :hein:


----------



## Macounette (1 Novembre 2005)

Ah vi, l&#224; &#231;a marche, l'image est nette 
Et enfin on voit Tatav autrement que de profil 
Et le voil&#224; enfin, ce poisson rouge qui nous a donn&#233; tant de fil &#224; retordre


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ah vi, l&#224; &#231;a marche, l'image est nette
> Et enfin on voit Tatav autrement que de profil
> Et le voil&#224; enfin, ce poisson rouge qui nous a donn&#233; tant de fil &#224; retordre



que veut tu, il est assez feignasse , il a mis plus d'un mois pour traverser l'ocean !!!
   

c'est pour cela que le povre a tellement maigri ? 



ben , le profil me vaut mieux !!!!


----------



## WebOliver (1 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2005)

c'ets aps faciel ! :hein: 

Du tuot ! 

Mais bno j'ai rencontér un chouette tuobib ..je me siogne :rose:


----------



## Jean-iMarc (1 Novembre 2005)

:d :d :d :d :d


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2005)

ça sent l'printemps vous trouvez-pas ?


----------



## lumai (1 Novembre 2005)

Hihihi ! 
Beaucoup de lumi&#232;re, pas mal d'eau, du th&#233; et un peu rhum de temps en temps et &#231;a devrait aller ! 

edit : bizarre vB ne veut pas de mes  
edit 2 : on dirait que &#231;a remarche


----------



## Spyro (1 Novembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> &#231;a sent l'printemps vous trouvez-pas ?


:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:

_J'ai pas de rhum  :hein: :rateau:_


----------



## macelene (1 Novembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ça sent l'printemps vous trouvez-pas ?



Vu sur les cahiers Pratiques...   

Nan tu crois que c'est déjà le moment d'abraser son gazon...????


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Novembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> c'est déjà le moment d'abraser



parle pas de ça, malheureuse!!!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ça sent l'printemps vous trouvez-pas ?




qui ne craque pas là ?  

lumineuse lumai  ........bravoooo  :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Hihihi !
> Beaucoup de lumière, pas mal d'eau, du thé et un peu rhum de temps en temps et ça devrait aller !


Oui mais attention aux courants d'air, cela peut lui être fatal, et puis pensez à la couvrir quand les températures auront baissé ...un beau petit chapeau en feutrine : rien de tel. 

L'arrosage *modéré* hein :hein: pas d'excès au risque de voir les racines pourrir !
Et surtout, surtout,* pas d'eau sur les feuilles*, ça plus le soleil ce sont les brûlures assurées.

Ah oui j'oubliais, préférez une bonne luminosité_ indirecte_, il s'est avéré, par une expérience passée que la Lumaï est _particulièrement sensible_ au rayons directs 

Et un dernier conseil très "in" ...  rien de tel qu'une Lumaï en fleur sur votre table pour épater vos invités (une nappe de couleur claire est alors conseillée)

Voilà c'était les astuces du jour bon si j'ai le temps et vu les encouragements rose: merci) bientôt une nouvelle revue disponible ici-même ! 

Edit : 





			
				Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> qui ne craque pas là ?
> 
> lumineuse lumai  ........bravoooo  :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


Ben justement tout le monde craque :love:


:mouais: d'ailleurs ouais justement puisqu'on en parle ... :mouais: Lumaï heu ..comment dire ... tu pourrais t'arranger pour euh comment ..heum ...être moins ouais voilà beaucoup moins *lumineuse* hein :mouais: parce que bon c'est pas je suis jalouse  du tout du tout du tout  [mode hystériqueON] *mais y'en a maaaaaarre à la fin*  [mode hystérique OFF]

 c'est vrai quoi ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Novembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> fatal




nan, nan...

fUtal...


----------



## lumai (1 Novembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: d'ailleurs ouais justement puisqu'on en parle ... :mouais: Lumaï heu ..comment dire ... tu pourrais t'arranger pour euh comment ..heum ...être moins ouais voilà beaucoup moins *lumineuse* hein :mouais: parce que bon c'est pas je suis jalouse  du tout du tout du tout  [mode hystériqueON] *mais y'en a maaaaaarre à la fin*  [mode hystérique OFF]
> 
> c'est vrai quoi ...




Pfff t'as pas à être jalouse... J'te raconte pas la nuit pour dormir : c'est comme si une ampoule de 100 Watts restait allumée... impossible de dormir... :hein:
Bon l'avantage c'est que la Lumai peut aussi faire lampe à poser...


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Novembre 2005)

la je sais pas quoi rajouter d'intelligent sans que ça se voie...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Pfff t'as pas à être jalouse... J'te raconte pas la nuit pour dormir : c'est comme si une ampoule de 100 Watts restait allumée... impossible de dormir... :hein:
> Bon l'avantage c'est que la Lumai peut aussi faire lampe à poser...


  

Ouais mais moi regarde à part porte manteau, avec mon casfque et ses cornes ou bien le trident, j'vois pas ce que je peux faire :hein: 

Nan nan ne rajoutez rien je vous voir venir :mouais:

 c'est entre Lumai et moi là !

_ ps : pssssiiiit t'as pensé au bonnet de nuit bien enfoncé sur la tête pour atténuer la luminosité ? _


----------



## lumai (1 Novembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> _ ps : pssssiiiit t'as pensé au bonnet de nuit bien enfoncé sur la tête pour atténuer la luminosité ? _



Ben ça filtre entre les mailles... Et puis si je l'enfonce trop après j'étouffe :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ben ça filtre entre les mailles... Et puis si je l'enfonce trop après j'étouffe :hein:



Aaaaah ouais :rateau: bon je vais réfléchir à ton problème ...  on va trouver une solution  

_en attendant si tu pouvais éviter de poster des photos ... merci ce s'rait sympa_


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Novembre 2005)

nan, la, vraiment ça va se voir...


----------



## teo (2 Novembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Pfff t'as pas à être jalouse... J'te raconte pas la nuit pour dormir : c'est comme si une ampoule de 100 Watts restait allumée... impossible de dormir... :hein:
> Bon l'avantage c'est que la Lumai peut aussi faire lampe à poser...




Heureusement que la Lumaï _lampe à poser _est le plus souvent fournie avec Abat-Jour incorporé façon chapo, ça atténue l'éclat des yeux et c'est plus pratique pour s'endormir :love: 



Pour le retour du Vert parmi les tendances de l'automne, j'avais pas remarqué que les modos étaient passés de mode, on en voyait encore pas mal ces derniers temps


----------



## Malow (2 Novembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que la Lumaï _lampe à poser _est le plus souvent fournie avec Abat-Jour incorporé façon chapo, ça atténue l'éclat des yeux et c'est plus pratique pour s'endormir :love:



Façon nous deux "lampes", pas de jalouses    






_fait vite-fait suite au délire sur les "lampes lumineuses"_


----------



## WebOliver (2 Novembre 2005)

Bravo Malow...  :love: Et Bravo Lorna aussi*... 


_* Je confirme, tr&#232;s bien la lampe diablotine, j'ai test&#233;.
Bon &#231;a &#233;claire pas des masses &#224; cause du cafsque, mais &#231;a fait son petit effet... ​_


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Façon nous deux "lampes", pas de jalouses
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Waouuuuuuuu :love:

Et puis on s'accorde parfaitement bien avec cette chambre ..euh ... cette chambre charmante  

WebO ..euh toi tu as la version "veilleuse"


----------



## WebOliver (2 Novembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> WebO ..euh toi tu as la version "veilleuse"



Ouais, bon, elle a le trident facile aussi parfois... :mouais: Style qui s'emballe au milieu de la nuit...


----------



## lumai (2 Novembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Waouuuuuuuu :love:
> 
> Et puis on s'accorde parfaitement bien avec cette chambre ..euh ... cette chambre charmante
> 
> WebO ..euh toi tu as la version "veilleuse"


Charmante oui ! Tu as vu, Lorna, comme on s'accorde bien aux assiettes d&#233;cor&#233;es sur le murs ! 



			
				la machine a dit:
			
		

> Faut filer des points &#224; d'autres avant d'en donner &#224; Malow


----------



## Malow (2 Novembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Charmante oui ! Tu as vu, Lorna, comme on s'accorde bien aux assiettes décorées sur le murs !


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2005)

Oui mais bon tout ce rouge pour des lampadaires ...


----------



## Malow (2 Novembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais bon tout ce rouge pour des lampadaires ...



Toi aussi tu peux faire office de lampe avec ton chapeau


----------



## lumai (2 Novembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais bon tout ce rouge pour des lampadaires ...


&#199;a reste tr&#232;s loin du red corner pourtant... 
Bon va falloir penser &#224; d&#233;cliner ces lampes en vase, potiches etc...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Charmante oui ! Tu as vu, Lorna, comme on s'accorde bien aux assiettes d&#233;cor&#233;es sur le murs !


Arr&#234;te j'ai toujours ador&#233; les assiettes d&#233;cor&#233;es ...et surtout dans les chambres.
Quoique j'h&#233;site je sais pas si je pr&#233;f&#232;re &#231;a ou alors les motifs euuh :mouais: de la t&#234;te de lit ! 

Lumai hier on a d&#251; &#234;tre espionn&#233;es par le r&#233;dacteur en chef ..parce que je viens de trouver trouver &#231;a 

C'est une honte ! 





Pfff j'vais leur &#233;crire et fissa ! 

edit : je viens d'apprendre qu'ils travaillent sur un prochain num&#233;ro sur la r&#233;cup' des Lumai


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi tu peux faire office de lampe avec ton chapeau




J'illumine déjà assez comme ça !    :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ça reste très loin du red corner pourtant...
> Bon va falloir penser à décliner ces lampes en vase, potiches etc...




Et c'est potiche qu'il faut retenir dans la phrase ..? :rateau: 

:rose: :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Arrête j'ai toujours adoré les assiettes décorées ...et surtout dans les chambres.
> Quoique j'hésite je sais pas si je préfère ça ou alors les motifs euuh :mouais: de la tête de lit !
> 
> Lumai hier on a dû être espionnées par le rédacteur en chef ..parce que je viens de trouver trouver ça
> ...


Trop tard, 3 jours dans le bac à compost, c'est fichu


----------



## Malow (2 Novembre 2005)

Manque le vase effectivement !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Trop tard, 3 jours dans le bac à compost, c'est fichu


Ah ben non c'est pas fichu, servir d'engrais c'est pas mal aussi 

Je vais réléchir aux propositions de Lumai


----------



## Malow (2 Novembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben non c'est pas fichu, servir d'engrais c'est pas mal aussi
> 
> Je vais réléchir aux propositions de Lumai



je fais le vase, tu fais la potiche ?  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> je fais le vase, tu fais la potiche ?  :love:


:mouais: :mouais: :mouais:

:hein:

 ok &#231;a marche top l&#224; !  :love:

tout fa&#231;on potiche &#231;a me va mieux que lumi&#232;re


----------



## Malow (2 Novembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:
> 
> :hein:
> 
> ...



ok


----------



## macmarco (2 Novembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:
> 
> :hein:
> 
> ...



Ca dépend... 









:love:


----------



## macmarco (2 Novembre 2005)

C'est vrai que c'est risqué, parfois...


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Novembre 2005)

De la n&#233;cessit&#233; d'avoir un onduleur


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

>


Waouu je ferais fureur comme ça dans la rue 
Tiens ça m'fait pensé ...c'est bientôt Noël ... une guirlande diablotine  



			
				macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que c'est risqué, parfois...



Rhaaa j'adore ! :love:  Super (comme d'habitude) macmarco !  :love: :love:


----------



## macmarco (2 Novembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Waouu je ferais fureur comme ça dans la rue
> Tiens ça m'fait pensé ...c'est bientôt Noël ... une guirlande diablotine





Vi, moi aussi j'y pense....   





			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Rhaaa j'adore ! :love:  Super (comme d'habitude) macmarco !  :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> je fais le vase, tu fais la potiche ?  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2005)

Bon lorna je vais t'apprendre la cuisine l&#233;g&#232;re


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bon lorna je vais t'apprendre la cuisine légère


Ben euh les cèpes étaient très bons ..et ...puis ces petites pommes de terre sautées ... :rose: sans parler des crêpes de ce week-end ... :rose:


 ok faut signer où ?


----------



## lumai (2 Novembre 2005)

Bon ! On a la lampe, la potiche et le vase... Qui fait la cruche ???


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bon ! On a la lampe, la potiche et le vase... Qui fait la cruche ???


 ah pas moi hein ! Suffit ! Et comme le chantait si bien Brel : Au suivant !


----------



## anntraxh (2 Novembre 2005)

Je postule pour la cruche .


----------



## Malow (2 Novembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

>



WHAOUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
  :love: 

J'ai fait un truc, mais c'est trop bidon...........je suis débutante, ne l'oublions pas......


----------



## anntraxh (2 Novembre 2005)

j'ai l'amplitude des courbes , sans me forcer !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Je postule pour la cruche .



j'ai toujours rêvé d'être archéologue merci Anne :love:


----------



## anntraxh (2 Novembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> j'ai toujours rêvé d'être archéologue merci Anne :love:


De rien ma biche !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> WHAOUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :love:
> 
> J'ai fait un truc, mais c'est trop bidon...........je suis débutante, ne l'oublions pas......


Bidon ?  ben ça ira avec le reste on est dans le contenant arrondi 

Allez pooooosteuuuuh ! :love:

ps : merci :rose: c'est fait viteuf hein sur la digestion en plus


----------



## Malow (2 Novembre 2005)

après la lampe, la potiche, voici le vase! 

mode débutant hein !!!!!!! 







:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> après la lampe, la potiche, voici le vase!
> 
> mode débutant hein !!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Heyyyyyy !     pas mal ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> De rien ma biche !


 Bon on commence les fouilles et tu nous déniches un truc ?


----------



## Malow (2 Novembre 2005)

je vais prendre des cours de créa avec jahrom !!!


----------



## macelene (2 Novembre 2005)

Bravo les filles  :love: , une belle collection pour décorer la maison...  :rateau:


----------



## anntraxh (17 Avril 2010)

mmmh, et si ?  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h08 ----------

Bon.
Bien.
Donc, ceci était, et est toujours , une des multiples créations de DocEvil, un sujet grandiose parmis tant d'autres.

Et tant pis pour vous si vous ne lisiez pas le Bar Macge en 2003, et les années qui suivirent , vous avez raté le gratin du top du best of. (DocEvil, Thebig, TomTom etc.   j'en passe , mais c'étaient les meilleurs ! :love: )

Donc, Façon "Nous Deux", c'est réaliser une sorte de roman-photo, et puis venir le jeter ici en pâture à la foule en délire sur macgé.

Voilà  voilà . 
Et si moi j'ai osé, à l'époque,  et aujourd'hui, osezvousossi, osez, Joséphine !

(Doc ? t'es là ?  )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h19 ----------




​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h26 ----------




​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h29 ----------










​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h31 ----------

à suivre&#8230; non peut-être


----------



## poildep (20 Avril 2010)

Ça commençait à sentir un peu le renfermé dans ce vieux grenier. T'as bien fait d'ouvrir une fenêtre. :love:

Alors Tigg aussi a arrêté de fumer ?


----------



## jpmiss (20 Avril 2010)

Pitain c'est le retour des morts-vivants! :affraid:


----------



## Gronounours (20 Avril 2010)

Oh la vache, un poildecouille ! :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Avril 2010)

un peu comme le réveil d'un volcan quoi... héhé...  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Avril 2010)

​


----------

